
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (September 2013) - whoishiring
........................................<p><i>Let&#x27;s help programmers in or displaced from Syria get jobs somewhere safe</i><p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6310317<p>........................................<p>Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (September 2013) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6310240
======
luu
Google - Madison, WI. Sorry, no remote work, but Google does sponsor visas.
All levels of experience welcome. We've recently hired an ACM fellow, as well
as a new college grad.

Of course Google is hiring. So, why I posting this? Every time I tell someone
I'm working at Google in Madison, they're shocked that there's an office in
Madison, and I often hear people complaining about the lack of interesting
technical work in Madison. There's fun technical work in Madison, I promise.

I'm working on a hardware/software co-design project that's attacking a
fundamentally hard problem, which started as a 20%-time project. There are a
couple other hardware projects in the office; most hardware projects start as
prototypes of crazy ideas, and go from there. The majority of people here are
doing low-level systems programming, usually networking related, and a handful
of people are doing data analysis (call it big data, if you like) to figure
out how to optimize Google's next generation hardware and software platforms.
I'm sorry I can't describe projects in much more detail -- Google is pretty
secretive about what goes into datacenters.

The office is small (just under 30 people), and manages to avoid any
bureaucracy you might expect from a big company. The work is interesting
enough that in the five year history of the office, only one person has left
(and he retired to a ranch in Nebraska). Feel free to email me (see profile)
if you have any questions.

[https://www.google.com/about/jobs/search/#!t=jo&jid=45087&](https://www.google.com/about/jobs/search/#!t=jo&jid=45087&)

[https://www.google.com/about/jobs/search/#!t=jo&jid=2069001&](https://www.google.com/about/jobs/search/#!t=jo&jid=2069001&)

Edit: Interesting to see this downvoted. If you're downvoting this, I'd be
curious to know why. Because Madison is in the middle of nowhere and you don't
care about Madison? Because you don't like big companies? Because you're
cynically trying to push your job post above this one? Because you think job
postings need bullet points?

~~~
empthought
I didn't downvote you, but "sorry, no remote work" is a comical restriction
for this field, especially for a large organization like Google.

~~~
pdog
How the hell do you build hardware remotely?

~~~
stbtrax
If you're doing firmware/software people can just mail you devkits, proto
boards.

~~~
happywolf
devkits and proto boards do have bugs, especially during the early iterations.
There are many occasions that I (firmware engineer) need to sit down with
FPGA/Hardware engineers to figure out why the system is not performing as
designed, sometimes it is firmware issue, sometimes it is hardware, and it was
the combination of firmware/hardware and ambient temperature!! It is way more
ineffective to perform this kind of debugging with someone in a remote site.

------
nrp
Oculus VR - [http://www.oculusvr.com/careers](http://www.oculusvr.com/careers)
\- Irvine, CA

Help us bring Virtual Reality back! Oculus is up to around 40 people
(primarily engineers), and we are expanding quickly. In addition to a huge
variety of positions in Irvine, CA, Oculus is now looking for software
engineers in Dallas, Tx.

A few of the positions that are especially important to us right now are:

* Senior Android Engineer - We're looking for experts in kernel, system level, and/or graphics programming on Android in both Dallas and Irvine.

* Embedded Systems Engineer - We need hardware hackers in Irvine to help define, prototype, and program the systems going into future projects.

* Computer Vision Engineer - We're looking for engineers with a strong 3d math background and experience with computer vision research and algorithms.

* Senior Audio Engineer - This one is fresh enough that it isn't on the job listings page, but we're looking for an audio expert with experience with positional audio and HRTFs.

The full set of job listings you can apply to is at
[http://www.oculusvr.com/company/careers/](http://www.oculusvr.com/company/careers/)

You can also email me directly at nirav.patel@oculusvr.com

~~~
shubb
You are in the wrong country for me. But I want to say that like a lot of
people, I am hugely excited by your company and hope you do well!

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (Paoli, PA, USA) - LOCAL OR REMOTE.

We would welcome 1-2 additions to our small core search engineering team. This
team works across our full architecture
([https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/architecture](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/architecture))
though does more back-end and data algo than front-end and dev-ops, which are
primarily handled elsewhere.

Previous search experience or extensive experience with our particular
architecture is not necessary, though this is not a junior level position.

[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)

------
mattt416
Just a friendly reminder about WFH.io
([http://www.wfh.io](http://www.wfh.io)), a site listing global full time
remote / work from home (WFH) tech-related jobs.

In August 2013 we added 31 jobs, with a breakdown as follows:

* Software Development => 20

* System Administration => 7

* Customer Support => 2

* Other => 2

Also, we recently implemented Atom feeds for each job category, so you can
easily subscribe to feeds to keep on top of job postings.

Lastly, it's still free to submit your job posting to WFH.io, so please do so!
:)

Thanks!

~~~
Perceptes
Great resource! I wish I had known about this previously. Can you clarify what
is meant by "Top 5 Requested Jobs"?

~~~
mattt416
Those are the unexpired jobs (posted within the last 60 days) that have been
clicked the most frequently. I could probably tighten up that wording a bit.
:)

------
pbiggar
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - SF or
REMOTE fulltime (in the US)

At CircleCI we're building Heroku for Continuous Integration and Deployment.
We have traction and revenue and funding and great customers. Our customers
love us, because we move quickly and provide amazing support. Everyone talks
to customers a lot.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook, and have as flat a
structure as we can.

We're currently looking for a Frontend Engineer - You'll work on improving our
customer's experience. Our frontend is a single page javascript app, using
HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout. Its a lot of fun to work on, but also needs a
lot of work. We have a lot of impressive features that our users need,
everything from better visualizations of deployment, to responsive features
that work well on mobile, so you'll be a really important part of the team.
Experience with Angular would be particularly cool.

Check out our shiny jobs page at
[https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs). Include samples of
awesome stuff you've done.

------
rayhano
London, UK - Wigwamm, apps to make Real Estate simple

CO-FOUNDER WANTED (tech or sales)

Tech team and funding in place. We have great domain expertise, but I am
personally missing the influence of a strong co-founder. If you're interested,
just say hi at +44 77 952 73 552 or rayhan@wigwamm.com

There is plenty of attention toward making the Real Estate searching
experience better.

But the data sucks.

Real Estate is the only thing you cannot research and transact online.

Working with all the companies and brokers involved in Real Estate, we build
products in the gaps. The dream is to one day allow Real Eatate to be
confidently researched and transacted online.

Our current focus is our mobile Listing App:
[http://wigwamm.com](http://wigwamm.com)

Some of our prototypes:

Listing App- [http://wigwamm.co.uk](http://wigwamm.co.uk)

Property descriptions- [http://Proppycock.com](http://Proppycock.com)

New property browsing UI- [http://map.wigwamm.com](http://map.wigwamm.com)

An auction for rental property-
[http://old.wigwamm.com](http://old.wigwamm.com)

Mobile amalgamation of the new UI and auction-
[http://dev2.wigwamm.com](http://dev2.wigwamm.com)

------
achinb
Bazaarvoice - (Austin, TX | San Francisco, CA | New York City, NY) - Full Time

Each month, more than 450 million people view and share their opinions and
converse about 20 million products in our network. Our technology
infrastructure allows people to make tens of thousands of requests every
second enabling them to make important purchasing decisions online.

We are looking for talent in NY, Austin, and SFO to fulfill various roles -
developers, DevOps, QA engineers, managers. More information on our site -
[http://keepaustinbazaar.com/](http://keepaustinbazaar.com/) .

Personally, I am an engineer in the NY office. We are looking to expand
aggressively over the next few months. Our office has an amazing location
right in the heart of Union Square. The work is interesting, we avoid
bureaucracy, focus on deliverables, are open to any suggestions that would
improve the work environment (technically and otherwise), and generally enjoy
each other's company. We would like to continue building on this culture.

If you are interested or would like to know more about us email me at
achin.batra@bazaarvoice.com

------
ddispaltro
Come work at Rackspace near the Exceptional.io and Mailgun team in the heart
of San Francisco (2nd and Folsom), we have 14k sq feet. Rackspace focuses on
building big systems to serve builders and are incredibly customer-focused,
dead set on building useful services that operate at scale.

There are various roles, here are some of the details:

* All: Get stuff done, people that are motivated to make an impact

* All: Excited to build new products, passion for new technology, new programming models

* Backend Engineer: Distributed systems experience, passion for large scale systems

* Frontend Engineer: Architecting interesting fully client side apps, dashboards, live updates, etc… Angular.JS experience a plus

* Sr Development Manager: backend team, someone with experience managing large team

* iOS/Android Engineer: Building the next generation iPhone/Android experience at a B2B company

* Embedded Engineer: Build C compatibility layers, cross-platform software, software that runs on a server and makes sysadmin’s life easier. Business logic is written in Lua.

* Open Source, we have an “Open First” motto, so write code and release it!

* H1B transfers are good

I run the San Francisco office so please ping me directly,
daniel.dispaltro@rackspace.com

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were recently named one of "50 Disruptive
Companies in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is
still fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) .

If you love data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that
you're smart and get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience
with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)
\-----

------
alexdevkar
Conspire - Boulder, CO - Full-Time

Conspire is a TechStars company founded in 2012. We analyze email data to give
users detailed analytics on their email network and to understand the strength
of connections between people. With this understanding, we maintain an always-
up-to-date, weighted network of connections without any work on the part of
users. When a user needs to reach a person or company, Conspire finds the
strongest path of connections in the user's extended network.

We're located in downtown Boulder, Colorado.

QUALIFICATIONS

We're a small team, and we're looking for people to take on a lot of
responsibility. You should be prepared to manage projects independently from
start to finish, including gathering and refining requirements, evaluating
potential approaches, soliciting feedback from teammates and experts, picking
the right course of action given the company's goals and delivering stable,
performant software that integrates seamlessly.

Our product is built primarily in Java, Scala, Rails and JavaScript, and we
use several database technologies. We heavily leverage AWS infrastructure,
manage source and issues on GitHub and continuously deploy code to production.
In-depth experience with our technology stack is a plus but not a requirement.

BENEFITS

Along with all the benefits you'd expect, we also offer up to one month
international travel per year. Work remotely from anywhere in the world with
an Internet connection. We'll even give you $1,000 to send you on your way.

Contact me at alex@goconspire.com (or jobs@goconspire.com).

------
nemesisj
Administrate
([http://www.getadministrate.com/](http://www.getadministrate.com/))
Edinburgh, Scotland. We build online software for training companies that
helps them run their entire operation.

\---------

Full Time Developer

We're looking for a full time developer who can start on our support team
dealing with bugs and smaller dev projects for the first 6 months, then move
on to other things.

\---------

Full Time Graphic Designer (Design & HTML/CSS)

We need someone who can take charge of our branding and all things look and
feel. You must be able to bang out great HTML/CSS.

\------------

Detailed job descriptions can be found on our about page
([http://www.getadministrate.com/about](http://www.getadministrate.com/about)),
look on the lower right.

We're looking for smart people that get things done, who want to join a small
company, have lots of responsibility, and work in a very challenging
environment.

We're growing really quickly, have a challenging product that's mission
critical for our clients, and we're located in one of the most beautiful
cities in the world. We have fantastic offices at the Edinburgh Tech Cube
([http://www.techcu.be](http://www.techcu.be)) with spectacular views of
Arthur's seat and the Meadows.

You'll need to be eligible to work in the UK - we can't sponsor visas
unfortunately. Email me if interested, my name is John:
jjp@getadministrate.com

------
eoghan
Intercom [https://www.intercom.io/](https://www.intercom.io/)

Our mission is to make internet business personal. We think the current sate
of customer communications tools is a mess—a bunch of disjoint tools designed
to reduce human contact, encouraging massively impersonal customer
experiences. We're building one, simple platform for all web and mobile
businesses to connect with their customers. Thousands of companies have
replaced customer support, email marketing, CRM, marketing automation tools
with our product. We have raised $7.75MM to-date. We have extremely solid
revenue and revenue growth. We have amazing team of ex. Apple, Google,
Facebook, Amazon engineers and designers. We think we can be a very, very
valuable, and impactful business. We love talented, big-thinking, happy and
creative people. We hate short-term thinkers, self-promoters, big egos.

San Francisco

Product Marketing Content Marketing Financial Analyst Visual Designer Support
Engineers
[https://www.intercom.io/jobs/support](https://www.intercom.io/jobs/support)
Ops Engineers
[https://www.intercom.io/jobs/ops](https://www.intercom.io/jobs/ops)

Dublin

Product Engineers Product Designers
[https://www.intercom.io/jobs/design](https://www.intercom.io/jobs/design)
Project Manager
[https://www.intercom.io/jobs/design/project_manager](https://www.intercom.io/jobs/design/project_manager)
iOS Engineers Visual Designers

Contact Macey in confidence: macey@intercom.io

~~~
Nicholas_C
I don't see a posting for financial analyst.

------
ilz
Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NY
start-up that delivers everything you need to make fresh meals. We've raised
$8M from First Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Dave Tisch [1]
and have been featured in the New York Times [2].

We've been growing rapidly since our launch last year, are producing revenue
and shipping more than 100,000 meals a month. We're looking to add a fourth
developer to our (currently) small engineering team.

We're seeking a full stack web developer who believes in our mission of
changing the way people eat and wants to work closely with our founding team.
This person will:

\- Solve unique UI, scheduling, and logistics challenges that impact our
customers on a daily basis

\- Help evaluate, prioritize, design and build new features

\- Make key platform decisions and be comfortable jumping into and evaluating
new technologies

Our stack: Rails, HAML, Bootstrap, SASS, JQuery, AJAX, Git, Heroku, PostgreSQL

The role comes with a full-time salary and equity. To apply, please submit
your resume, and a short email outlining your experience and why you are
interested to jobs@blueapron.com.

[1]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2013/08/15/blue-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2013/08/15/blue-
apron-now-delivering-100000-meals-a-month/)

[2] [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-
is-s...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-is-
served.html)

------
galori
Sr. Software Engineer / Al Jazeera America

We use: Ruby on Rails and Adobe CQ/Java. We support/encourage test driven
development, pair programming and have a first class pair programming
environment / stations, but we also have the private/solo desks and laptops.

We use XP. We love innovation. We built stuff for TV using Quartz Composer +
XBOX Kinect.

Email me - I'm VP, Digital Engineering:

Gal Steinitz - gal.steinitz (at) aljazeera.net

check out the job posting:
[http://aljazeeraamerica.theresumator.com/apply/N8SNub/Senior...](http://aljazeeraamerica.theresumator.com/apply/N8SNub/Senior-
Software-Engineer.html)

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) - No remote, but we will
relocate.

Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more relevant. We turn
data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and
DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

About us:

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority over (as well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Founded in 2008

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

* Market rate salaries

We've hired great people from HN before -- and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at
[http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/)

Send me a message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot
com

------
xtracto
(This is mainly aimed for people in Mexico)

Hello, The company I work for is growing quite fast. Right now there are a lot
of open positions form various technical roles (requiring varying degrees of
technical skills) in Guadalajara.

Among the open positions there is:

\- Software Engineer: Responsible for developing amazing software. Requiring
outstanding programming skills.

\- Technical Support Engineer: Responsible for of solving customer technical
issues. Requiring great communication and problem solving skills. Must be
technical (know web-dev technologies) but not as hardcore-developper as for a
Software Engineer.

\- Technical Support Engineer II: Same as previous, but with more experience
in a tech-support role.

\- Technical Support Manager: Same as previous but with experience in a
managerial roles.

\- Front-End Software Engineer: Responsible for implement next-gen front-end
solutions. Requiring very good (ninja/leet/hax0r etc..etc ) skills in front-
end development (you will implement what the clients will see!)

\- Technical Lead/Technical Manager: Responsible for leading a team of
Software engineers. Requiring very strong technical background (like having
High Availability software for lunch).

The full list of available positions is:
[http://www.ooyala.com/about/careers](http://www.ooyala.com/about/careers)

Para aplicar pueden enviar su CV a: careers-mx@ooyala.com Y digan que vieron
el anuncio en ycombinator :D Ooyala ofrece un ambiente de trabajo muy padre,
trabajo mano a mano con ingenieros y otros colegas de Mountain View (es bueno
tener disponibilidad para viajar), seguro de gastos médicos mayores,
performance-bonus, desayuno, comida y cena gratis. Cerveza gratis 24/7 (no...
no nos la pasamos borrachos todos los días... y hay de varias marcas :P). Y
sobre todo, la oportunidad de trabajar en una tecnología de la cual es en el
momento oportuno para crecer: video en línea.

Cualquier pregunta o comentario con respecto a alguna de estas vacantes o
Ooyala en general no duden en contactarme! p.s. Perdón por mi spanglish

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England, U.K.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy e-commerce business; every day
it serves millions of product images and handles thousands of purchases - but
we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we want without
missing a beat. Our systems are written on the LAMP stack and we are migrating
to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools that work best
for them - for instance, we have a mix of Linux and Mac workstations in the
team. We are adopting and adapting agile development techniques such as test-
driven development, pair programming, and continuous integration. We hold
regular retrospectives to improve our working environment and lightning talks
to share cool ideas whether work-related or not. Our developers are
generalising specialists whose typical day may include refining an algorithm,
writing a tricky integration test, tuning a SQL query, and discussing feature
nuances with a product manager. Our team is growing fast and we'd like to hear
(at careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like to join us; we're
hiring for all technical roles.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is one of the UK's leading
private shopping clubs, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 80 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
Okvivi
Jello Labs - Senior Engineer - New York City -
[http://jellolabs.com/jobs](http://jellolabs.com/jobs) (fulltime, onsite)

We are building something awesome around mobile commerce, trying to connect
the people who make products directly with the consumers who love them.

Our current stack is Go (all our backends are in Go), PostgreSQL, AngularJS
and ObjectiveC and we picked them thoughtfully because they are the right
tools that will help us move fast and build high quality products.

I was at Google for 5 years building the google finance charts, gmail's
multiple inboxes, some maps infrastructure, and the like. My co-founder was at
Fab for a little under a year. We have a fantastic team -
[http://jellolabs.com/team](http://jellolabs.com/team) \- are seed funded, and
growing quickly.

More details
[http://jellolabs.com/jobs/senior_eng](http://jellolabs.com/jobs/senior_eng),
or simply email hey@jellolabs.com.

\-----------------------

Lead iOS Engineer

We're looking for an iOS developer with a great sense of UX, that can both
build the best iOS app out there and also help give valuable feedback on
building some industry-leading world class UX.

More details
[http://jellolabs.com/jobs/senior_eng](http://jellolabs.com/jobs/senior_eng),
or simply email hey@jellolabs.com.

------
primigenus
Q42 - The Hague/Amsterdam, NL

We're a technical web agency focused on being a "happy place for nerds" with
offices in the Hague and Amsterdam. Currently looking for an all-round
developer who can work at either location.

We work on all kinds of stuff, from websites and applications to smartphone
apps, games, and our own products. Some of the projects we've been involved
with include the new Rijksmuseum website, national transit platform 9292.nl,
the Philips Hue lights, and the Staatsloterij. We have a published game,
Quento (quento.com) and a product, Handcraft (handcraft.com). We love working
with C#, App Engine, and Java, but whatever works for the client works for us.
We also host meetups about all kinds of topics, from how best to use
ElasticSearch (we're a partner) to Meteor (our website runs on it) and which
JS MVC framework to choose.

Our work is primarily technical, so you'll be expected to be able to dive in
wherever needed - frontend or backend - and contribute whatever skills you
have to our diverse dev teams. Earlier this year we were awarded the "best
workplace in the Netherlands" prize by Great Place to Work.

See q42.com for more info and our Dutch blog post about the position:
[http://q42.nl/blog/post/57695336048/knappe-koppen-
gezocht](http://q42.nl/blog/post/57695336048/knappe-koppen-gezocht) (Dutch
fluency not required, but you must be willing to learn)

Interested? Email knappekop@q42.nl. The opening officially closes this week,
so be quick :)

~~~
primigenus
Update: thanks for your submissions! I made a mistake in my post and need to
amend it, but can no longer edit it. Here's the change: for this position
we're looking for fluent Dutch speakers. Thanks!

------
dsr_
Cambridge, MA, USA

[http://www.smartleaf.com](http://www.smartleaf.com) is a profitable,
privately held 30-person financial SAAS company. We are looking for a person
to fill a position that is trendily referred to as a Site Reliability Engineer
or DevOps, but we think of as a senior systems administrator. You can write
your own title within reason. This is a senior position with no management
responsibilities.

You should be clever, competent, and kind. Serious experience requirements:
Linux systems administration, two or more languages (many of our tools are
written in Perl; the application is in C++ (back end) and Ruby on Rails (front
end)), network engineering and security. You should know your way around
Puppet or another systems automation tool. You must have the ability and
desire to track down complex problems and solve them, learning as you go.
Strong written and verbal communications skills are essential.

Nice-to-haves include Oracle or PostgreSQL DBA, large data management, VOIP
and JunOS.

Full-time, on-site position with occasional telecommuting and shared on-call
responsibility. Compensation includes salary, equity, 3-4 weeks of vacation,
NYSE holidays, all insurance premiums, food, excellent coffee, and a collegial
working environment.

An ex-employee described us as the most interesting group of people he had
found outside of MIT. It probably helps if you're an SF fan.

Cover letters and resumes to future@smartleaf.com; we prefer plain text or
PDF. In your cover letter, please describe an interesting problem you have
solved.

------
blo
San Francisco, CA - FULLTIME + INTERN - Early-stage (0.5-2+% equity)

Vurb ([http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)), a Max Levchin funded startup -
featured on TC this year - [http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-
content-engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-
engine-vurb-wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless)

We're creating a better way for people to search, browse, and share on the
Internet, by connecting the services we use in a contextual way that's more
usable, efficient, and social (e.g., no more having lots of windows/tabs
open). We do this through unique UX/UI combined with search, machine learning,
big data, and other fun technologies.

We're looking for people who are interested in:

* JavaScript (node.js, backbone.js) - generalist / full-stack development

* Search / Data Science - search / classification / ranking, machine learning, NLP, data processing/pipelining

* Mobile (iOS, Objective-C) - development of native apps on iPhone and Android

We're stealth but funded by Max Levchin, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval
Ravikant (AngelList), Michael Arrington (CrunchFund), and many others. If
you're looking to join a small team that solves complex problems and is making
something people will use daily, then come find out what we're up to.

jobs@vurb.com | [http://vurb.com/jobs](http://vurb.com/jobs) | angel.co/vurb

------
witten
EnergySavvy - Seattle, WA

We're currently hiring Software Engineers (Senior and otherwise), Dev Ops,
Lead Designers, etc.

EnergySavvy is looking to grow our amazingly productive development team. We
know that politics and bureaucracy never make for great products, so we focus
on results and creating high-quality, user-centric software. Ideas and
innovation thrive in our open, meritocratic culture.

Software engineering is the heart of our company. We rely on developers to
work across the company to drive features and come up with innovative ideas.
Our engineering team iterates rapidly with a focus on clean coding. This means
a leaner specification process and an excellent end product that's been built
with the type of feedback you can only get by trying out aspects of each
feature as they're developed.

As a software engineer at EnergySavvy, you’ll work with Django, Python,
jQuery, nginx and PostgreSQL, and deploy your creations early and often to
live customers. We don't care if you've never tried Python or Django.
EnergySavvy embraces smart software engineers who are eager to learn, and if
you've created great projects in Rails or other MVC frameworks, you'll pick it
up fast.

More info at [http://www.energysavvy.com/](http://www.energysavvy.com/)

------
cedsav
Veer West (FormAssembly.com) - Bloomington, IN USA - REMOTE OK - H1B OK

We’re looking for two passionate and experienced developers to help improve
and expand our web-based application, FormAssembly.

As the ideal candidate, you can craft code that’s robust and easy to maintain,
switch between back-end and front-end development, and keep usability and user
experience in mind at all times.

You’ll work on our LAMP stack, and occasionally on new projects with a clean
slate, for which you’ll help pick the best technologies, architecture, and
tools. You’ll work autonomously or with the team depending on the project, and
will get many opportunities to share, teach, and learn from your coworkers.

Your work will get in front of tens of thousands of users and help make data
collection easier for a lot of people, from universities enrolling students to
large well-known corporations improving their business processes.

Veer West is a small, bootstrapped and profitable company. We have a large and
demanding customer base in a very competitive market, so we're always looking
for ways to improve ourselves and make a more reliable, secure and useful
product.

Position is full-time, local or remote.

Email me at cedric at veerwest dot com or visit our job page
[http://www.veerwest.com/jobs](http://www.veerwest.com/jobs)

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (Mission), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

We're building a company at Entelo with a mission of changing how companies
hire and think about talent acquisition. We have over 90 customers including
Box, Yelp, Square and Groupon and recently announced our series A round of
funding [http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-
recruit...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-recruiting-
platform-used-by-box-yelp-and-square-lands-3-5m-from-battery-and-menlo/)

Our team is small so you'll play an integral role in building something
meaningful.

We work out of a beautiful and well-lit loft in the Mission, close to Coffee
Bar, Blowfish, Atlas and a host of other cool coffee shops and restaurants.

Some of our perks include free UberX or Lyft rides from Cal-Train or BART, 1:1
matching for donations to non-profits, and 100% coverage of employee health
care premiums.

Current openings:

Engineering -
[http://www.entelo.com/jobs/engineering](http://www.entelo.com/jobs/engineering)

Sales - [http://www.entelo.com/jobs/sales](http://www.entelo.com/jobs/sales)

Marketing -
[http://www.entelo.com/jobs/marketing](http://www.entelo.com/jobs/marketing)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com or call
me at 310-351-7275.

------
devspade
Litmus ([http://litmus.com](http://litmus.com)) - Cambridge,MA - We'd prefer
local candidates but could be a remote position for the right person.

We're trying to solve email marketing and we're looking for a good .NET
developer to add to our backend team. We're at 20 employees and growing - 100%
bootstrapped and profitable from day 1.

A typical day for one of our developers might include building a new feature
in C# and pushing it to our staging servers, then hacking on some Java Android
code to fix a bug, and finally pushing an update to our 1000+ servers.

You should have a strong understanding of .NET primarily using C#. We won't
limit to X years experience, but you should be able to impress with your .NET
skills. We're happy to introduce you to the plethora of other technologies we
use.

 _Why join Litmus?_

\- Great salary, full health care benefits, 28 days paid vacation (yes, on top
of public holidays!)

\- The technology - it's always the latest stuff and very diverse.

\- The best tools money can buy. Every developer has an SSD, dual Apple 27"
LED monitors, a 10" Android Tablet, an Aeron chair and whatever else you need
to be awesome.

\- Our office space is amazing. It includes killer views of MIT, Harvard and
Boston, an Xbox with Kinect, beer fridge, pinball machine, a Sonos sound
system and our newest addition an actual robot.

\- We also buy you lunch, every day.

[https://litmus.com/careers](https://litmus.com/careers)

------
mato
Boltian ([http://boltian.com/](http://boltian.com/)), Bratislava, Slovakia -
Full-stack Linux Engineer / Embedded Linux Hacker. REMOTE possible for
exceptional candidates (timezone is CET).

This is a rare opportunity in Central/Eastern Europe for a hard core Embedded
Linux developer to join an exciting new project in the early stages of
development. We are building a product that will empower small businesses to
secure their networks, without needing to hire expensive outside expertise or
digest thick manuals.

We are looking for generalist developers with a strong background in systems
programming in C on the Linux platform and extensive knowledge of the entire
Linux software and network stack.

You will be joining a small team where everyone wears multiple hats and
actively participates in all parts of the product's development - we are not
looking for people who are “just coders”.

Experience and/or an active interest in any of the following is a plus:

\- Embedded systems (MIPS, ARM)

\- IPv4, IPv6, DNS, SSL/TLS

\- Zero-configuration networking (mDNS/Bonjour/uPnP)

\- iptables/netfilter, netlink

\- IEEE 802.11 protocol stack and its Linux implementation

\- Network intrusion detection systems and algorithms

\- Network security, threats and attacks

\- GW-BASIC

Please email me directly (address in profile) or jobs@boltian.com if
interested and put [HN] in subject line. Apologies for the slightly vague job
description, we are still in stealth mode on this project.

------
mpdaugherty
AngelList - San Francisco, CA

We are a small team making a big impact. Naval and Nivi (and really, everyone
on the team) have been involved with multiple startups and want to create a
community where we can set founders and investors up for success. We’re
looking for like-minded, full-stack engineers and designers to join our team.
To learn how we work, read up on our blog here:
[http://venturehacks.com/articles/1-man-
startups](http://venturehacks.com/articles/1-man-startups)

A few other words we live by:

• Ask forgiveness, not permission • You break it, you bought it • S/he who
codes, rules • Low inventory • Be real • Sweat the details and corner cases •
You must code • Do what you think is right (and be right)

Fun interview questions are here
[https://angel.co/help/interview](https://angel.co/help/interview). And Yishan
has good ideas here [http://algeri-wong.com/yishan/engineering-
management.html](http://algeri-wong.com/yishan/engineering-management.html).

Apply via AngelList

[https://angel.co/angellist/jobs](https://angel.co/angellist/jobs)

------
honoredb
Medidata - New York, NY; Hammersmith, UK; Tokyo
[http://jobvite.com/m?3baUZgwZ](http://jobvite.com/m?3baUZgwZ) (All listings,
select Engineering for the dev jobs)
[http://jobvite.com/m?3DiUZgwz](http://jobvite.com/m?3DiUZgwz) (Application
link for NY Software Engineer) We're an established company, we're doing good
work, and we're in the middle of a hiring drive. Medidata's web services are
helping make clinical trials faster, cheaper, more secure, and more effective.
We've already helped some new medicine get approved and released to the world,
and we have close to twenty open-source repos on github
([https://github.com/mdsol/](https://github.com/mdsol/) and /mdsol-share) with
more on the way. We're looking for developers who are willing to spend half an
hour discussing whether a certain method should be a PUT or a POST. Experience
with some kind of MVC framework is a plus, since we're mainly a Rails shop.

~~~
nandemo
I see there are no engineering openings in Tokyo. Any chance that you would
hire people in Tokyo to work remotely with one of the engineering teams?

~~~
edandersen
We (Medidata) have an R&D team in Tokyo and that is always a possibility.
Email me: eandersen (at) mdsol (dot) com

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter ([https://www.ziprecruiter.com/](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/))
- Santa Monica, CA

We're a bootstrapped startup (~40 full time employees) focused on improving
how employers and job seekers find each other using the internet.

We're looking for software engineers (perl and/on python) and devops
(linux/AWS/mysql/DynamoDB). We prefer candidates local to the Los Angeles
area, but are open to remote work for great candidates, and have a handful of
remote workers already (including myself).

We have the culture and perks you'd expect from a VC funded startup, without
the burn rate. Our compensation is competitive with large tech companies.
We're not big enough (yet) to have much of a bureaucracy, and we're focused on
keeping that to a minimum.

If you're interested in learning more, you can contact me (I'm a cofounder -
will@ziprecruiter.com) or apply here:

[http://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/Software-Engineer-perl-
and-o...](http://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/Software-Engineer-perl-and-or-
python/717efc00/)

------
diggan
Vreasy - [http://www.vreasy.com](http://www.vreasy.com)

Barcelona, Catalunya (Spain)

-

We are looking for a backend developer

Vreasy develops and markets disruptive technology in the property and travel
market. US style tech startups are a rare breed here in Europe and with
Vreasy, you will feel like you are back in San Francisco working on new
technology for a very novel product. We're growing rapidly and want more
people to join us in our office that is two minutes from the beach here in
Barcelona!

The position:

* We are looking for a backend developer who is versatile in both backend and frontend webprogramming, but specialised in one of the them, preferable in backend

* Knowledge and experience of OOP in PHP and how to use it in larger codebases

* Knows Git from inside out

* Comfortable with Test Driven Development - we are doing continuous deployment with CircleCI

* Works well in a agile environment

* Good team player - we work hard but also really enjoy each other’s company

If you also like to play tabletennis and would like to spend some lunches on
the beach, that would be a plus. So, please send a message to jobs@vreasy.com
with an application or send an email to victor@vreasy.com (me) if you have any
questions.

~~~
SoftwarePatent
What are the language skills requirements? English or Spanish?

------
mgrouchy
If you are looking for a Python related job check out
[http://www.pythonjobshq.com/](http://www.pythonjobshq.com/) it's the job
board for the Pycoder's Weekly newsletter.

------
hcho
TagCmd - London, UK - Full time. Sorry, no work permits, no remote.

I am looking for JS developers. We are using Backbone, but experience in
Angular, Ember, Knockout or even your own client side framework is as good. We
are using a bit of node.js for our fixture server, I guess we can transition a
person with that kind of experience too. What really matters is that you know
your JS.

This is not a startup so no equity, no foosball tables, no free lunches and
such...The pay is average for London, too. So what's good about that job? We
are running at a marathon pace rather than a sprint. We cleared 2 major
milestones last year and no one had worked a minute of overtime. Maybe you are
building a business on the side, patio11 style, or maybe you are trying to
recover from a failed startup, this job would suit you well. I also try to
protect my people from meetings, there are a few guys who like that.

I don't really care for CVs, if you have one send it, otherwise tell me what
you did with JavaScript in a paragraph or two. Shoot me an email if
interested;address in profile.

------
barmstrong
San Francisco, CA

[https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers)

Interested in helping build the future of currency and payments? Do you
regularly run though brick walls on your way to success? Are you passionate
about bitcoin? If so, you've found the right place.

We're a community of builders - engineers, designers, and entrepreneurs - who
love what we do.

Benefits

Meaningful equity at an early stage company Own your own projects from
conception to launch Excellent health insurance Free food (lunch and dinners)
A new MacBook computer The option of getting paid in Bitcoin Work whenever you
work best (flexible hours) Flexible vacation - take time off when you need it
Free gym membership Work in the heart of San Francisco's SoMA neighborhood
(with easy access to the Caltrain) Work on a big idea that is changing the
world Growth

We're currently experiencing rapid growth in transaction volume and revenue
due to the public exposure to bitcoin. We're a small team that is aggressively
looking to grow. Drop us a line!

------
robg
Neumitra - Boston, MA (Copley) - prefer on-site

We develop wearable, connected technologies for daily brain health and
performance. Our first product is a biofeedback watch to mitigate the effects
of stress on daily life. We are working with high-stress professionals,
including surgeons, developers, and athletes, to understand and address how
stress impacts performance.

We are hiring _hardware_ (circuit design and embedded), _mobile_ (iOS and
Android), and _full-stack_ developers (Python and/or Clojure). Experience with
machine learning and pattern recognition is preferred but not necessary, so
long as you love learning. We are foremost a data analytics company using
biometrics to solve questions of health and performance.

We look most for a record of building stuff to demonstrate passion in what you
do. We all live to work but with flex hours to ensure you are taking care of
your body and brain.

If you are local to the Boston area, or would like to move this way, please
reach out to me directly at:

hello@neumitra.com.

Thanks!

Rob

------
JimEngland
Quirky - [http://www.quirky.com/](http://www.quirky.com/) \- Located in NYC,
open to remote

At Quirky, we believe that the best ideas in the world aren't actually in the
world -- they're locked in people's heads. We exist to solve that problem.

We are looking for senior developers in many departments. We have three main
applications: \- Quirky.com Rails / Backbone application \- Quirky iOS and
Android apps \- Wink - Our app-enabled product line launching this fall

Our coolest perk is Quirky Blackout
([http://www.quirky.com/blackout](http://www.quirky.com/blackout)) a
mandatory, company-wide week vacation at the end of every quarter. Here is
where people went last Blackout:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07NlWUGFuTM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07NlWUGFuTM)

Email me at jengland@quirky.com and I can tell you more about the
opportunities available!

------
ronshapiro
Venmo -- New York, San Francisco & Palo Alto -- (full time)
[https://venmo.com/info/jobs](https://venmo.com/info/jobs)

At Venmo, we believe paying friends should feel friendly and simple. Together
with our parent company, Braintree, we're processing $10 billion/year
([http://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2013/07/03/chicago-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/amitchowdhry/2013/07/03/chicago-
based-braintree-hits-10-billion-in-annual-payments-processed/)). Our products
include our peer-to-peer app, our Payouts API and Venmo Touch which allow
other developers to easily make and accept payments in their apps.

We are currently hiring all levels of: QA Engineers, Android Engineers,
Software Engineers, Data Science & Internal Tools, and Systems Engineers.

For questions or to submit a resume, email ron@venmo.com (me) - Android
Engineer @ Venmo

------
andrewmahon
Type/Code - D.U.M.B.O., NYC, NY. [http://typecode.com](http://typecode.com)

Type/Code is a small but growing design/development consultancy focused
primarily on web and mobile. Clients range from local businesses
([http://joenewyork.com/](http://joenewyork.com/)) to startups
([http://www.slated.com/](http://www.slated.com/)) to large media properties
([http://www.architizer.com](http://www.architizer.com)) all the way to Google
([https://www.google.com/producer/currents](https://www.google.com/producer/currents)).
We're tight knit, love the work we do, and enjoy a fantastic view of the
Manhattan skyline. We believe that tight integration between the design and
development processes leads to the best final product.

We're seeking exceptional frontend and backend developers as well as UI and UX
designers to join the team on a fulltime basis. Interns are cool too, and we
pay! Some notes on the various roles and what we’re looking for:

Frontend Developer: A track record of creating pixel perfect, rich HTML/CSS/JS
digital experiences.

Backend Developer: Django? We love it. Elasticsearch, AWS, Salt Stack, yeah we
love those too.

Full Stack Developer: See above + kicking ass.

UI Designer: An uncanny aesthetic, and the ability to iterate on designs in
the browser with HTML/CSS.

UX Designer: The ability to anticipate every possible user flow, and
communicate those completely and concisely.

All: The ability and desire to take on a variety of roles and
responsibilities. As a small but growing team, we see new challenges every day
and are seeking some truly awesome folks to join us in tackling them.

Interested? Hesitate no longer, show us what you got: jobs+hn@typecode.com

------
littlebridge
Little Bridge World - Hammersmith, London, UK

Little Bridge mixes video game sensibilities with language learning. We teach
English to millions of children in more than 30 countries. We've got a unique
mix of social networking with learning, where kids can make friends all over
the world to practice their English, with enough help along the way that
they'll never get stuck. The company is currently expanding from web clients
onto tablet and mobile and is revamping it's products to better fit how kids
learn today.

Cloud services are essential to what we do, and we're looking for a lead
engineer looking for a challenge who is comfortable in coaching a team to
build a robust and scalable solution which includes messaging, scoring
mechanisms, achievements and a whole lot more. We're developing layered
services using PHP and Zend Framework, MySQL, noSQL and message queuing among
others. Essential skills also should include developing applications for HA
and scalability in cloud environments (clustering, replication, load
balancing), Linux admin, Apache/Nginx, IP networking, network/application
security, unit testing and release management. Although the current server
infrastructure is developed using PHP we are open to using other languages and
technologies if you can justify the changes within technical and commercial
constraints.

We don't require a formal education in computer science but we expect a
working knowledge in areas such as time and space complexity of common
algorithms and data structures, operating systems fundamentals, database
theory, concurrency and experience with dynamically and statically typed
languages. Ultimately we want someone who understands and can discuss
technological details at a fundamental level and is able to justify design
choices and lead a team through the use of solid technical arguments.

An interest in educational products is a must!

Send an email to jobs@littlebridge.com, with a CV and a little about yourself
and let's talk.

~~~
zerr
Any openings for client-side (desktop or mobile, no web)?

~~~
littlebridge
At the moment we are looking for a lead to help us grow the server development
team but we will be looking for front end developers with experience in game
development in the near future.

------
lmeyerov
GRAPHISTRY

    
    
      * Big data visualization-as-a-service, San Francisco.
    
      * Launching in 3 months and actively collecting customers & funding.
    

WHAT: The "D3 of big data visualization" built on top of our breakthrough
performance technology ([http://sc-lang.com](http://sc-lang.com)) and
practical machine learning.

TEAM: A pair of award-winning UC Berkeley researchers (high performance
parallel computing, programming language design, web infrastructure).

YOU: A founding engineer excited to innovate in one of:

    
    
      * visual / information design 
    
      * distributed / cloud computing
    

The ideal candidate will also have experience in applying machine learning /
statistical analysis to real problems.

NEXT STEP: Send a link showing your most impressive work to lmeyerov@gmail.com
and let's get the ball rolling.

------
martian
San Francisco - Software Engineer (H1B welcome)

Thumbtack is a new way to find and hire local services like DJs,
photographers, house cleaners, and contractors. Over 250k small businesses
around the country have joined Thumbtack, and we're making real money in the
local services marketplace.

The team is full of down-to-earth, practical, and intelligent people. Everyday
for lunch we all sit down to a meal cooked by our in-house chef. On Wednesday
nights, we stay late for a hot dinner, some wine, guests, and great
conversation. Sometimes we drink beer that we've been brewing in the back
closet.

Ping me (chris @) if you want to chat. Happy to meet up for coffee if you're
in SF. I'll also be in Boston/Pittsburgh in the coming weeks.

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

------
jfirebaugh
MapBox - San Francisco and Washington DC

MapBox is looking for developers and designers, an Operations Manager, and a
Business Development Lead.

[http://www.mapbox.com/jobs/](http://www.mapbox.com/jobs/)

We're a team of 30 or so artists, developers, designers and strategists
working on an open platform for maps. Our platform powers everything from apps
like Foursquare, GitHub and Evernote to news stories on NPR and USAToday to
simple maps on personal blogs and wedding websites. Much of our work is
powered by open source and open data and we're often in touch with folks at
OpenStreetMap, the US Census Bureau, USGS, and NASA.

Check out what we have been working on lately on our blog:

[http://www.mapbox.com/blog/](http://www.mapbox.com/blog/)

------
thoblr
Wrapp - San Francisco, CA - [http://www.wrapp.com](http://www.wrapp.com)

Wrapp, the mobile gifting and shopping app, is currently looking for Android,
iOS and Web developers to our San Francisco office.

About Wrapp:

* Fast growing start-up with 1.8+ million users

* Backed by LinkedIn co-founder Reid Hoffman (Greylock) and Skype co-founder Niklas Zennström (Atomico), who are both members of the board

* Small and agile engineering team of 15 engineers in which you will be able to make a great impact

For more info look here:
[http://www.wrapp.com/jobs](http://www.wrapp.com/jobs)

Apply to jobs@wrapp.com (including code samples or GitHub link is a plus)

------
jasoncwarner
Want to work on Ubuntu? Canonical is hiring.

General careers page : [http://www.canonical.com/about-
canonical/careers](http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers)

Specific to my team, I'm looking for someone to keep up with X.org, Mir and
the various graphics related packages:
[https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?or...](https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=652)

EDIT: I should note, nearly all positions are remote including the one on my
team.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Mind if I pass on the link to your comment to a friend of mine who might be
interested (and isn't precommitted to grad-school right now like I am)?

------
emidln
Chicago, IL (Loop). Full time. Clojure and ClojureScript

OpinionLab is seeking a Sr. Software Engineer with strong functional
programming skills to join our Chicago, IL based Product Development team.

About Us:

We help our clients listen to customer feedback and respond in real time. We
have established clients (Wal-Mart, Bank of America, Ford Motor Company,
Verizon, PayPal, to name a few) with production solutions for feedback ranging
from Websites and mobile devices to In Store Displays and physical goods. We
process structured and unstructured data into actionable customer insight. Our
philosophy is so simple it's groundbreaking: listen always, listen everywhere.

Tech Details You Care About:

\- Frontend: ClojureScript, Bootstrap 3 \- Backend: Clojure, Storm, Redis,
ElasticSearch, Datomic, PostgreSQL \- Monitoring: Sentry, StatsD \-
Deployment: AWS. Git->GiHub->BuildBot->((Archiva<-Salt) or (S3<-CDN))

What We're Offering:

\- Competitive salary commensurate with skills, education & experience \-
Generous benefits include medical, dental, life and disability insurances,
paid holidays, vacation and sick days, 401K with employer match, & FSA plan \-
Casual workplace environment in the heart of Chicago \- Interesting problems
\- Fun technology

Our Requirements:

\- Willingness to use (possibly learn) Clojure and ClojureScript \- Self-
motivated with ability to work in informal and relaxed environments \-
Unnatural love of your REPL \- Proficiency with a development environment
(Mac, FreeBSD, Linux, Windows, just be good with something) \- Strong written,
visual, and verbal communication skills (we like whiteboards) \- Fluent in
English \- Experience with message-passing systems

Your Responsibilities:

\- Understand our system from top to bottom \- Code what needs to be exist \-
Test the under tested \- Document the under documented \- Help wrangle life on
the bleeding edge (we keep things like core.async and Storm under internal CI
out of necessity) \- Know or learn the languages and tools we use \-
Participate in design discussion, tech reviews, and open source projects as
necessary

Reach out to careers@opinionlab.com

------
camara
CS Disco - Houston, Tex. - FT or INTERN

Disco is 10x faster, 10x cheaper ediscovery software that lawyers use to find
evidence from millions or tens of millions of documents and emails collected
in investigations or litigation. Search Enron's emails:
[http://demo.csdisco.com/](http://demo.csdisco.com/)

Our CEO is a litigation partner and the youngest graduate of Harvard Law
School (at 19). Our COO is a cofounder of Trust Egg (YC W11). Our CTO is the
former CIO of publicly traded Sonic Foundry. We have $400k in seed funding
from Casi Labs, the technology division of a law firm, and are currently
raising a VC round.

Customers include some of the largest law firms in the country (K&L Gates,
Morgan Lewis), midsize law firms and litigation boutiques (Susman Godfrey,
Gibbs & Bruns), and large corporate litigants (AIG, Cameron, Orix, Westlake
Chemical). 60% month-over-month recurring revenue growth since January 2013
launch with 0 churn (no customer has yet left).

ENGINEERING - We are looking for 1 front-end engineer or designer with tech
skills and 2-3 back-end engineers (C#,.NET, IIS, RavenDB, Lucene).

Problems include: (1) scaling highly performant (1/3 second search, 1/10
second document navigation) database and search to 10TB+ document sets (tens
or hundreds of millions of documents); (2) automating document classification
based on lawyer classifications of other documents within and across
databases; and (3) real-time processing, analytics, and search of corporate
email and documents in place, i.e., automating the internal audit and
compliance function at large corporations.

Send a resume and code samples to Gabe Krambs at krambs@csdisco.com. Market
salary.

SALES AND MARKETING - Sign and support channel partners (vendors who sell
software and services to law firms and corporate litigants) and develop and
present marketing material at trade shows and sales pitches. Graphic design,
public relations, and proven sales skills strongly encouraged.

Send a resume to CeCe Cohen at cece@csdisco.com. Base plus commission.

If you want to work in law or legal technology, you should contact us even if
this particular product doesn't seem immediately interesting.

------
paulaminc
Watertown, MA - [http://skimbox.co/](http://skimbox.co/) Skimbox is an
intelligent mail app that puts important messages first. It marries the
security enterprises need with the style users demand. We are a small team
(12) just outside of Boston, MA. Right now, looking for a Full Stack
Developer/Dev Ops and Machine Learning Engineer. More info:
[http://skimbox.co/jobs/](http://skimbox.co/jobs/) Or just email us:
hr@skimbox.co

------
RebeccaStills
ZEFR- Venice Beach, CA. Work with YOUTUBE, premier content owners and Fortune
100 brands!

Silicon Valley rates, Visa sponsorship, no remote workers. All levels of
Python Developers. We provide a killer work environment with the smartest
engineers in the nation. We have free, catered food, a beverage bar including
beer! Bikes, surfboards, paddleboards, basketball court, and weekly jam
sessions.

Data Scientist :
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oiQyXfwn&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oiQyXfwn&s=HackerNews)
Python Tools & Infrastructure Engineer :
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oEINXfwQ&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oEINXfwQ&s=HackerNews)
SDET- Software Development Engineer :
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oBm6WfwJ&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oBm6WfwJ&s=HackerNews)
Software Engineer - Mid Level :
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=opDQWfwy&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=opDQWfwy&s=HackerNews)
Software Engineer (All Levels):
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okWoXfwl&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okWoXfwl&s=HackerNews)
Sr. Software Engineer :
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=otDQWfwC&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=otDQWfwC&s=HackerNews)

------
martinshen
UpOut - SoMA San Francisco. No Remote.

 _Merchant Relations 3 Month Internship_

UpOut is a discriminating guide to the best weird parties, underground culture
and unique happenings in your city. Our mission is to help make that epic
night out, perfect first date or relaxing afternoon happen. We are a small
passionate team started by two best friends in their dorm room. We've been
through Tandem's incubator and are backed by some of Silicon Valley's best
investors.

What You'll Do Since the early days of UpOut, we've worked to help the culture
maestros of San Francisco, the event organizers. These awesome people put
together the events and activities that define the culture of our beautiful
city. As part of the Merchant Relations Team, you'll focus on building strong
lasting relationships with local merchants. You will work directly with
merchants to help make their events amazing. Although your core competency
will be in creating persuasive promotion campaigns, you'll also use our vast
event expertise to advise them in their event making decisions. Your core
responsibilities will be:

\- Advise event organizers. You'll be working one on one with event organizers
suggesting better event names, images and putting together promotion plans. \-
Learn and perform analysis. Use data to build better processes within the
Merchant Relations team. You'll be able to affect the tools we build, the
process and more. \- Research the event business. Read, think and write about
the event industry to get insider insights into the business. Of course,
you'll also go to a ton of events.

You have great communication skills, attention to detail and boatloads of
creativity. You're that friend who plans for everyone else. Previous sales
experience is a huge plus. You're hungry to learn more and think that a small
(but fast growing) team is the best place to do that.

This is a paid full time 3 month internship (2 weeks training + 10 weeks
work). A full time position may be offered at the end of the internship based
on performance.

Please apply at [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/upoutinc/merchant-relations-
int...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/upoutinc/merchant-relations-
intern/dRhbrCeRmr440SeJe4e_S2)

------
lightsidelabs
LightSide - Pittsburgh, PA

JOB TITLE: Software Developer – Educational Technology

LightSide is hiring an experienced Java developer for a full-time position
working on our machine learning tools for educational technology that improves
student writing. This position will be extending and improving an existing
backend system, thinking critically about performance optimization,
concurrency, and security issues, as well as adding new features and
functionality on a regular basis.

This job will be highly collaborative, working with our team of machine
learning researchers, frontend developers, and a user experience designer. Our
web services are built in Python using the Django framework; while your
primary responsibilities won’t focus on this code, you may find yourself on
forays into it on occasion.

No experience with machine learning or natural language processing is
necessary or expected, but you need to be eager and interested in finding out
how those tools work under the guidance of experienced researchers from
Carnegie Mellon’s Language Technologies Institute.

This employee will work out of our office in Pittsburgh, PA, and compensation
will be competitive and based on experience.

Skills and Requirements

Ideal candidates will have an active interest in educational technology, are
interested in using machine learning for real-world benefit, and have prior
experience with: * Java backend development in live, large-scale customer-
facing web services * Working with continuous integration on Amazon Web
Services or another cloud host * Dealing with databases and storage, in the
context of large volumes of large files * Concurrency wrangling, potentially
with specialized JVM languages like Clojure * Agile development on a small,
dynamic team.

About Us

LightSide (www.lightsidelabs.com) is developing state-of-the-art technology to
support writing and education – including automated assessment, formative
feedback, and revision assistance for student writers. We’re a spin-out from
Carnegie Mellon University, and our founders have published more than 30
papers in the fields of natural language processing, machine learning, and
computer-supported collaborative learning. Our office is located in the
Shadyside neighborhood of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.

------
gkuan
HRL Laboratories - Malibu, California -
[http://www.hrl.com](http://www.hrl.com) \- Contract - works on cutting edge
research as a prime on DARPA and other ARPA-style research programs and for
Boeing and GM. We are about 400 strong, mainly consisting of engineers and
researchers.

My team is looking for a talented developer. Experience in building
development tools and plugins would be a huge plus. We use Haskell, Java, and
Matlab/Simulink/Stateflow.

Please contact me at my username at hrl dot com.

------
jasoncartwright
Potato - London, Bristol, Mountain View.

Potato is a 70-person developer-lead agency based in London, UK with offices
in Bristol, Sydney & San Francisco. Our clients include Google, PayPal, a
number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother. We're hiring for a
variety of positions in a variety of locations, freelance & full time,
including Django developers, and senior UX designers in London, Mountain View
& Bristol UK.

[http://p.ota.to/jobs/](http://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
vide0star
Smarkets, London, Software Engineer, Python, Erlang & Mobile

Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by offering a modern
betting exchange with significantly lower transaction fees than the
competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile development team,
and our platform has handled over £365 million of bets since launching in
2010. Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired, The Wall
Street Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of the
Startups 100.

We're building a reliable, low-latency exchange system to facilitate automated
traded strategies, as well as a fast, modern web interface. Our team
constantly works on significant, challenging software engineering problems; if
you're fed up of writing yet another boring CMS, we might be able to help. The
Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and relies
heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We make extensive use
of version control, configuration management and automated testing, which
allows us to reliably deploy code to production several times a day.

Our team builds on a modern, open-source software stack which includes Linux,
Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef
and Git.

For more info:
[http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
bijanv
EventMobi - Toronto, Canada - Full-Stack / Infrastructure & Operations
Engineers -
[http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/](http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/)

\--------------------------

EventMobi is an app building platform that allows event planners to create
engaging apps for their event or conference in only a few minutes. We’re based
in Toronto and are committed to using the mobile revolution to completely
transform the events industry.

Our apps allow event planners to distribute content to their attendees, keep
them engaged with the event, and help them learn and network with other
attendees. EventMobi apps have been used at over 1500 events, 2 Million users,
and are served for events in 15 languages across 5 continents.

We’re not your typical startup, we’re completely self-funded and yet with no
outside capital we’re massively profitable and on an incredible growth path
with companies like Intel, Disney and the Olympics IOC using us for their
mobile event app needs.

We embraced HTML5, cloud architecture and cross-platform mobile web apps
before any of them were fancy buzz words! Come and join Toronto’s fastest
growing self-funded tech start-up and be part of something amazing.

\--------------------------

We're looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer and an Operations (DevOps)
Engineer to join our team and help build out the platform we need to innovate
this space. This is a very fast-paced role, and we need energetic individuals
that can build large-scale SaaS systems, be part of and lead the growth of
engineering team. This is a great career opportunity to grow with a young
startup, get your hands dirty in all aspect of cloud services, mobile and web
development and help with every aspect of a startups technology
infrastructure. Our stack looks like something like this:

\- Heavy use of Javascript (we use Angular and Backbone)

\- Python / Flask

\- MySQL / Redis / MongoDB

\- Dozens of nodes on AWS automated by Chef

\- Jenkins for CI, Cucumber/RSpec/Karma for test automation

If you would like to chat further about the details feel free to email me at
bijan@eventmobi.com

------
augustflanagan
Trulia - San Francisco, CA (H1B transfers)

Trulia is one of the largest real estate search platforms in the United States
with over 35 million unique visitors across our platform every month. We're
solving interesting problems and building cool things in nearly every software
engineering discipline.

We're hiring across the board - frontend, mobile, devops, data scientists,
data warehousing, and pretty much anything and everything in between.

Our core web/api platform is a traditional LAMP stack, but we use a ton of
other technologies as well including: Python, Java, Hadoop, Solr/Lucene,
CouchBase, Backbone, d3.js, Sass, Git, etc.

The company has a fantastic culture that puts a focus on exploring new ideas
and technologies. As an example, one of our VPs dropped what he was doing and
built one of the very first Google Glass apps after it was released.

We have quarterly hack weeks, mind/body/spirit days, unlimited vacation time,
great health benefits, full kitchens, and a roof top patio that's hard to beat
on a sunny Friday evening.

This is the third or fourth time I've posted to HN and we are getting great
responses (we've already hired three or four engineers from these posts). You
can find more information and apply directly from our jobs page -
[http://www.trulia.com/jobs](http://www.trulia.com/jobs)

If you have any questions you can contact me directly aflanagan[at]trulia.com

------
magic_at_enimai
ënimai - www.enimai.com - Mountain View CA - Full Time, no remote work.

ënimai develops hardware and software that pushes the boundaries of what is
possible with computers. ënimai believes technology should be magic. We are
looking for extraordinary programmers. Programmers who, true to the spirit,
can work with any programming language to solve the problem at hand.
Generalists who can become specialists in any field. Experts in fields where
we are pushing the boundaries of what is possible. Algorithms, computer
vision, machine learning, math, robotics, ad-hoc wireless & Bluetooth, mobile
(iOS/Android) and very low power embedded systems. The team has previously
built very successful products at Apple, Amazon/Lab126, Google, HP Labs, NASA,
OLPC, etc.

You will be challenged and pushed to your limit. You may have to rewrite your
favourite C++ library to work in a system with 8KB RAM or scale it to
massively parallel machines. You will be responsible for every bit of memory
you allocate and every CPU cycle you burn.

You will be rewarded with better than industry pay and equity. However, the
biggest reward will not have dollar figures attached to it. It is the feeling
you get doing what you do best and making an impact in this world.

Apply at [http://enimai.theresumator.com/](http://enimai.theresumator.com/) or
drop us an email at stdin@enimai.com

~~~
x0x0
ok, but what on earth do you do? Your site is just as details free as your
post

~~~
zerr
Don't bother, they are just yet another resume black hole.

~~~
magic_at_enimai
@zerr : We have hired our best engineers here. We try to be diligent about our
responses to resumes submitted. You should at least get an automatic "Thank
you for Applying" from the jobsite. Please let us know if you didn't.

Anyway looks like we didn't respond to your posting on HN about working from
Europe for the July edition of Who is hiring. As a hardware startup we
currently would like to be under one roof. Hopefully in the future we can
bring on remote employees and will post on HN saying so.

Thanks.

~~~
zerr
Good to hear actual human response from your company. No, I didn't receive any
automatic reply. I emailed to your stdin address.

Anyway, all the best for now, and hope you add REM0TE to your future postings.

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB the leading NoSQL database is seeking top notch talent! Locations -
New York, Palo Alto, DC, etc... (We are growing!)

\- Experience with non-relational databases is not needed. We will provide a
deep intensive training course that will teach you the inside and outs of
MongoDB. - \- - \- Hot Jobs - -

-SOLUTION ARCHITECT: Solutions Architects are responsible for guiding our customers and users to design and build reliable, scalable systems using MongoDB. The Solutions Architecture team at MongoDB is made up of seasoned software architects, entrepreneurs and developers who take direct responsibility for customer success, including the design of their software, deployment and operations. -

-

-CONSULTING ENGINEER: As a technical consultant, you'll be MongoDB's ambassador to our clients and other MongoDB users. Consultants can assist with all phases of MongoDB implementations, such as configuration, testing, optimization, deployment architecture a best practices reviews.-

-

-TECHNICAL SERVICES ENGINEER: Our global services team is experienced in development, networking, security, support, systems, and much more. Successful members of the Technical Services team will not only be comfortable diving into uncharted waters, but will be excited to solve new problems facing companies today.-

-

\- If you are interested, please send your resume or online profile to
Careers@mongodb.com. We will review your profile and contact you if there is a
good match. -

------
anbu5
Orange Harp Inc - San Francisco, CA.

We are building a mobile platform that helps users discover, recommend and buy
products that are great in quality, craftsmanship and eco-friendliness.

We are a small team in SoMA and we have cut our teeth at companies like
Lookout, Vodafone, Buffer and Apple. We are looking for:

* Full stack engineer: to design and build the backend platform and REST APIs. Building REST APIs involves complex algorithms to deal with large amounts of data about products and users. The backend platform is our revenue platform. Needless to say, it is a critical part of our business too.

Are you a hacker at heart? Do you enjoy writing elegant, robust, scalable and
maintainable code using Ruby and Python? If you love learning new technologies
and have the mindset to roll up your sleeves and contribute to build a great
product and a great company, this is the perfect job for you!

* Product designer: we believe in design being a big asset of our product. Making emotional connection with people through user experience is what makes a product stand out. If you believe the same and you love technology (both mobile and web), this job is yours!

We're an early stage startup. You will get to learn everything about building
a product and a company. You will be rewarded with better than industry
standard salary and equity options. The most exciting of all is to build a
product that people love and to make their lives easy!

Interested? Drop us a line at - anbu@panacheup.com

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB the leading NoSQL database is seeking top notch talent! Locations -
New York, Palo Alto, DC, etc... (We are growing!) -

\- Experience with non-relational databases is not needed. We will provide a
deep intensive training course that will teach you the inside and outs of
MongoDB.- -

\- - Hot Jobs - -

-SOLUTION ARCHITECT: Solutions Architects are responsible for guiding our customers and users to design and build reliable, scalable systems using MongoDB. The Solutions Architecture team at MongoDB is made up of seasoned software architects, entrepreneurs and developers who take direct responsibility for customer success, including the design of their software, deployment and operations. -

-

-CONSULTING ENGINEER: As a technical consultant, you'll be MongoDB's ambassador to our clients and other MongoDB users. Consultants can assist with all phases of MongoDB implementations, such as configuration, testing, optimization, deployment architecture a best practices reviews.-

-

-TECHNICAL SERVICES ENGINEER: Our global services team is experienced in development, networking, security, support, systems, and much more. Successful members of the Technical Services team will not only be comfortable diving into uncharted waters, but will be excited to solve new problems facing companies today.-

-

\- If you are interested, please send your resume or online profile to
Careers@mongodb.com. We will review your profile and contact you if there is a
good match. -

~~~
zerr
REMOTE (from Europe) possible for the "right" candidate? I'm more interested
in senior C++/engineering positions

------
traviskuhl
Team Coco Digital (teamcoco.com)

Location: Burbank, CA

Position: Full Stack Developer, Full Time

Details: [http://teamcoco.com/content/web-
developer](http://teamcoco.com/content/web-developer)

~~~
noomerikal
Cobol?

------
alexschiff
Fetchnotes - Cambridge, MA. Interns and full-time. We make your notes and to
do lists better, not just better organized.

We have a really simple and effective product for keeping track of reminders,
ideas, etc., but what I think is really exciting about our business is the R&D
we're doing to automate those things or find relevant context/information.

For example, you write down a book you want to look up, and we show you where
you can find it. You have a grocery list, we let you know when you're within a
block of a store that has those items. The possibilities are endless, and
there's just as much product strategy that needs to be determined there as
there is code. But we believe that productivity software can do so much more
than empower the procrastination they do today.

Looking to add engineers with experience in mobile development (Android in
particular), JavaScript (we use Angular, but experience with another framework
like Backbone or Ember will suffice), machine learning and natural language
processing. As far as NLP goes, we're doing some really unique things that
involve more statistics than typical NLP toolkits, so a good stats background
will be helpful.

Backed by TechStars Boston and a group of fantastic angel investors and
venture capitalists, we're a young, close-knit and energetic team of 6 who
believe that simple products, engineered properly, can make a big impact on
people's lives. We hang out after work frequently, have dinner together at
least weekly, and are genuinely friends (not just co-workers). After big
releases, we'll usually take the day off to do something fun like laser tag or
kayaking. I believe in hiring people that I want to work with over the course
of a career, not just for a particular role today. At the end of every
interview I ask myself, "In 10 years, will I regret not having had the
opportunity to work with this person?"

Also, we were #2 on Hacker News last year when we accidentally called 2,000
people bitches:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3557813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3557813)

Sound interesting? Send your Github and a little about yourself to
alex@fetchnotes.com. If you want to learn more about us, check out
angel.co/fetchnotes or kareer.me/discover/fetchnotes.

~~~
guycook
Just a heads up, I went to fetchnotes.com in Firefox (23) and got nothing but
a blank blue page with the following errors:
[http://i.imgur.com/zjBXqSx.png](http://i.imgur.com/zjBXqSx.png)

Nevertheless, I checked out your site in Chrome and I'll send my application
later today :)

~~~
alexschiff
Are you using Ghostery or something else that blocks Mixpanel and other things
like it? We noticed a bug surface like this when people use those add-ons.

Looking forward to your application! Already a good impression by finding one
of our bugs :)

------
lamplightr
Toronto - Uken Games Software Developer (full time)

Uken is looking for talented software engineers to become members of our core
development team.

You'd be working on meaningful things like:

\- creating performant, cross-platform games;

\- building game features that are deployed weekly to our millions of players;

\- writing beautiful, maintainable code with extensive test coverage.

Your background should include:

\- proven software engineering skills;

\- excellent understanding of web architecture;

\- the ability to communicate clearly;

\- an appetite to learn, grow, and take on increasingly more responsibility;

\- a strong desire to build something that people really want.

It'd be a big plus if you have:

\- experience developing games;

\- experience building applications for mobile platforms;

\- contributed to an open source project (include your github profile);

\- experience with the technologies we use: ruby on rails, objective-c,
javascript, nginx, mysql, linux. We believe in a fun & meaningful work
environment:

\- you'll be equipped with a MacBook Pro/Air, 27" monitors, iOS/Android
device;

\- stock options and competitive salaries;

\- full health, dental, vision coverage;

\- snacked-filled kitchen and booster juice breaks;

\- catered breakfast, lunch, and dinner;

\- convenient location downtown Toronto

About Us

Uken is one of the only true cross platform gaming companies around. We build
fun social and mobile games that make people stare, smile, jump, and feel
awesome inside. We have a quirky nerdy culture that fosters creativity,
collaboration, quality ideas, and a data driven mindset. We believe in moving
quickly and improving constantly and that mantra is reflected in the weekly
updates we make to our games and internal technologies. We have an appetite
for pushing technical boundaries and we’ve done exactly that with HTML5. We
work on products that are used by millions of people everywhere and we’re just
getting started.

~~~
hasenj
Contact info? The application form on your website doesn't have a space for a
message/introduction/cover-letter.

------
victoriap
A friendly suggestion: if you are interested to work with (recruit or apply
to) someone you are already connected to but hesitate to ask for whatever
reason it may be, Jobrupt ([http://www.jobrupt.com](http://www.jobrupt.com))
may help you to make the first step towards her/him. It's a free small utility
inspired by some form of matchmaking and it has proven useful for some small
circle. I hope it helps some more people, so give it a try.

------
klistwan
Kira Talent ([https://www.kiratalent.com](https://www.kiratalent.com)) -
Toronto, Canada

At Kira Talent, we help employers spot high-performers earlier in the hiring
process through timed video interviews.

A bit about us: * we’re a small team (you’d be #9), based in the heart of
downtown Toronto * we’re well funded and have had paying clients since day 1
of the company * we’re hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile,
frontend, backend, analytics * we think even enterprise software can be
beautiful, and pride ourselves on our design * every single one of our
developers have committed code within their first day at work; some within
their first hour

Here’s some stuff we’ve been working on lately: * building infrastructure to
allow us to scale our video recording and streaming * re-building the UI-heavy
sections of our product using AngularJS * designing and creating our mobile
suite for both job candidates and employers alike * presenting analytics data
captured in our product to the end user, and our team internally

We use Python/Django, JavaScript (jQuery, AngularJS), ActionScript, MySQL (and
some MongoDB), but you’d be free to choose your own tools and libraries.

If this sounds fun, let’s chat! My name is Konrad, and you can send me a note
at konrad@kiratalent.com. :)

------
seanMeverett
StoryApp
([http://www.itunes.com/apps/StoryApp](http://www.itunes.com/apps/StoryApp)) -
Remote, looking for equal equity CTO to help build the next version of a
wooden robotic friend become indistinguishable from a human being. Objective-C
on the front and Rails on the back. Using Redis, Mongo, Elastic Beanstalk.

A bit info on the culture can be found on
[https://adamandluna.com](https://adamandluna.com)

------
sadadar
CoSo - San Francisco, CA

We're a profitable startup who just took $10M in investment. We do secure,
scalable web conferencing managed services for large enterprise and government
customers like Google, General Motors, SAP, Charles Schwab, KPMG, USAID, IMF,
FEMA, DOD.

We're looking for a Frontend Dev who is flat out terrific at javascript. Our
stack is backbone, underscore, require, sass, html, and css. We have a great
team and we're excited to grow it even more.

We're looking for a couple development operations team members. We're doing
interesting things in systems engineering right now. We have 7 global data
centers, virtaulized on esx, split environment between windows and linux. The
business problem is really interesting, we're going to build a new automation
stack on modern technology to replace a legacy in-house stack that's existed
for a number of years. We've started to look at automation through puppet and
openstack but are still early in the project and open to kick ass people
bringing kick ass ideas.

We're also hiring an office manager and some sales people if interested.

If interested check out
[http://www.connectsolutions.com/company/careers](http://www.connectsolutions.com/company/careers)
or e-mail me at matt@connectsolutions.com.

------
marcog1
Asana - San Francisco (H1B, INTERN)

At Asana we are building a shared task list for teams in an effort to re-
imagine the way people work together. As knowledge workers, we and our loved
ones spend most of our time living in programs (email, calendar, document
editors, etc.) that help us move and manage data, and get things done. This is
an opportunity to improve that part of our lives.

Our founders Dustin and JR started Asana after they saw some internal tools
they prototyped at Facebook spread through the company and substantially boost
teams' productivity. Since our launch, we've seen tremendously positive
response from both press and users.

We've also built some pretty breakthrough web technologies (
[http://asana.com/luna](http://asana.com/luna) ), assembled a best-of-the-best
engineering team (including creators of Facebook's News Feed backend,
Android's sync, Yelp's ranking algorithm, Aptana's VP Eng, ...), raised $38M
in funding (from Benchmark Capital, Marc Andreessen, Peter Thiel, Mitch Kapor,
and Sean Parker), built a mature egoless culture, and perhaps most
importantly, are earnestly pursuing a vision and opportunity that we believe
has great potential for large positive world impact.

See what it's like to work at Asana here:
[http://qr.ae/IQgg6](http://qr.ae/IQgg6) and more info on our jobs page:
[http://asana.com/jobs](http://asana.com/jobs)

Interested? Email jobs@asana.com or check my profile if you want to discuss
directly.

------
ryporter
AMA Capital -- Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange
markets.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything, designing and
implementing our own trading strategies and infrastructure. We are a very
small team (I am the only employee) and are looking to add one or two
engineers who will focus on strategy or on infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be at least interested in financial markets and to be able to
implement your strategies carefully in C++.

An example of an infrastructure project is designing and building a system for
logging to non-volatile memory. We generate large logs that cover everything
from prices to transaction data. NVDIMMs are a form of RAM that survives power
loss. Hardware like this has been on the horizon for a while, but it is just
now becoming available to early adopters. Writes to NVDIMMs will be nearly
instantaneous and immediately durable. This project will be to develop an
NVDIMM-based system that simultaneously functions as a log, an IPC mechanism,
and a searchable database for analysis. Making this work will involve a number
of pieces: kernel drivers, CPU cache control, lock-free synchronization, a
daemon to write everything back to long-term (i.e. less expensive) storage,
and more. If this works well, we plan to open-source all the pieces.

Please visit
[http://amacapital.net/careers.html](http://amacapital.net/careers.html) to
learn more, and, if interested, apply to careers@amacapital.net.

~~~
codemac
> Hardware like this has been on the horizon for a while, but it is just now
> becoming available to early adopters.

Huh?

It's in most (if not all) "enterprise" storage stacks.. are you speaking about
a specific type of nvram?

~~~
amluto
It's now (sort of) available directly. We can stick an NVDIMM in our server
and use it as really fast nonvolatile memory, instead of buying a fancy
enterprise storage system (Fusion-io, Violin, etc.) that acts like a disk and
may contain any of a number of interesting nonvolatile memory technologies.

The price, size, and performance characteristics of non-volatile memory in
your server and the various fast disk replacements are _very_ different.

~~~
codemac
I was thinking of things like these:

[http://uk.rs-online.com/web/c/semiconductors/memory-
chips/nv...](http://uk.rs-online.com/web/c/semiconductors/memory-chips/nvram-
memory-chips/)

or these more specifically:

[http://www.amazon.com/NetApp-Server-
NVRAM4-111-00023-201-000...](http://www.amazon.com/NetApp-Server-
NVRAM4-111-00023-201-00006/dp/B00B86SEKI/)

So I guess I didn't take your "NVDIMM" usage seriously enough :) Thanks for
the explanation.

------
zheng
Impermium ([https://www.impermium.com](https://www.impermium.com)) - Redwood
City, CA

Impermium is a leader in web security, protecting against account compromise,
counterfeit registrations, and malicious activity. We generate a real-time
risk profile for user activity, enabling sites to take immediate, proactive
action against abuse.

On the engineering side, we are primarily a Python shop, although we use the
Hadoop ecosystem extensively so there is some Java and we're playing around
with Scala. We are a small company of about 15 who are easy-going and super
fun to be around.

We're hiring for a couple positions right now, including:

* Senior Data Mining Research Engineer - We need someone who can go from a conversation about stochastic gradient boosting distributed decision trees to a prototype and from a prototype to a fast, scalable, and robust production model.

* Senior Software Engineer - You are an experienced, knowledgable developer who has a breadth of experience and can jump in and ship code on the first day. Experience with big data is a plus.

* UX Design Lead - You'll be leading our creative design and our user interaction from conception into production. We're particularly looking for designers who have a vision for big data visualizations.

You can view the actual postings ([https://impermium.com/who-we-
are/jobs/index](https://impermium.com/who-we-are/jobs/index)). If any of them
seem interesting, feel free to send me an email (realglitch@gmail.com).

------
collinjackson
Apportable - San Francisco, CA. Experienced folks, new grads, and interns all
welcome.

Ever try to port a native iOS app to Android? What if Xcode compiled your
Objective-C source code to run on Android automatically, with no changes
required? Our platform makes this a reality for thousands of mobile
developers. And we’re growing fast.

In just one week since its launch, over 1 million users installed Dots on
Android. Dots was developed on iOS using the Objective-C cocos2d-iphone game
engine. Without writing single line of Java, Betaworks used Apportable to
compile it for Android, where it become the #5 most popular app. We deal
primarily with developers like these -- top iOS game developers -- by giving
them technology they want.

We're growing quickly (team of 40, mostly engineers) and are looking to hire
another software engineer to join our platform team. We're based in San
Francisco and are backed by YC, Google Ventures, and other prominent
investors. Experience with Objective-C, OpenGL ES, and other compiled
languages will be helpful.

If this sounds interesting and you're ready to change the way that mobile apps
are developed, email us at jobs+hn@apportable.com. Learn more at
[http://www.apportable.com/](http://www.apportable.com/)

------
alimj
Pretio Interactive (Victoria, BC, Canada) (near Seattle, Vancouver)

Front End Web Developer - Full Time

About Us: We think there’s a better way for advertisers to reach consumers
than stuffing more ads online. We also think publishers should be rewarding
users for being active on their favorite games, apps, and websites. Pretio was
started to solve this.

We do two basic things:

1\. We run online loyalty programs with real-world rewards that we secure from
our advertisers. We then make these loyalty programs available to content
publishers so that they can reward their users, free of charge.

2\. We offer those rewards to other online loyalty and engagement programs for
their customers, too.

About the Job: We’re looking for a talented front-end developer with design
chops, who’s comfortable with owning and iterating on the design of our
product’s UI. You’ll be primarily responsible for the design and direction of
our new user-facing features, with your work being seen by millions of people.
We’re nice people, in a growing company, with a highly collaborative
environment where your ideas will be heard. Help us build the future of
advertising with a product that people will love!

Join us in Victoria, consistently rated one of the most beautiful cities in
the world, and best places to live in Canada.

See the full description at
[http://pretiointeractive.com/jobs](http://pretiointeractive.com/jobs)

Feel free to reply directly to me if you have any questions : alim (dot) jiwa
(at) pretiointeractive [dot] com

------
drewsdesign
KlixPlus is a profitable and growing company that is hiring a developer /
sysadmin with experience in high-traffic websites. (the websites you will work
on currently serve ~500k visitors a day)

Some things we use every day and love: Linux, Git, GitHub, Vim, nginx,
Varnish, Memcached, Rails, Python, PostgreSQL, Redis, Javascript, also a plus
if you have experience with TDD/BDD.

You should be fluent with linux server administration, Rails development and
be comfortable working with adult material. We allow full time telecommuting.
We pay for coworking/office space if you want it. We have offices in Las Vegas
and Queensland, Australia if you want to work on-site. We allow our developers
to contribute to open source. We get to pick our tools and technologies on new
projects. We take you to RailsConf if you want to go. We pay competitively.
Our company owners are technical and understand how development works
(refreshing!). This role will work closely with our product manager in the EDT
(UTC+10) time zone.

We would prefer that you start work around 12-1pm PST and it works out even
better if you are already live in Australia.

To apply: Drop us a line and show us one of your projects, a
GitHub/StackOverflow profile, or anything else you're proud of to:
jobs@klixplus.com

------
chromalley
DevOps Engineer at Grindr in Los Angeles, CA

Grindr is among the top highest grossing apps in the iOS app store and boasts
some of the most engaged users across all social networking apps. We are
looking for DevOps Engineer who can help build out the future of the Grindr
system and while maintaining the existing infrastructure.

Responsibilities include:

    
    
        Develop the next batch of systems and infrastructure to support the growing and highly engaged Grindr user base.
        Help improve ops automation and monitoring throughout the system
    

Required Knowledge, Skills, and Abilities

    
    
        Strong general programming skills, especially Java and Ruby
        Strong scripting skills
        Experience building and maintaining high volume, large scale networks
        Strong hands-on experience with JVM, Rails, MySQL, and NoSQL technologies
        Experience using AWS technologies such as EC2,RDS, Cloudwatch, and Elastic Beanstalk 
        Passionate about technology and enjoys challenges
        Able to contribute and work independently on a small team
        High tolerance for ambiguity and an ability to clarify such situations
    

Bonus

    
    
        Knowledge of Erlang, XMPP, eJabberd
        Experience with mobile platforms and technologies

------
mattdeboard
Indianapolis, IN - Courseload - Relocation assistance provided

Courseload, Inc. ([http://courseload.com](http://courseload.com)) is looking
for two top-notch, self-driven & disciplined developers to help us deliver
first-rate online course experience for our users. We have built an excellent
team of front- and back-end developers, and want one more of each to join our
team.

The front-end position must have experience with MVC frameworks, especially
Backbone + Marionette. I am not BSing when I say we've got one of the most
insanely talented devs I've ever known leading the charge on our front end
right now, and we're looking for someone who can hit the ground running with
the technology and our pace.
([http://www.courseload.com/jobs#frontendarchitect](http://www.courseload.com/jobs#frontendarchitect))

We're also looking for a release engineer which is probably best described by
the job listing:
[http://www.courseload.com/jobs#releaseengineer](http://www.courseload.com/jobs#releaseengineer)

Either contact me at the email address in my profile or apply through the jobs
page linked previously.

------
bizerda
Stealth - Munich, Germany - Full-time, permanent Candidates can come from
anywhere around the globe and do not need to speak German.

We are an ambitious, Munich-based, start-up looking to build the next
generation search engine. We’re looking for equally ambitious talent to join
our team as we research, develop, and apply state-of-the-art search and data
technology.

Our office culture is centered around curiosity, playing with new ideas, and
pushing boundaries. It is a place to experiment—so we’re most interested in
candidates who are passionate about learning.

Candidates must also be comfortable working in a fast-paced environment with
challenging and, at times, demanding team. We are a team who are driven to
push technology to the next level.

The technologies we’re working with include, but aren’t limited to: . Map-
Reduce . Social signals . Distributed systems . Machine-learning/Boosted
decision trees . Text mining . NLP . Feature Extraction . Distributed Learning
. Big data . Indexing, Fast-Tiers . Web-Crawling, Deep-Web

Candidates must have a background in mathematics, computer science, electrical
engineering, information technology, or something similar. He/she must have
good coding fundamentals and the ability to learn new languages quickly. An
interest in attacking challenges around state-of-the-art technology is a must.

Preferable: knowledge of Python/C/C++ . Preferable: knowledge of either
Machine Learning, NLP, Distributed Systems, Crawling, Indexing, or Data
Science.

First step in the recruitment process is an online coding challenge. Submit
your CV/resume to jobs@cliqz.com and we will send you the challenge.

------
gap1234
Carnegie Speech - Pittsburgh, PA

Carnegie Speech is looking for a software engineer with PHP/Javascript
experience to work in adapting the Moodle learning framework to our needs.
Thus any Moodle experience is a plus. You can see the job description at

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/15zQgtrgP8ksBmL2lgKgOdZT0...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/15zQgtrgP8ksBmL2lgKgOdZT0-gcnygUsYlUcnuDD_QY/edit?usp=sharing)

------
dbuxton
Arachnys - London, UK - LOCAL

Arachnys is a business intelligence search engine for companies operating in
emerging markets. We sell a search aggregation and workflow product to some of
the biggest companies in the world to help them keep their businesses out of
trouble. The Evening Standard (bless them) called us one of "London's hottest
techs" so come and find out for yourself.

We're a small team of 10 (5 technical) near Old St roundabout and are looking
for a junior dev to join our growing team.

1-2 years' experience working solo, in an agency or for a startup would be
ideal. Familiarity with Python is a big plus (extra points for Django) but
we'll look at anyone with demonstrable thirst to learn and experience with
comparable technologies in different languages.

See [https://www.arachnys.com/jobs](https://www.arachnys.com/jobs) for
application instructions and a full spec. We love candidates who highlight
their GitHub contributions - a repo is worth a thousand words.

If you're not sure you match the profile exactly but enjoy working with new
technology, big data sets and real problems drop me a line at david [at]
arachnys [dot] com.

------
mato
Boltian ([http://boltian.com/](http://boltian.com/)), Bratislava, Slovakia -
JavaScript, HTML5 and Frontend Guru. REMOTE possible for exceptional
candidates (timezone is CET).

This is a rare opportunity in Central/Eastern Europe for a frontend UI
designer and developer to join an exciting new project in the early stages of
development. We are building a product that will empower small businesses to
secure their networks, without needing to hire expensive outside expertise or
digest thick manuals.

We are looking for developers with experience in JavaScript, HTML5, UI
development and design to help us build our product's UI from the ground up as
a modern client-side “single page application” using YUI* and HTML5.

You will be joining a small team where everyone wears multiple hats and
actively participates in all parts of the product's development - we are not
looking for people who are “just coders”.

Experience and/or an active interest in any of the following is a plus:

* UI and interaction design

* HTML5 single-page application development

* HTML5 canvas, SVG

* Network visualisation

* JavaScript visualisation libraries (eg. d3.js)

* Modern JavaScript frameworks (eg. YUI, Backbone.js, Angular.js)

* Netscape Navigator 1.1

[*] Feel free to convince us to use your framework of choice instead.

Please email me directly (address in profile) or jobs@boltian.com if
interested and put [HN] in subject line. Apologies for the slightly vague job
description, we are still in stealth mode on this project.

------
JeuneeSimon
Lookout is hiring! Making the mobile world safer is an incredible technical
challenge. There is no better reason to come to work in the morning than to
solve thorny problems.
[https://www.lookout.com/about/careers](https://www.lookout.com/about/careers)

A few of the positions that are especially important to us right now are:

* Senior Android Engineer - We get the complexity of Android OS and are looking for candidates excited about touching multiple layers of the stack and working with our Infrastructure and Ops teammates to make this corner of mobile safer for everyone in the world. [http://grnh.se/4ebqyp](http://grnh.se/4ebqyp)

* Server Engineers -We're looking for experienced devs who can build services, design APIs, and grok complex systems to support hundreds of millions of users and petabytes of data across multiple services. [http://grnh.se/kwhj7s](http://grnh.se/kwhj7s)

* Senior MySQL DBA - We're looking for a Sr. MySQL Database Administrator to help us manage and scale our data tier, as well at helping ensure its integrity and availability. Lookout deals with large volume and throughput of data, ranging from the petabytes of backed up user data, to our Mobile Threat Network, which helps us identify and block malware, plus all the other stuff that goes into supporting a large website. [http://grnh.se/23gy4x](http://grnh.se/23gy4x)

The full set of job listings you can apply to is at
[https://www.lookout.com/about/careers](https://www.lookout.com/about/careers)
You can also email me directly at jeunee.simon@lookout.com

------
nevinera
Emcien - Atlanta, GA

We are looking for a developer with significant experience developing
interfaces using modern js/coffee frontend frameworks.

Emcien develops interfaces into intricate data analysis information, performed
on graph structures and visualized in several applications. These are built on
D3, backbone, rails, and mysql, with a dollop of other technologies where
needed (The core science is performed in an extensive C library built, tested,
and used via ruby FFI.

The environment is pleasantly community-focused, combining the nicer features
of an established company (like job security and solid benefits) with much of
the feel of a smaller start-up (tech-focused atmosphere, significant developer
control over process and direction, and opportunities to pay down technical
debt before it becomes crippling).

[http://emcien.com/jobs/frontend-engineer/](http://emcien.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer/)

It can be hard to tell if a company would be a good fit from a job posting, so
feel free to make conversational contact first - you can reach me at
emueller@emcien.com (I'm an engineering lead) if devjobs@emcien.com seems too
impersonal.

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; - Videology - FULL TIME, INTERN (H1B maybe if
already in US)

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway) to work in
either of our offices in the locations above. I was working for a start-up
called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail address below),
which got acquired by Videology. The Baltimore office is a .NET shop, but the
Reston office is Java on *nix (Mac for dev, Linux in production, and no plans
to use Microsoft anything for development). Our stack is Java on Spring with
MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS. We have some big projects in the works
involving big data and volume as we scale globally and across mediums (video,
mobile, etc.). Currently, our Reston platform alone handles 4 billion requests
a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired an
intern through these threads. These things do work!

------
will_critchlow
Distilled, London - Creative Front End Developer -
[http://www.distilled.net/jobs/creative-front-end-
developer/](http://www.distilled.net/jobs/creative-front-end-developer/)

We're looking for a front-end developer to build all sorts of creative
content. You'll be someone with experience but not yet at a senior level, keen
to pit your wits against a variety of new challenges in this ambitious online
marketing agency. You'll work both on client and internal projects.

\- Lively, fun office in central London - 30 people Mario Kart room, table
football, beer o clock, an annual happiness budget for each employee.

\- Relaxed working environment with an energetic and passionate bunch of
people.

\- A growing company that never wants to stop learning.

\- The chance to take ownership of problems and solve them in creative ways.

Requirements:

\- Fluency in JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3

\- Strong understanding of user-interface design principles

\- Comfortable with the Adobe Creative Suite – particularly Photoshop and
Illustrator

\- Experience with responsive/mobile web design, jQuery, cross-browser testing
and JSON

£27,000 to £32,000 - while we are willing to consider any reasonable salary
request, we reckon it’ll be around this amount.

------
derricki
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucidchart

Lucidchart is building world class graphical applications in the browser and
on mobile devices. Lucid is startup founded by Karl Sun, a former Google exec,
and Ben Dilts, our CTO. We're profitable and rapidly growing in every
dimension of the business and need people to join our team. For fun we raft
river rapids on company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza.
Talent and ability to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart runs with
various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, MongoDB, AWS,
and MySQL. At Lucidchart your responsibilities would include enhancing
existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Building large products / applications * Scala or
Java * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases (MongoDB
especially desirable) * Opscode Chef or Puppet * Cloud computing (AWS)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart is powered by
one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about 250k lines of
JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from an
installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Building large products / applications * Javascript
* Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation * jQuery *
node.js * Native app development on Android and/or iOS

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
zdam
Australia

We are a Health company
[http://www.oceaninformatics.com/](http://www.oceaninformatics.com/) whose
leaders created the openEHR standard, which is slowly taking over the world as
the best way to do Health computing.

We have built the oceanEHR platform based on the openEHR standard, and provide
this platform to others to build systems, we also build our own products and
systems on this platform.

\----------------

We are looking for full-stack engineers, although positions would lean to
front (Html + CSS + AngularJS + Javascript + c# + asp.net MVC + DB tech) and
rear (c#, core platform code, web services, integration tasks, xslt, messaging
protocols, NHibernate, DB tech) \- You'll probably end up learning it all over
some period. We just want strong engineers who can learn anything.

\----------------

We are a distributed team, with folks in Darwin, Brisbane, Sydney, Melbourne,
Adelaide, UK That being said, for these development positions we are aiming
for folks in Adelaide (will work from an office) or Brisbane (work from home
with occasional face 2 face).

\- working remotely is hard, please consider if you have the maturity to work
unsupervised, and the ability to work in physical solitude without going
crazy.

\----------------

What your working week will look like:

\- lots of new software development \- some support of existing products and
systems, bug fixing, enhancements \- few meetings

So, if you are voracious learner, an initiative taking developer, likes hard
stuff, cares about what they build, then we would love to hear from you.

Cheers,

Adam Webber

~~~
lukeholder
Very interested in this. I am located in Perth, would you consider remote from
here?

~~~
jacques_chester
I imagine that if they have Darwinites, they can have Perthans.

------
hurdleress
Counsyl - South San Francisco, CA

Counsyl is a medical genomics startup in South San Francisco, California. Our
goal is to make the human genome practically useful for life-altering
decisions.

We invented the Counsyl Test, a breakthrough diagnostic intended for parents
planning to start a family. It was featured in the New York Times, named one
of Scientific American’s Top 10 World Changing Ideas, and won the Wall Street
Journal Innovation Award for Medicine. Our test is now being used for 12% of
all carrier screens in the United States.

The cost of sequencing human genomes is plunging - over 5x faster than the
cost of computing; the potential impact on preventive healthcare and the
medical landscape is boundless. The science is there but the scale isn’t.
That’s where Counsyl comes in. We are building the technology platform to make
genomics useful and accessible to everyone.

The vast majority of our operations are powered by our own custom-built
infrastructure on a Python/Django/Postgres stack, from ordering to lab
processing to billing. We’re building new tools, new workflows, and new
infrastructure to solve the challenging problems of a technology startup
involved with not just bits, but also interconnected physical components like
lab robotics and patient samples.

We're hiring:

Software Engineers ([https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/software-engineer/)) Web Developers
([https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/software-engineer-web-
dev/](https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/software-engineer-web-dev/))

And many more positions at [http://jobs.counsyl.com](http://jobs.counsyl.com)

~~~
thetylerhayes
Sounds awesome.

------
happy_buckazoid
SMSgrupp, Stockholm, Sweden, Remote/Relocate Lead iPhone developer and Lead
Android developer

SMSgrupp is a free tool for group communication that works on all mobile
phones, regardless of model or age. It is used by hundreds of thousands of
ordinary people sending millions and millions of messages. Increasingly, those
message are being sent from smartphones, and your job will be to make sure
that our messaging app competes with the very best. We are now rebuilding from
the very start and want you in from the beginning. You will be the one who
leads this effort in close collaboration with our backend engineers,
operations team, and designers.

The main quality we’d like to see in a candidate is simply the ability to ship
solid code. And enjoy doing it. If you have iPhone apps in the app store, and
a proven track record of delivering quality code on tight deadlines, that
counts for more than any number of impressive degrees.

Since it's a lead developer we are looking for we will expect you to want to
be working full time together with us in our office Stockholm.

We look for: Solid knowledge of tools and language (Objective-C, iPhone/iPad
SDK, Cocoa etc or Java, Android SDK etc respectively) Strong understanding of
software engineering principles and object-oriented concepts. Pride in writing
simple and beautiful code. Product sensibility and understanding of
interaction design. Solid understanding of database concepts and experience
with SQLite. Understanding of computer security (authentication, basic
cryptography, networking principles). Not scared of saying “I have no idea how
to do this, but I’ll learn”. English speaking and writing skills (Swedish is a
plus but not needed). A sense of humor and a light heart.

About us When the 2010 edition of the Stockholm "24 Hour Business Camp"
started SMSgrupp was still just an idea. A simple but innovative idea: Why not
use SMS, a channel that almost everyone has access to for many-to-many
communication and thereby cover the need for people to communicate in a group?
Now we are expanding our operations across three continents and growing
quickly. Given that we five devs in the team you will be a critical part to
our operation :).

Our new offices are situated near the water in central Stockholm, at Götgatan
just beside Slussen.

If this piques your interest, drop us a mail and say hi at jobs at smsgrupp
dot se. We would love to hear from you!

------
drags
* SF - Rails/JS Product Focus - HALF-TIME with benefits

* SF - Rails/JS Product Focus - FULL-TIME

* SF - Product/Infrastructure Reliability/Performance Focus - HALF-TIME with benefits

I mentioned a couple months ago that we have a couple engineers who work half-
time-ish (and do their own things the rest of the time) and it got some
positive feedback:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235860](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235860)

We're looking to hire a couple more engineers who are interested in being part
of a team but would prefer to work 24-40 hours per week instead of the usual
50+. We're also looking to hire someone full-time (40ish hours per week). If
this sounds interesting let me know (ragalie@verbasoftware.com)

=========

About us:

The college textbook market is currently being disrupted. Verba helps colleges
and universities transform themselves so that they a) embrace the power of
transparency and the internet, b) become agents of change in the textbook
industry instead of agents of reaction and c) continue to make approximately
the same profit margin from course material sales.

About 300 colleges and universities use our applications to acquire low-cost
inventory and price textbooks competitively. Then millions of students visit
our white-labeled sites to transparently compare the bookstore's offers
against online competitors, and around 80% of students choose to buy from
their local bookstore.

We're looking for people familiar with some of Ruby, Rails, Clojure, MySQL and
JS who can help us grow faster. We have a great team, embrace new technologies
(we just switched to Puma, we're moving to the JVM so we can use Netflix's
Hystrix project to reduce API-related downtime), but also care a lot about
producing and maintaining a stable, solid product for our customers.

The ideal person has strong Rails knowledge, solid testing practices, a good
head for architecture and knows enough JS to help out on front-end. Additional
pluses are a stats background, experience with Hadoop and knowledge of
scheduling algorithms.

You can check out our website
([http://www.verbasoftware.com](http://www.verbasoftware.com)) to read about
our current products and hear people say nice things about us. :)

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

Highlighted positions:

Java Engineer - Core Java developer to help build out our SaaS platform.
Experience with play! framework, event processing, distributed systems a plus.

Systems Engineer - Engineer to build scalable infrastructure based on puppet.
Linux and scripting experience required. Configuration management experience a
plus.

UI Engineer - Front-end developer with knowledge of CSS, HTML5, Javascript for
our SaaS platform. Knowledge of MVC frameworks and CSS organization desired.

Check us out at [http://www.pascalmetrics.com](http://www.pascalmetrics.com)

Full job listing:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/pascalmetrics/list](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/pascalmetrics/list)

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
jetcom
Iterable ([http://iterable.com](http://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA.

We're a bunch of ex-Google and Twitter engineers who are hellbent on creating
the next generation email optimization platform. This means writing code that
improves the lives of our customers (series seed and series A companies) and
their millions of email subscribers.

We're using a powerful, modern, lean tech stack (Scala, Play! Framework,
AngularJS, ElasticSearch, Postgres, CoffeeScript, LESS) that allows us to ship
code to production many times a day. Not familiar with some of these? No
problem- we'll give you more than enough time to ramp up and learn.

Working on a small, nimble team like ours means that there's no bureaucracy
and no red tape- we like to move fast and get shit done.

You'll get to work with us at our office at Kleiner Perkins' startup
incubation space in SoMa.

Interested? You can take a look at our jobs page
[http://iterable.com/jobs](http://iterable.com/jobs) or personally drop me a
note at andrew@ [mycompanydomain]. Thanks!

------
eqdw
Blurb Inc - San Francisco, CA, various positions [H1B] [TN]

The following positions are open as of an email that HR sent out on
2013.08.30: (US) PR Manager (US) Senior Payroll Accountant (US) Senior
Financial Analyst (US) Software Engineer: Creation Tools, Desktop Application
Developer (US) Sr. Platform Services Engineer (US) Senior Software Engineer:
Web Team (US) Operations Associate (US) Technical Support Representative

I can't really speak to all the other positions, but I've been on the Web team
for 5 week now and I'm really happy here.

30 second intro: [http://blurb.com](http://blurb.com) is on-demand publishing
of print media. Say you want a book. They have a variety of tools that you can
use to lay out, print, and sell your book. They're a medium sized, stable
company with a cool product that people like to use.

As for my experiences: I'm on the web team. We've developed a lot of the front
end stuff that users use to interact with the various book layout tools. We're
primarily a Ruby/Rail team, though we're taking on more Javascript frontend
stuff (primarily backbone, though we're looking into using some ember.js)

Blurb is a nice, stable place to work where you can come in, have a good time
working, and go home at a reasonable hour. They strongly value work/life
balance, and they don't want to burn you out. I can't speak a ton for what
it's like to work here; as I mentioned I only recently started. But they seem
to be doing a lot right.

If you're looking for a solid place to work, and don't have the fortitude to
handle the ups and downs of an early stage startup (eg. if you like getting
paid on time and with _money_ , not stock), drop me a line: therd at blurb dot
com

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: <10 heads, from MIT, Berkeley, Stanford, Google/Google Research,
Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, IBM Research, Yahoo
Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, and many more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively capture and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers excited to join an early-stage startup to
grow with & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build predictive models using sophisticated algorithms and data extracted
from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to help customers understand model
performance and meaning

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Interact with customers, analyze their data, understand their pain points,
and develop new product features and new products

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring@infer.com

------
bkwok
Coinbase - San Francisco, CA - Full-Time
([https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers))

Coinbase is a platform that facilitates the easy conduct of the digital
currency Bitcoin for consumers and merchants. This includes the buying and
selling of Bitcoin, secure storage of Bitcoin in the cloud, and a suite of
merchant tools.

Since the start of the year, user base has grown 25x to over 250,000 users and
consistently achieve weekly revenue growth rate in the double-digits.

We're looking for generalist, frontend, mobile, and security engineers to join
our team of 6. Our team is made up from people that have worked at Airbnb,
Google, Goldman Sachs to OkCupid. Check out some of our recent progress on our
blog - [https://blog.coinbase.com/](https://blog.coinbase.com/)

We're also looking for a Chief Compliance Officer, Customer Support
Specialist, and an intern.

If you're interested, head over to our careers page and email us at
jobs@coinbase.com with links to your Github, resume or any personal projects.

------
rory_k
Priory Solutions, London, UK. Senior Software Engineer / Team Lead - C#, MVC,
JS, SQL

[http://priorysolutions.com](http://priorysolutions.com) \-
jobs@priorysolutions.com

We're a small specialist software company creating innovative software for the
Legal and Financial sectors. If you like to build quality software in a
challenging environment, using great tools and working with other like-minded
individuals then come join us! We offer competitive pay, flexible working, the
best tools, and lunchtime kubb.

We build software that's mostly .net based but also touches on a variety of
other technologies - JS (for both web UI and for Firefox & Chrome browser
extensions), a little C++, some python, regex, SQL Server, SSRS, Objective-C
as well as of course ASP MVC, Azure, WCF, WPF, winforms, and more.

If this sounds like you, get in touch. Our intent is to hire someone to be
based in our London HQ so you must have the right to live & work in the UK.
Remote working might be possible if we don't find someone to be locally-based.

------
bootstraponline
Aquent ([http://aquent.com/](http://aquent.com/)) - Boston, MA.

Senior QA Engineer - Automation

Strong experience with automation tools, preferably Selenium WebDriver, Ruby,
JMeter, WebLoad and other open-source tools. Focus on coding rather than
record/playback.

How to apply:

Email your resume to nkotsifas@aquent.com

[https://github.com/q-a/aquent](https://github.com/q-a/aquent)

------
khitchdee
Allahabad, India. [http://www.khitchdee.com](http://www.khitchdee.com)
Apprentice.

We're interested in music, teaching and building gadgets and we have solid
experience in all three. We're a slow, long-term project that's trying to
establish a beachhead for distinctly Indian engineering. In Indian music there
is a tradition of Gharana. We're trying to adapt that tradition to engineering
which is why we're seeking an apprentice. Qualifications might include a
bachelors in computer science or engineering or in electrical engineering and
a masters in a similar field. An excellent academic record is a good sign as
is a keen interest in music. People who are disciplined and like to challenge
the status quo would match well with us. Your level of experience does not
matter too much one way or the other.

We pay you a pretty good salary and give you excellent equity. The position is
open to everyone (not just Indians), but it's based in a small, rather sleepy
town in north India.

Email us at rohit@khitchdee.com.

------
ttruett
Ambition - Force.com Developer - Chattanooga, TN

Our product is 'Fantasy Football for Sales Organizations' where employers can
select and weight metrics for employee-based teams to compete over across
seasons. You can check out a demo here:
[http://tryambition.com](http://tryambition.com)

Our ideal candidate is somebody with extensive Force.com knowledge who also
possesses familiarity with python/django. In addition they thrive in a less-
traditional work environment where freedom and flexibility trump structure and
hierarchy. They enjoy challenges, comraderie, and the occasional pedantic
debate.

Responsibilities:

\- Integrate Ambition with the SalesForce platform. We fully expect for this
to be a tiered process starting with REST and iFrames eventually leading to
native development. It is more important for us to learn and adapt to
SalesForce specific use cases and customer needs over time than to simply
'crank out an app'.

\- Help train an existing employee to provide platform redundancy, help hire a
new employee to grow your platform team.

\- Understand our stack, constraints, and roadmap. Speak up when you have
opinions. Become an integral part of the team.

We will consider remote work for exceptional candidates but we strongly prefer
that you can work alongside us in Chattanooga.

Feel free to send resumes and/or cover letters to:
travis[dot]truett[at]ambition[dot]io

What we generally like to hear from candidates:

\- Why working for Ambition interests you \- Why you are the right person for
the job \- Any demo/product feedback

What we generally like to see from candidates:

\- Side projects \- Blog posts \- Short, relevant resumes

------
Robingow1
Addepar is Hiring - Security Engineer - Mountain View, Ca

We are engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global finance. The
current technology in the space is broken and opaque; it empowers scandals
like Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes from the
economy, affecting endowments, institutions, and notable individuals. Our
platform provides increased transparency, allowing for better decisions and
furthering meritocracy in the multi-trillion dollar wealth management
industry. We free data from disparate silos and build tools for advanced
analysis and decision-making.

We are looking for a Security Engineer to focus on improving our engineering
from a security perspective. If you enjoy breaking stuff and have a passion
for building with a security bent, we’d love to tell you more! Smart peers,
great perks, building and breaking software to ensure transparency and
security.

Join us at [https://addepar.com/careers/](https://addepar.com/careers/) or
careers [at] addepar [dot] com.

------
kepano
Lumi - Los Angeles, CA [http://lumi.co](http://lumi.co)

Textile printing for the Maker generation.

* Lead Backend Engineer - Developing new marketplace and web-based tools on Ruby on Rails, Heroku, AWS S3, Javascript.

Lumi makes it easy to print fabric at home through innovative chemistry and
software.

At the core of Lumi is Inkodye, an amazing photographic fabric dye that we
developed and manufacture in-house. We're growing fast—in the past year we've
shipped 60K bottles of Inkodye to customers in over 100 countries and have
expanded our reach to over 600 retail stores across the world. All this with a
tiny, nimble team of 6.

What makes printing with Inkodye so easy is its integration with our mobile
app and web-based tools. We are continuously making it easier to mock-up and
share your designs through innovative UI.

We are currently developing a new web platform that will empower communities
to crowd-source the manufacturing of apparel, bypassing traditional barriers
such as minimum quantities, inventory and fulfillment. Come help us build it!

Get in touch: stephan@lumi.co

------
plankr
Tutor Matching Service
([http://www.tutormatchingservice.com](http://www.tutormatchingservice.com)) -
INTERN (REMOTE OK) - Palo Alto, CA

We're passionate about making tutoring more accessible and easier for all
parties involved by building THE central marketplace for tutoring. Check out
our recent TechCrunch article: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/01/andreessen-
backed-tutor-mat...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/01/andreessen-backed-tutor-
matching-service-is-working-with-colleges-to-upend-the-tutoring-industry-
starting-with-cost/)

\-------------------------------------------------------

We are partnering with universities like Caltech, Purdue, and NYU to disrupt
the $6B/year tutoring market. In our previous work as tutors, we realized just
how awful of a process it is to try to advertise and market tutoring services
on one's own. It is even worse for the students looking for tutors. There is
simply nowhere for them to go. Search Twitter for "math tutor" and you'll see
just how many kids go without tutors because the simply can't find or afford
them. It's a classic problem of an inefficient market.

\-------------------------------------------------------

The position is for a front-end engineer INTERN (REMOTE is OK). Our stack
includes Python/Django, Javascript/jQuery, and Bootstrap. We have no
prerequisite on experience, and only require that you are a smart, creative
hacker who can write simple, elegant code. We're building front-end products
and mobile apps for all platforms. There's lots to do!

\-------------------------------------------------------

Join us. Email rishi@tutormatchingservice.com with questions, your resume, and
any links (Github, Linkedin, etc).

------
mwelham
Device Magic [http://www.devicemagic.com](http://www.devicemagic.com)

We're looking for Rails developers around Durham, NC.

Device Magic is a profitable startup, whose Mobile Forms product helps teams
collect information with their phones and tablets. Banks, breweries,
engineers, truckers, market researchers, charities and tattoo parlours use us
everyday to make their work easier.

Our server-side infrastructure is AWS-hosted Rails apps that allow our
customers to build their forms, manage their devices, and direct and access
their submission data. Our (native) mobile apps all receive their forms and
deliver their submissions through this infrastructure, and we have a rich
external API through which many customers manage all of this.

We're looking to build up a team in Durham to work on all aspects of this,
from scaling and reliability to tackling the wonderfully long list of features
we have on our roadmap. Competitive salaries, and equity.

Reach out to me (Mike, cofounder) at mikew@devicemagic.com if you'd like to
know more.

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - [http://www.mindsnacks.com/](http://www.mindsnacks.com/)

\-------------------------------------------------------

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Voted Educational App of the Year by Apple. Funded by Sequoia Capital.

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Android Engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engineer.html)

* Game Designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designe...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designer.html)

\-------------------------------------------------------

To apply, visit
[http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers](http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers) For
more info, email us at jobs@mindsnacks.com

------
londont
ZenPayroll (YC W12) is hiring software engineers to help make delightful
payroll

About us:

\+ We're building the future of payroll. If you love solving foundational
problems that affect millions of people, we'd love to talk with you. Just
imagine that you can help your favorite cafe or flower shop pay their
employees.

\+ Our founders are second time entrepreneurs from Stanford who have had two
prior exits. We're hungry to build something truly great and we're in this for
the long haul.

\+ We're funded by the CEOs of Yelp, Dropbox, Yammer, Box, Parse, and others,
as well as Google Ventures, Salesforce and Y-Combinator. Full list at
www.zenpayroll.com/investors.

\+ Most importantly, our company values are here:
[https://zenpayroll.com/about](https://zenpayroll.com/about).

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Things we're looking for:

\+ Experience with Rails | Backbone.js | CoffeeScript | MySQL is a plus but
not a pre-requisite.

\+ Interest in using a test driven development process. We also pair part of
the time.

\+ Interest in building user-facing and core-backend features, as well as
being an active part of the design process.

\+ Desire to understand the customer perspective. All members of our team are
builders and it's important everyone understands the pain point we're solving.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Perks:

\+ You'll be a core member of our team as we grow the company. As a result,
you'll receive a competitive salary + significant equity stake.

\+ Housing stipend if you live near the office, three meals a day, company
retreats, gym/sports club stipend, dream work set-up, and more -- including
copious espressos brewed by one of our co-founders. People are the foundation
of our company and we make sure they know they're valued.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Above all, we're looking for individuals who are yearning to do the best work
of their lives. You'll be amply rewarded for the work you do.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To apply, send a note to jobs [at] zenpayroll [dot] com and include your
LinkedIn, GitHub, and/or any project pages.

This job is located in SoMa, San Francisco, CA. You must be local or willing
to relocate (we'll cover the cost).

------
eli
__Industry Dive - Washington, DC - Local preferred __

DIGITAL MARKETING OPERATIONS MANAGER

 _Industry Dive is a mobile focused B2B media startup based in Washington, DC.
We’ve been named an “Innovative Media Startup” by the American Business Media
association and listed by Mattermark, Inc. as one of the Top 10 Hottest
publishing startups. Learn more about Industry Dive
at[http://www.industrydive.com/](http://www.industrydive.com/) _

Want to help plan and execute marketing campaigns for some of the most
innovative Fortune 100 companies? Industry Dive is looking for a smart,
passionate, and detail-oriented candidate to lead our advertising operations.

The Marketing Operations Manager will be given significant and varied
responsibilities. Core to the role is managing clients advertising campaigns -
providing excellent customer service, optimizing campaigns to maximize
results, and creating detailed reports and analysis. The Marketing Operations
Manager will also work with internal teams to create and test Industry Dive
marketing campaigns, landing pages, and ad creative.

This is a newly created position at a fast growing startup. The Marketing
Operations Manager will interact with senior management and will get to build
the processes use to manage our internal operations. It’s a fantastic role for
someone looking to grow in their career.

More details here:
[http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/marketing/#marketin...](http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/marketing/#marketing-
operations-manager)

\--

We are also always looking for smart editorial interns, freelancer writers
interested in covering news for a business audience, and developer interns
interested in mobile technology and python/Django.

------
nstanley
LiveRamp | Multiple Engineering Positions Available | www.LiveRamp.com/careers
| San Francisco, CA

About us: LiveRamp’s leading data onboarding solution empowers marketers to
activate their CRM data in their choice of online advertising platform for
targeting, attribution, content optimization and more. We see digital
advertising as the world's largest optimization problem, and are excited to
contribute to building a future where ads are predominantly informative,
engaging, and even appreciated for their usefulness to consumers. Imagine
that!

We're well funded, and steadily growing. Our employees enjoy weekly
yoga,catered lunches, and unlimited PTO. But the best job perk is our awesome
team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen to be great
engineers as well.

About you:Type S(tartup) personality is a must: smart, ethical, friendly,
hard-working and proactive. You’re comfortable in multiple languages,
frameworks, and environments. We are looking for full-time engineers and
interns (summer or any time of year). If you think you’d be a good fit,
consider joining our team!

We’re looking for smart and talented engineers for the following positions:

I’ll Be Back-End Engineer Glass-Half-Full-Stack Engineer Maximum Security
DevOps Engineer Statistically Significant Data Scientist

And for new grads and interns:

Four Star Generalist Software Engineer public static final intern
softwareEngineer = fall/winter/spring/summer;

To apply: Visit
[http://www.liveramp.com/careers](http://www.liveramp.com/careers) or send
your resume to recruiting@liveramp.com. Tell us in three sentences why you'd
like to join our team and what makes you a great fit, and show us what you’ve
got. We’d love to see links to sites you have worked on or screenshots of your
work.

------
nirmel
Lawdingo.com (YC W13) Seeking first employee. Company has one founder.

To get a sense for who I am, and whether you'd want to work with me, just
watch the 90 second video I made for Lawdingo: youtube.com/watch?v=DQ-4tMF30e0

Ideally someone technical, extremely intelligent, UX/product genius, and
interested in marketplace businesses.

I raised a fairly substantial seed round just a month ago.

nikhil@lawdingo.com

------
mwilliamson
Software developer, ProjectPolicy - Cambridge UK, or REMOTE

ProjectPolicy is a startup building Stat.io, a web application that lets
people use open data to improve decision-making. Our vision is to aggregate
data from hundreds of open data portals, which can then be visualised in one
place. You can see a very early demo of the application over here:

[http://www.stat.io/demo/](http://www.stat.io/demo/)

The main technologies we're using for data processing are Python and MySQL,
with a bit of Redis and MongoDB for some simple queueing and logging
respectively. We're open to using any technologies if it helps get us closer
to our vision.

We're looking for a software developer to join us. At the moment, the
technical team consists of me (the CTO) and one intern. If you're interested
or have any questions, get in touch: mike@projectpolicy.org.

You can find out more about us on our website:
[http://www.stat.io/](http://www.stat.io/)

------
andrewljohnson
Come join a company that has hit its stride. Five years old, six people
strong, and profitable, TrailBehind develops navigation apps for the
adventurers of the world.

Our outdoor app, Gaia GPS, is the definitive Garmin-replacement for iPhone.
Our platform powers professional and recreational mapping applications,
ranging from a NOAA-sponsored app to prevent whale strikes, to the offline
mapping app for Burning Man.

You can start working for us offsite, but full-time hires are required
relocate to Berkeley, CA within a year.

We have openings for:

1) software developer - build mobile and web apps in a variety of languages -
expertise in sysadmin and talent for algorithms valued highly, and these
skills define our best engineers (85-120K, .5-2% equity, 4 weeks paid
vacation, 10-12 flex holidays, health insurance)

2) intern - our last intern build most of
[http://cloud.gaiagps.com](http://cloud.gaiagps.com), and now works with us
during the school year as a contractor (12-25/hour)

~~~
frankydp
Who should I contact, to get some more information.

~~~
andrewljohnson
jobs@gaiagps.com

------
jconnolly
TheLadders - New York, NY (H1 possible)

TheLadders is seeking experienced Front-end Developers, Software Engineers &
Devops Engineers to help us fulfill our mission of finding the right person
for the right job. We've been around 10 years, are profitable, and have a team
of 25 bright engineers working on the newest iteration of our job-matching
site. We've rewritten it from scratch, the front-end using backbone and sass,
powered by a java/scala backend. Read about what we're doing and how we're
doing it here: [http://dev.theladders.com/](http://dev.theladders.com/) ...
Unlimited Vacation, we invest in our engineers --I've personally gone to 7
conferences and training sessions so far and I've been at TheLadders a year--
no cap on conference/training budget.

If you're interested in learning, moreover learning more about TheLadders,
contact me at jconnolly@theladders.com

------
Qworg
MTD Products - near Cleveland, OH.

MTD is hiring a embedded systems engineer for our new robotics division. We're
building a groundbreaking product that will disrupt a huge entrenched
industry. We're a small intrapreneurship team within a large, 80 year old
company. I think it is the best of both worlds - small, agile team backed with
huge manufacturing capability. We'd love to have you working with us.

We're looking for someone with 3+ years of experience programming DSPs and
microprocessors from TI, Freescale, and/or Microchip. Filters and control
theory with the math to back it up. We'd also love if you had a deep and
abiding interest in robotics and autonomous vehicles.

[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=MTDPRODUCTS&cws=1&rid=877)

If you have any questions, please email me at jeff.kramer@mtdproducts.com

~~~
ams6110
Are you building a self-driving lawn mower?

~~~
Qworg
Various autonomous outdoor power equipment - I can't speak to particular
products.

------
jacobwg
Playlist - [http://www.playlist.com](http://www.playlist.com) \- REMOTE

Playlist is a cloud-based, streaming internet radio service, a la Pandora,
with plans to expand into on-demand music streaming. We currently have over
60M registered users with over 80M playlists. On a listener hour basis,
Playlist generates 3X more advertising revenue than Pandora.

We are looking for full-stack Node.js developers who are interested in joining
a small, remotely-distributed development team. Our stack consists of Node,
MongoDB, and Angular, with a MySQL legacy database.

We are looking for someone with:

* 3-5 years minimum experience in web development utilizing modern languages.

* Understanding and experience using relational and non-relational data stores, including MySQL and MongoDB.

* Knowledge of current web standards: HTML5 and responsive design.

* Experience with front-end frameworks

* Familiarity with distributed source control tools

If you are interested, feel free to get in touch with me directly at
jacob@playlist.com. I'd love to chat.

------
dylandrop
View the Space (NYC)

Rails / Javascript / iOS engineers

[http://viewthespace.com/jobs](http://viewthespace.com/jobs)

======================

As a VTS dev you'll be working on all ends of the product, whether we're
architecting the next new feature in our platform, or the background jobs need
tweaking, or there’s a div that is out of place. We're always trying new
technology to fit the appropriate situation, and at VTS you'll definitely pick
up a few skills you haven't learned elsewhere. We like devs who are open to
expanding their skillset and eager to become masters of all the tools we use.

We're looking for people who have extensive web OR mobile experience (or of
course, both). We're a Rails shop and looking to build our first iOS product
as well, but if you aren't familiar with these platforms, that doesn't mean
you shouldn't apply. So shoot us an email, and let's start collaborating!

------
JaakkoP
Los Angeles, CA – Software Engineer Intern. Paid internship, both full-time
and part-time will be considered.

We’re building a pickup storage platform Remote Garage – think of Uber for
self-storage. We’re a small team with experience ranging from storage and
logistics industry to startups and software development, and we’d love to work
with someone who wants to make people’s lives easier.

You are ideally a full stack developer, and most importantly, a fast learner.
We hope you are experienced with:

\+ Javascript, HTML, CSS \+ API Integrations \+ PHP \+ SQL Databases

If you know any of the following, we consider it as a plus:

\+ Experience with Javascript frameworks such as AngularJS \+ Familiarity with
enterprise systems built in Java

We offer competitive salary and opportunity to continue with us as a
contractor or full-time after the internship. Semi-remote work based in Austin
or San Antonio can be also considered, as I visit there a lot.

If interested, please email jaakko@myremotegarage.com for application or any
questions.

------
ryen
Ochre, Inc - New York, NY - INTERN www.theochre.com/jobs

You will work closely with our engineering team to develop the next generation
in online video. You'll have the ability to work on projects that immediately
affect our clients and partners in the media and advertising industries.

We use Python/Django for web server side tasks and a host of other
technologies to get the job done. Our custom video delivery system utilizes
the latest in HTML5 video (and Flash where appropriate) for web and mobile
devices. The successful candidate will have the ability to touch all areas of
our client and server technology solutions.

Requirements:

\- Enrolled in a CS program, or related discipline at a 4-year school

\- Knowledge of the Python programming language preferred or similar server-
side dynamic language

\- Knowledge of Django web framework or similar frameworks.

\- Basic knowledge of Unix/Linux command line and ssh.

\- Ability to learn quickly and work independently

Stipend available for qualified applicants Send your resume to
info@theochre.com

------
technojunkie
Farmers Insurance (farmers.com) Los Angeles, CA - Full-time Contract or
Freelance

Farmers Insurance make up one of the country's largest insurers of vehicles,
homes and small businesses and provide a wide range of other insurance and
financial services products.

We are seeking local candidates for help build the next iteration of its
website. We're specifically looking for full stack engineers who focus on
front end javascript development. Ideal candidates will have the following
skills (but please apply even if you only match the Javascript skills!):

* Javacript (object oriented)

* AngularJS (or similar Javscript MVC like Backbone, Ember or Knockout)

* Node.js

* Familar with implementing architecture and and frameworks based on the above

* Data modeling, business logic, UI, UX

* HTML5/CSS3, Cross browser/platform troubleshooting, Responsive Design

* Preprocessors (Sass, Compass, Coffeescript)

* API development

* Git source control or similar VCS (Active on Github)

* Jira/Confluence

* Understasnding of server side workflow

To apply, email your Github account and resume to
mel.wong@farmersinsurance.com

------
nodemaker
Ebuddy BV - Amsterdam, Netherlands (Foreign workers welcome!)

My employer Ebuddy is currently hiring in Amsterdam for two positions.

1) Senior Javascript Developer - We need a really experienced frontend (ninja?
haha kidding) person to help us build our chat platform for web.

2) Product Owner - We need an experienced tech hustler with great business
skills to help us decide the direction of our product and make money :). Some
technical knowledge will be awesome but its not required.

Check out [http://jobvite.com/m?3Y3A2gwo](http://jobvite.com/m?3Y3A2gwo) for
more info.

About us: Ebuddy is creating apps for the next generation of instant
messaging. We are a not-so-big company of about 100 employees located in the
centre of Amsterdam. We work hard and party even harder :)

How to apply: Send me an email at nodemaker@gmail.com with your resume, a
brief personal description about yourself and what exactly you are looking
for.

------
rubenfonseca
Conferize ([http://www.conferize.com](http://www.conferize.com)) - Copenhagen,
Denmark - Full time on LOCAL or REMOTE

We're looking for people to join me and our dev team at Conferize. It's
founded by some of the people behind Issuu.com. Our stack is currently a
healthy mix of MongoDB, Redis, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, rSpec, CoffeeScript,
SASS. Oh, and Copenhagen is an awesome city :)

Ruby on Rails developer \- [http://about.conferize.com/ruby-on-rails-
developer/](http://about.conferize.com/ruby-on-rails-developer/)

Front end developer \- [http://about.conferize.com/front-end-
developer/](http://about.conferize.com/front-end-developer/)

Chief designer \- [http://about.conferize.com/chief-
designer/](http://about.conferize.com/chief-designer/)

------
curveship
Concrete Data (www.concretedata.com) - Durham, NC - Local only please

We're a small company (3 partners, 2-3 employees) looking to hire an
experienced .NET developer for systems integration and ground-up development
projects. Our clients come from heavy industry -- civil engineering,
construction, shipping, manufacturing, etc. -- where information technology
stagnated a decade ago. This is our opportunity. We've built a business around
providing modern, user-centric web and mobile applications to replace their
aging and clunky desktop programs. Enterprise doesn't have to suck.

Being a small company, you'll be given a lot of autonomy and chances to learn.
At a large firm, you may spend a decade contributing your small piece to a
vast legacy sourcebase. We start 6 new projects a year. Iterate rapidly and
improve your skills.

Inquiries can be sent to me -- adam@concretedata.com.

------
wildwood
DoubleDown Interactive - Seattle, WA - Full time, permanent
([http://doubledowninteractive.com/](http://doubledowninteractive.com/))

We just want everyone to have a good time.

DoubleDown is an on-line casual casino, currently on desktop, Facebook, and
numerous mobile devices. We are looking for HTML5 mobile devs,
Flash/ActionScript front-end devs, and Java/Scala server devs.

This is a fun, laid-back work environment, and we're looking (mainly) for
experienced developers who pride themselves on shipping quality code.

Profitable company. ~175 people. Perks like it's still 1998. You can have a
positive and appreciated impact on the company pretty much as soon as you
start.

Check us out at
[http://doubledowninteractive.com/careers](http://doubledowninteractive.com/careers)
\- or feel free to send me questions (my personal email's in my profile).

Thanks!

------
brettadcock
Street of Walls - New York, NY (SoHo) - full-time

Headquartered in New York, Street of Walls is a rapidly expanding web-based
technology company that seeks to change the recruiting paradigm model. Street
of Walls is recognized as one of the largest technology based recruitment
firms within U.S. financial services. We’re a well-funded, rapidly-growing
start-up headquartered in SoHo NYC. We are building groundbreaking products
that are transforming the way recruiting is done.

We’re looking for an enthusiastic and talented senior level developer for an
active role in the backend development of a next generation recruiting
company. The ideal candidate will be working directly with the strong existing
development team and help lead the company’s overall engineering effort.

Senior Engineer: [http://stofwalls.com/1dZl0PO](http://stofwalls.com/1dZl0PO)

------
osterwood
Carnegie Robotics -- Pittsburgh, PA -- Local -- Full Time -- US persons only

We are a 3 year-old spin-out of Carnegie Mellon and have 25 employees. Most
employees are seasoned hardware and software engineers and we push hard. Some
of our work is related to landmine/IED detection robots, other work is related
to smart sensors (cameras, lasers and various combinations). We have both
research projects in a variety of robotic sensor areas as well as production
efforts underway.

One of our sensors was recently selected to be the sensor head for the
upcoming DARPA Robotics Challenge
([http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/darpa-...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/darpa-
unveils-atlas-drc-robot))

We are hiring for the following roles, each includes a brief description of
the work you would be doing:

 __Junior Mechanical Engineer __\- Mentored by our senior mechanical engineers
\- Lots of CAD work (SolidWorks) and designing everything from rugged housings
to drivetrains to test fixtures. \- Lots of 3 axis and 5 axis machined part
design. Some weldment and sheet metal parts design. \- Assist with testing of
mechanical components

 __Embedded Software (junior or senior) __\- Work on low level control loops
for hardware \- Perception & planning logic \- We have software on everything
from Atmel microcontrollers to Atom based computers to rugged i7 computers to
GPUs to FPGAs

 __FPGA Programmer __\- Accelerate our smart sensor development efforts \-
Bring new stereo and computer vision algorithms to FPGAs inside our existing
and upcoming products

 __System Electrical Engineer __\- Design control, data, & power
infrastructure inside our large payloads and platforms \- Design test rigs and
breadboards for products under development and for production acceptance
testing

Please contact my username @carnegierobotics.com

------
hemantv
Optimizely - SF / Amsterdam , CA. H1B/Workpermit Welcome!

631 Howard Street ( Very near to Montgomery St. BART Station )

We are the fastest growing startup in valley[1]. We have tons of openings at
all levels do checkout Openings. I am specifically looking for iOS Engineers
in my team.

We are looking for good VP of Eng. Let me know if you fit the bill, I can get
you introduced to our cofounder.

You can apply directly on job openings site [2] or send me your resume and
brief introduction ( optional ) I can get you referred through internal
portal.

Awesome Benefits

\- Very competitive salary with equity compensation and a 401(k) \- Free
Clipper card to cover your commute and convenient bike storage \- A shiny, new
MacBook Pro or Air, a 30" monitor, and any other gear you'd like \- Full
health, vision, and dental coverage for you and your dependents \- Free gym
membership to any Crunch Fitness in San Francisco \- A fun work environment
with frequent team outings, video games, and ping pong Paid holidays and
unlimited vacation days. We don't count sick days either. \- Catered in-office
lunch and dinner on weekdays and a fully stocked kitchen \- Easily accessible
office location with BART, Muni and Caltrain steps away

We also have friday guest program, where I can invite you to office for our
weekly company wide event, that might be good place to see our progress and
what cool things we are doing. Feel free to ping me for invite even if you are
not looking for job.

my email hemant <at> optimizely [dot] com / fameoflight [at] gmail <dot> com

-Hemant

[1] [http://www.zdnet.com/optimizely-on-pace-to-grow-faster-
than-...](http://www.zdnet.com/optimizely-on-pace-to-grow-faster-than-any-
other-saas-company-in-history-7000013814/) [2]
[https://www.optimizely.com/jobs](https://www.optimizely.com/jobs)

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd (social publishing & eBooks, top 100 website, 35 people) is hiring
talented hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st
century.

We've hired SIX full-time people and TONS of summer interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including two this summer ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS / Android

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations

* Back-end infrastructure: scalability, web crawling, big data, data warehousing, analytics

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience. We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office
environment (go-karts + a rock climbing wall!).

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire. We are always looking for international people
interested in moving to the US and can help you secure a visa.

Scribd's vision is to build the digital library of the 21st century. Just as
Wikipedia built the successor to the encyclopedia, we want to build the
successor to the library. It is a big vision and we have a long way to go, but
I'd be happy to tell you more about what we're working on now and how we plan
to get there.

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

------
chourobin
Dash ([http://dashwith.me](http://dashwith.me)) - Brooklyn, NY (fulltime,
onsite)

We're looking for engineer #2 to lead our web and API development at Dash.
We're building something that will make dining out better for everyone. Our
mobile app lets you view, split, and pay your bill at some of the best
restaurants in NYC.

Our stack is Go, Rails, PostgreSQL, and Objective-C. If you were interested in
working with Go and on a killer product, now's your chance. We just raised our
seed round and we're looking for great people to join our team.

Ready to apply? Please send an email to jobs@dashwith.me including your
resume, your favorite text editor, a link to your github, as well as why your
passionate about working for a start-up. (Bonus points if you include a story
of when Dash would of been helpful to you in the past!)

------
nolanbrown23
VINDICO Group - San Francisco, CA or Irvine, CA

I'm hiring an Android Engineer and a iOS Engineer for my team to help build
tools for developers to make mobile advertising better.

As the first ad management platform dedicated exclusively to video, VINDICO
allows advertisers to serve, track and measure all of their online video ad
activity. Since 2006, VINDICO has been the gold standard in online video
platforms, providing standardized reporting and analytics for the online video
industry. The power of online video isn't just the audiences it reaches and
how it reaches them. Its strength also derives from its ability to track an ad
campaign and precisely measure the campaign’s effectiveness.

\---------

Android Engineer

More info:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/6945970](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/6945970)

\---------

iOS Engineer

Email me at nbrown [at] vindicogroup [dot] com for more info.

------
adammcnamara
Shopify (Ottawa, Toronto, Montreal, Canada).
[http://www.shopify.com/careers](http://www.shopify.com/careers)

If you're interested in ecommerce, physical retail (point of sale), or
payments product management, talk to me directly. We have many positions I
haven't posted yet.

~~~
debacle
Adam, what's Shopify's relocation policy? I am a US citizen living in New York
right now, but have been considering emigrating for some time.

Are you willing to hire competent developers who don't have professional
experience with Ruby, but wouldn't mind learning?

------
versusdotcom
Versus - Berlin/Germany - Node.js

Top 5 reasons why you should move to Berlin, now:

1\. Lowest livings costs with highest quality of living. Stay in gorgeous,
perfectly renovated apartments in pre-WWII residential buildings with high
ceilings, right in the middle of the center and pay a fraction of costs of any
other capital (even cheaper than any Eastern European capital). No need for a
car—Berlin has one of the densest subway nets and wide streets make biking
fun. In addition, Germany has an amazing social health care system including
health, unemployment and pension (when working as an employee).

2\. A vibrant and fast growing ecosystem of smart people. A vast number of new
software talents, founders, software companies and VCs are moving to Berlin,
every day (Twitter, Google, Soundcloud, Early Bird and many more).

3\. People here are open-minded, outgoing, mix well and international—no need
to learn German, everyone speaks English! Making new friends is a matter of
days. Visit tons of networking and startup events, every week.

4\. Easy work permissions—Europeans do not need any and can work from day one
and the rest applies for the hassle-free Blue Card.

5\. Berlin's night life is unmatched, huge and changing every day (plus
ridiculously cheap). Berlin has got some of the most dazzling, naughty, and
original clubs on the face of the Earth.

Berlin is calling and getting the new tech hub of Europe. If you are
passionate about building great software, we’d love to talk with you. If you
don't live in Berlin yet, we could help to fix that.

Infos on the Node position =>
[http://urge.io/jobs#Node.js%20Growth%20Hacker%20for%20High%2...](http://urge.io/jobs#Node.js%20Growth%20Hacker%20for%20High%20Traffic%20Site)

All job offers => [http://urge.io/jobs](http://urge.io/jobs)

Mail addresse => career <at> urge <dot> io

~~~
_ak
> no need to learn German, everyone speaks English!

That's only in the startup scene, really. Most tech companies' primary
language is still German, and the English proficiency of people you need to
interact with in day-to-day things (post office, grocery shopping, etc.)
widely varies. Some people (e.g. at the unemployment agency) even outright
refuse speaking English.

~~~
junto
I agree. If you want to integrate then prepare to learn to speak German,
otherwise you'll only have expat hipster friends.

Try the VHS for language learning. It is cheap and worth every cent:
[http://www.berlin.de/vhs/](http://www.berlin.de/vhs/)

------
robbiemitchell
Knewton - New York, NY (Union Square) - full-time

Knewton's mission is to bring personalized learning to the world.

Knewton is the world's leading adaptive learning technology provider. Knewton
provides the tools and infrastructure needed to create continuously adaptive
learning applications driven by real-time proficiency estimation, activity
recommendations, analytics, and more. The world's largest and most innovative
learning companies use Knewton technology to improve student achievement in
K–12 (e.g.,Houghton Mifflin), higher education (e.g.,Pearson), global English
Language Teaching (e.g.,Macmillan), and other markets.

Knewton has been recognized globally as a "Technology Pioneer" (World Economic
Forum in Davos), one of the world's "50 Most Innovative Companies" (Fast
Company), and one of "The World's 100 Most Intriguing Entrepreneurs" (Goldman
Sachs).

[http://www.knewton.com/careers/](http://www.knewton.com/careers/)

Some specific openings:

* Business Development - [http://bit.ly/19XZsip](http://bit.ly/19XZsip)

* Data Scientist - [http://bit.ly/17zD54D](http://bit.ly/17zD54D)

* Senior Software Engineer - Java/NoSQL - [http://bit.ly/17zDdkD](http://bit.ly/17zDdkD)

* Senior Software Engineer - Full Stack - [http://bit.ly/18uZDi1](http://bit.ly/18uZDi1)

* Senior Security Engineer - [http://bit.ly/14lqxJY](http://bit.ly/14lqxJY)

* Senior Product Manager - [http://bit.ly/15it7yP](http://bit.ly/15it7yP)

\--> For more follow
[http://twitter.com/knewton_jobs](http://twitter.com/knewton_jobs)

~~~
denzil_correa
Rob - Is there a way I can get in touch with you via mail with regards to one
of these positions?

~~~
robbiemitchell
Email our head of recruiting, dave@knewton

------
neomindcheryl
Neomind Labs, Ruby on Rails consultants - Philadelphia, PA contact:
cheryl@neomindlabs.com (administrator)

Senior Rails Developer,

We are a small Center City Philadelphia consulting company focused on creating
quality software using sustainable development practices. Our clients are
businesses, non-profits, and academic institutions.

Job Details / Required Skills:

* Developing and maintaining Ruby on Rails applications for multiple clients * Test Driven Development * Refactor / rebuild components of older Rails applications * Work directly with customers to understand requirements and deliver usable software * Collaborate via Git

Are you frustrated with developing software "the wrong way"? Are you tired of
being a big fish in a little pond?

Software development practices have come a long way. Stakeholders who are
afraid to let you continuously reinvent your job are wasting their time and
yours.

We are looking for talented application developers with Rails experience for
full-time employment.

The candidates' primary responsibilities will be to assist in new development,
maintenance, and deployment of various Ruby on Rails applications.

We always try to use the right tool or library for the right job, and we do
lots of experimenting with new things.

We develop under Linux and OS X, deploy to Linux and use Git for version
control.

We use most or all of the major Rails testing tools (Factory Girl, Minitest,
Rspec, Cucumber, etc.)

For deployment: Capistrano, Chef On the front-end: JQuery, Haml, and Sass
Other tools: Pivotal Tracker, GitHub, Semaphore, Code Climate, AirBrake,
Pingdom

A desire to learn more about Ruby, Rails and good software development
practices is mandatory.

Please do not respond to this if you are not in the Philadelphia area, or are
otherwise unable to work with us in person at least some of the time.

------
navneetloiwal
Shopular - Menlo Park, CA. Series A funded startup hiring early team (first
5). No Remote. H1B ok.

Shopular (shopular.com) is creating the most user friendly and novel
mechanisms for mobile to disrupt physical retail. See the intro video at
shopular.com and app reviews on Android and iOS. Shopular is the highest rated
app in the space with almost 1M downloads. So far the team is just 4 people
and we have raised a series A from a tier 1 VC.

We are looking for: * experienced iOS engineer * experienced Android engineer
* senior backend/systems/data engineer (our stack is python-django-postgresql-
nginx).

You should be very consumer oriented, have strong passion for creating
experiences that add value to users' lives, thrive in a small, tightly-knit
team and show a lot of initiative, ability to handle responsibility and be a
quick learner.

Email join@shopular.com

------
bretthellman
Hall - Workplace Communication (Cross-platform, real-time messaging)

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OPEN ROLES:

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* iOS Sr/Lead Engineer

* Android Lead Engineer

* Backend Lead Engineer (Mongo, node.js, redis, chef)

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PERKS

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Work on a product you'll be actively using every day.

* Be apart of a world-class team, love what you do and have a huge impact!

* Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 27" monitor

* Generous equity grants

* Weekly company-wide happy hours

* Medical insurance with very low co-pay and deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA options available

* Dental coverage

* Vision coverage

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location

You can find us on Castro Street in sunny downtown Mountain View, California.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Email me personally at brett at hall-inc.com

------
andreipop
HumanAPI (Funded startup) - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://humanapi.co/careers](http://humanapi.co/careers)

HumanAPI is building the unified API for all human health data, and we are
hiring another experienced engineer to add to the core team.

We started this company in late March this year, and are currently hard at
work building the infrastructure to pull in and analyze health data from a
wide variety of sources. Some of these include: wearable sensors, consumer
health devices, smartphones, and genetic testing services (like 23&Me). We
collect this data, normalize it, and have built an API to allow any
application developer to easily and securely build applications with our
service.

We are looking for a long term hire, and this position includes meaningful
equity in an exciting, fast growing startup.

The person joining must be an opinionated, independent thinker and feel
comfortable making big decisions. You have experience shipping real products
to users. You are broadly curious, have probably had some side projects, and
you have ideally hacked around with some hardware as well.

You are versatile across technologies and platforms, and can teach yourself
what you don't know quickly. You don't identify with specific technologies as
much as you identify with the problems that need to be solved.

Ideally, though not required, you have some experience with distributed
database systems (cassandra, hadoop, hbase, etc.), security (HIPAA), and
generally get excited about data, sensors, health, and how we can combine them
to make people healthy at scale.

We are based in Palo Alto, California - the right candidate can work remotely
for a time period, though we would like to get the whole team under the same
roof soon.

Come help us build the human health data infrastructure layer.

To apply, send an email directly to andrei@humanapi.co with your background,
some relevant links (github, linkedin, etc), and any questions you have :)

------
tsandall
Cyan - Telecommute, Petaluma, San Francisco, Vancouver (Canada)

JOB TITLE: Application Software Developer

SUMMARY

As an application software developer at Cyan you work in an agile development
environment and thus are enabled to make an immediate contribution to our
products and customers. Newly developed features could be released to a live
production site in a matter of days. We are looking for smart people to solve
hard problems. You will handle a wide array of tasks ranging from prototyping
new techniques and technologies, to developing test automation, and supporting
our growing customer base. You are expected to write quality code with high
availability for large-scale applications in a carrier-class networking
environment. You will have the opportunity to work with newer technologies
including Python/Django, Graph/NoSQL Databases, Google Web Toolkit (GWT) and
HTML5.

EXPERIENCE / SKILLS DESIRED

Cyan is looking to hire numerous developers with varying experience levels.
Please apply if you satisfy most of the following:

* A solid foundation in computer science, with strong competencies in data structures, algorithms, and software design

* Experience with both static language (e.g. C/C++/C#/Java) and dynamic languages (e.g. Python/Ruby/Perl/Lisp/JavaScript)

* Experience with programming in Linux Experience in large systems software development or client application development

* Experience with database systems and multi-threaded / multi-process applications

* Proficiency in web server architectures is desired

* Experience in an Agile Development Methodology is desired

Employment Visa Status: Candidates currently authorized to work in the US are
encouraged to apply.

Contact jobs[at]cyaninc.com or visit
[http://www.cyaninc.com/](http://www.cyaninc.com/)

Thank you for your interest!

------
jroll
ZeroCater - San Francisco, CA

We're scaling up our small engineering team to feed the world. Our stack
consists of Python, Django, PostgreSQL, AngularJS, and Bootstrap 3, running on
EC2. We iterate quickly and ship multiple times a day. We're cash flow
positive and still growing like crazy.

Compensation includes market rate salary, equity, health/dental/vision
insurance, daily lunches, and a really amazing team of people
([https://zerocater.com/team](https://zerocater.com/team)). There's also
plenty of team events and little perks just for fun (massage day, tubing trip
on the Russian River, etc).

Apply via jobscore ([https://zerocater.com/jobs](https://zerocater.com/jobs))
or drop me a line (jim at zerocater dot com).

------
stevederico
Lead Android Engineer, Bixby Apps - SF

Lead the Android Team at a Mobile Agency

Uncover the best work of your life and become the leader of the Android
division at Bixby Apps. Bixby Apps is a mobile development agency focused only
on Android, iOS, and Windows Phone. We build apps for big brands like BMW,
Lenovo, and The Nielsen Company. Work on the new devices and operating
systems, sometimes before they are released to the public.

Android Lovers Only

Do you love playing with the newest Android devices? Do you love pushing the
limits of the newest NDK? Join Bixby Apps and lead the Android Team in their
process and development.

Note: We are not currently looking for candidates outside the US.

Skills & Requirements

At Bixby Apps, we understand the power of Android. Carry the newest devices
and work with cutting-edge software. Fight the good fight against the iOS Team
and show them who is boss.

Each applicant should have the following experience:

\- 2+ Apps in Google Play Store \- Database Frameworks \- Drawing Custom Views
\- Custom Animations \- Thread Management \- GPS and Location \- Understanding
of Android Design Guidelines \- Unit Testing \- Get Shit Done

Join a team where making great apps and getting shit done is priority number
1. Bixby Apps was founded by developers and designed for developers. There are
no development managers, meetings, or office politics. Bixby Apps is about
letting the experts do what the experts do, code!

About Bixby Apps Bixby Apps is a mobile development firm providing iOS,
Android, and Windows Phone app development services to large brands, small
businesses and agencies worldwide. Bixby Apps has built apps for major brands
like BMW, Lenovo, & The Nielsen Company. We pride ourselves on our quality-
first approach to development and design. You can find our work at:
[http://www.bixbyapps.com](http://www.bixbyapps.com)

Please submit resume to jobs@bixbyapps.com

------
Robingow1
Addepar is Hiring - Engineers - Mountain View, Ca

Who we are: Engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global
finance. Current technology in the space is broken and opaque, it empowers
scandals like Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes
from the economy, affecting endowments, institutions, and notable individuals.
Our platform provides increased transparency, allowing for better decisions
and furthering meritocracy in the multi-trillion dollar wealth management
industry. We free data from disparate silos and build tools for advanced
analysis and decision making.

Addepar is an engineering-led company. We’ve designed our perks around
enabling great technologists to build. Hiring Ember.js developers and
generalist engineers.

Join us: Careers.addepar.com Or email R2 [at] Addepar [dot] com

------
hswolff
Chartbeat - New York, NY - Frontend or Backend or Infrastructure Engineer,
Data Scientist, UX Designer (full time)

[https://chartbeat.com/jobs/](https://chartbeat.com/jobs/)

Chartbeat is a real-time analytics service designed for real-time action used
by everyone from The Wall Street Journal to Al Jazeera. We're democratizing
data by putting it in the hands of people who need it to make decisions and
take action - right now. Just before our 4th birthday we moved into our own
sprawling office in Union Square, Manhattan. We are packing it full of
incredible talent. Thanks to years of hard work and amazing funding by some of
the top investors in the world (Draper Fisher Jurvetson, Index Ventures, and
Betaworks) we're growing, and growing quickly.

jobs[AT]chartbeat.com

------
tipbit
San Francisco or Seattle areas preferred, remote with discussion. Full-time.

Tipbit, Inc. [https://www.tipbit.com/jobs/](https://www.tipbit.com/jobs/)

We are seeking experienced engineers in:

    
    
      o  User interface development: phones and tablets primarily
      o  Distributed systems / big data / scalability
      o  Search engineering / linguistic analysis / machine learning.
    

Tipbit is a startup based in Seattle and San Francisco building the world’s
first smart inbox for people on the go.

We use Erlang, Java, Objective C, Python. ElasticSearch, Hadoop, OpenNLP.
Puppet, Jenkins, Git, Logstash, Graphite. We hope that you will bring even
more tools to bear.

We use a wide variety of open-source projects, and we contribute back to them
as we work – you would do the same.

------
jrob
Fanhattan - San Mateo, Ruby Developers

Fanhattan unveiled the Fan.TV service at D: All Things Digital in May 2013.
Fan is the simplest way for people to find, watch and share the movies and TV
shows they love. The Fan service is available today on the Web and through an
award winning iOS app, giving consumers an easy way to discover more than one
million movies and shows across 29 entertainment services, including Netflix,
Hulu, Amazon, HBO, ABC, NBC, Comedy Central, Xfinity, and more.

Founded in 2011, Fanhattan is based in Silicon Valley and backed by the
investors behind TiVo, Netflix and Sonos.

We are looking for a strong self-driven senior programmer with great Ruby and
Architecture knowledge to work on our back end development team. If you're
interested, please email me at jroberts@fanhattan.com

------
koblas
Tubular Labs - Mountain View, CA -
[http://tubularlabs.com](http://tubularlabs.com)

We're looking for somebody with a pulse to help build our infrastructure. Of
course your pulse is driving more than just a typical person, you'll need to
be built from:

    
    
      * Python - the core of what we do
      * RabbitMQ - know when to use it
      * Distributed Systems - Storm, Queued, etc.
      * Big Data - When to use MySQL vs DynamoDB vs. Hadoop
    

What we're doing is big data audience understanding for video, helping
channels and networks understand how to create meaningful and engaging content
for their viewers. We've raised our A round and our customers love what we
don, help us take it to the next level.

Interested? Contact me at: david@tubularlabs.com

------
StavrosK
Togethera - [https://www.togethera.com/jobs/](https://www.togethera.com/jobs/)
\- REMOTE

A couple of friends are looking for a developer to join them in London or
remotely, they're building a product that connects families through private
sharing and messaging.

I'm helping them out/advising them, their current stack includes a
Python/Django backend/API and an Angular.js responsive frontend. They've
already got an MVP built and have families using it, and they want someone to
help them expand it. It's early-stage, so you'll be building the actual user-
facing product and directly seeing how users like it.

Send them an email if you're interested! I definitely recommend them, they are
really nice guys too.

------
jhdavids8
Pathgather ([http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com)) - New York, NY

We're a promising ed tech startup in NYC looking to make our first engineering
hire. We're completely bootstrapped (and intend to stay that way) and
currently a team of 2.5, but already with a Fortune 200 company on board as a
paying customer.

Our stack consists of Postgres, Rails, Redis, and lots o' Angular. We're
looking for a quick learner who has experience with any of the above, however
how minimal that may be. API development experience a huge plus.

If interested, ping me at jamie@pathgather.com. Check out our Angelist page
([https://angel.co/pathgather](https://angel.co/pathgather)) for info on
salary and equity.

Thanks!

------
ciaranlee
We (Intercom) are hiring ops engineers in San Francisco and Dublin:
[https://www.intercom.io/jobs/ops](https://www.intercom.io/jobs/ops)

We've lots of interesting things to work on, including:

* Spliting our monolithic rails app in to discrete services

* Redesigning our data storage to handle the next 100x growth

* Improving fault tolerance within the application until there are no single points of failure

* Shrinking the time taken from a push to master until production deployment to less than 10 minutes

* Building tools and processes to help us detect and respond to operational issues quicker

* Increasing visibility in to app performance by working on our graphite or logstash infrastructure

* Designing and rolling out a websocket infrastructure capable of handling hundreds of thousands of concurrent connections

------
zachperret
Plaid is hiring full-stack engineers in San Francisco.

-Plaid is an API for Bank Data. We're making finance simple and accessible by helping developers to programmatically interact with banks.

-We're backed by the best in the business (Spark Capital, Google Ventures, NEA and more).

-We won the Disrupt Hackathon when we built an app on our platform. [http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/28/rambler-takes-home-the-disr...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/28/rambler-takes-home-the-disrupt-ny-2013-hackathon-grand-prize-radical-and-learn-to-drive-are-runners-up/)

More details at [http://plaid.io/jobs](http://plaid.io/jobs) \- or send an
email with your github and linkedin to jobs+engineer@plaid.io.

------
Petefine
15 Gifts - London, Brighton ([http://www.15gifts.com](http://www.15gifts.com))

15gifts is changing the way people shop online through a unique and
intelligent decision engine platform - learning from the buying decisions of
like-minded shoppers to help customers quickly find their ideal product. We're
growing rapidly and our technology already powers some of the largest
corporations in the UK including Virgin Media, Orange, T-Mobile and The Times.

We're looking for an experienced Python developer. As an early stage employee
(there are currently 5 of us), you will get the chance to shape the technology
stack, as we develop a new python-based platform.

I'm happy to chat about our plans and the role. peter.fine@15gifts.com

------
nickwisesatapps
Harwell Space Cluster, Oxfordshire, UK - Satellite Applications Catapult

3 roles open – Data Engineer/Scientist, Web UI Developer, Visual/Graphics
Designer

The Satellite Applications Catapult is looking for enthusiastic and passionate
software developers with an entrepreneurial spirit to help us push boundaries
and find new ways to utilise and exploit satellite data. Along with vast
amounts of satellite data (>7PB), we also have a 28 screen videowall to
visualise the data, a 3D projection suite, an operations centre, high
performance compute and cloud computing infrastructure, raspberry pi systems,
arduino boards, 3D printer, oculus rift, Kinect and Leap Motion as tools to
work with, and a culture of innovation where the traditional ways are
challenged and new ideas and techniques are championed.

Launched in April 2013, the Catapult is a not-for-profit organisation. Our
vision is to be a world leading technology and innovation centre helping
businesses of all sizes to realise the potential of Space. We bring satellite
service providers together with businesses to facilitate new opportunities and
innovation. As part of this we are creating a software platform that will
lower the barrier to entry for using and exploiting satellite-derived data and
services, and innovating with new techniques in data management and
visualisation.

Our culture is exciting and innovative. A great example of this is we offer
employees the opportunity to spend 10% of their working time on ideas and
projects. If their ideas develop into commercially viable projects, the
Catapult will help find funding to spin the idea into a business venture. Our
benefit package includes; 28 days holiday, a generous pension scheme, life
insurance, a cycle to work scheme and childcare vouchers.

Right now we’re building a core team of developers to pull together the base
platform, with plans to expand as more projects develop.

If you are interested in joining us check out
[https://sa.catapult.org.uk/vacancies](https://sa.catapult.org.uk/vacancies)
or email career@sa.catapult.org.uk for details.

------
bduser
\-----------------------------

ROBOTICS SOFTWARE APPLICATION DEVELOPMENT (SAN FRANCISCO / Bot & Dolly)

\-----------------------------

Bot & Dolly seeks a software developer with an interest in the physical world
to help us advance the state-of-the-art in computational design workflows for
robotics.

\------- Description \-------

This developer will:

\- Extend an existing platform for motion control with features described by
product visionaries

\- Work closely with the engineering team to design stable, long-lasting
system architecture

\- Participate in end-to-end testing from design thru production with robotic
work cells

\- Document ferociously and iterate quickly

\------- Qualifications \-------

The ideal candidate meets the following qualifications:

\- A strong foundation in computer science fundamentals

\- Demonstrated experience with C# (ideally, though our technology stack is
not Microsoft based), C++ or Java

\- Experience developing software outside of an academic environment

\- Experience with client/server applications, multi-threading, UI development

\- Experience with fabrication technologies, geometric modeling, or robotics
and their respective tools of the trade

\------- About Bot & Dolly \-------

We're a diverse team working in San Francisco amongst robots, shop tools, and
film equipment, drawing upon a multitude of disciplines to build tools for
motion. We're looking for people with a big appetite for technical problems, a
deep toolset, and an active imagination.

This position may be structured as a short-term contract or a full-time staff
position, depending on the interests and qualifications of the candidate.

For more information, please send a brief introduction, resume, and links to
any relevant work to jobs@botndolly.com

www.botndolly.com

\--

------
jeffatclypd
Ruby/Rails Engineer @ clypd - Boston, MA. USA

Who we are, what we do We are bringing digital advertising to the TV
experience. People are consuming TV in all sorts of cool new ways: Roku, TiVo,
tablets, mobile. We are bringing digital advertising into this new world. Ads
that people actually want to see. Ads that make a difference.

The Opportunity

We are looking for amazing engineers that want to make a profound difference
at an early stage company. Engineers that want to learn the latest stuff and
apply it to some really interesting problems. Ad Tech is as bleeding edge as
it gets. You need to get a lot of processing done in a short period of time.
The quicker and smarter your technology is, the more money you make. Systems
need to be wicked scalable to handle billions of requests per month. These are
really fun problems to solve.

What stuff we think you will do

You will be learning all aspects of the system and contributing to them. You
will work with the rest of the engineering and product teams using Agile
methodologies. You will use Continuous Integration and Test techniques to
build rock solid code. You are going to love working here.

Stuff we hope that you have done Achieved at least a Bachelor in Computer
Science / EE / Computer Engineering, developed scalable systems using
Ruby/Rails, Javascript and used NoSQL databases. We hope that you have worked
at small companies or startups and are as passionate about making awesome
products as we are.

No recruiters, please. Boston region applicants, please.

Give us a shout! We want to talk to you! Sorry, no recruiters please. Please
send resume to jobs [at] clypd.com

Clypd is an Equal Opportunity Employer (EOE). Qualified applicants are
considered for employment without regard to age, race, color, religion, sex,
national origin, sexual orientation, disability, or veteran status.

Listing here:

[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/6991558?trk=job_nov](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/6991558?trk=job_nov)

------
TORIG-TG
Lead Developer - AngularJS and Rails

Remote or Local - Ft. Lauderdale, FL

Torig is shaking up an old industry with a mobile-first scheduling and routing
web app for a specific trade.

We are an early-stage company and working with us will be an opportunity for
professional and personal growth. We have built a team, are financed, and are
ready to hire an experienced technical lead.

Your expertise and great technical skills will turn specifications and ideas
into action on Web and Mobile Platforms. You will need to own and guide the
development process to a successful launch. We keep tight feedback loops to
ensure efficient development.

We are a results driven team using Agile/SCRUM methodologies to build
successful products. We offer the freedom to work remotely and make your own
hours. If you are part time, you are welcome to have another job
simultaneously, but you will end up leaving that job for us!

Your competitive salary will be augmented with available stock options.

We like people who really like:

• Ruby on Rails

• JavaScript, Angular.js or similar frameworks, and Node.js

• HTML 5 and CSS 3

• Writing and interfacing with APIs

• Clear and effective communication

• Working hard to build great things

If you are not a life long learner and do not like being creative, this is not
the job for you! We value our company culture as much as your skills.

About Torig

Torig is highly experienced in its target market and its team has a proven
track record of success.

Our product has been thoroughly researched and planned. We follow the Lean
Startup methodology. We are a bit obsessed with user experience and want to
build the best products possible. Our team is dedicated, accomplished, and
fun.

Our product is currently in development with an excellent team and we are
building a flourishing and lucrative business.

Please contact me at Info [at] Torig.com

~~~
Cyranix
I was going to email you, but I feel that it would be beneficial to other job
seekers if I posted here instead. This is a rather vague listing, and I don't
think there's any way I would apply without a few key questions being
answered.

• Can you be any more specific about the nature of your target market? If not,
what prevents you from discussing it?

• How can I verify that the company is "highly experienced in its target
market and ... has a proven track record of success", given the absence of a
website or any discernable press?

• When you say that you're "building a flourishing and lucrative business" and
that your "results driven team ... build[s] successful products", is this a
reflection of the company's actual status or just its hopes?

If you actually value "clear and effective communication", you might consider
a full rewrite of this job posting with honest details.

------
rizz0
Gamesys - Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

We run one of the world's largest casual game portals, active in 30+
countries. Some quick facts:

    
    
      - 15 million uniques per month
      - 10M page views per day
      - Powered by AWS, PHP, Laravel, Redis
    

We're an informal team working on a highly profitable product. We are looking
for a full-stack developer to help us grow our platform on desktop and mobile.

You will:

    
    
      - work on the next gen HTML5 gaming destination
      - push code to millions of users
      - work in an informal team
      - have a competitive salary on flexible hours
      - work in our canal-view office, minutes from Central Station
    

Interested? Get touch with our technical founder: sebastiaan@gamesysmedia.com.

------
clarkevans
Chicago, IL -- Python/PostgreSQL/Linux

Prometheus Research
([http://prometheusresearch.com](http://prometheusresearch.com)) is hiring a
software engineer proficient in Python to help automate our software delivery,
assist in data processing pipelines, and help improve our open source RexDB
([http://rexdb.org](http://rexdb.org)) platform. Interest in HTSQL
([http://htsql.org](http://htsql.org)), Ansible, Docker/LXCs is a plus.

Ideally you are in Chicago, or New Haven, CT; however, Telecommute is
available for the right person who is dedicated to improving medical research
practice and tools.

~~~
ezarowny
How exactly does one apply for this position? Your website doesn't mention
anything about Chicago.

------
grrrando
RED TETTEMER O'CONNELL + PARTNERS

[http://rtop.com/](http://rtop.com/) |
[http://createcoolshit.com/](http://createcoolshit.com/)

Brooklyn / NYC / Philadelphia / LA

RTO+P is a full-service ad shop based in Philadelphia. Last month, we won Ad
Age's "Small Agency of the Year (11-75 Employees)" award. We serve clients
like Under Armour, NBC Universal, Planet Fitness and more. From a tech
standpoint: we focus on the speed and quality of our work, and embrace
bleeding-edge techniques and philosophies wherever we can.

We're looking for: Tech Lead, Lead/senior Rails engineer, Senior front-end
developer, and more. We're approaching hiring with a "smart people first,
skills second" mindset, so get at us. Agency experience is not required.

Philly people: Welcome to your new favorite place to be. The office in Philly
is rad beyond description - built into the former penthouse apartment of John
Wanamaker, directly next to Philly's City Hall, and loaded with more quirk and
haberdash than you'll likely ever be able to fully observe. This is the
beating heart of our agency. We've got an impressively sized (and growing)
tech team and we're working on creating and building the best god-damned
websites, apps, and experiments the world's ever seen. Seeking all positions.

Brooklyn/NYC people: This summer we opened a tech-focused outpost in DUMBO,
Brooklyn. We're still building the BK team and are seeking developers, product
people, and tech-centric designers. A small amount of travel can be expected,
mainly to Philadelphia every few weeks (costs fully covered).

LA people: We just opened a killer office in Venice. We're looking to fill
this office out as a mini-agency within the agency, capable of both full
autonomy and working as part of the larger agency machine. Seeking all
positions.

Please contact me at interactivejobs@redtettemer.com - attach your resume
(required) and anything else to impress (code samples, portfolio, side project
link, etc.).

------
rvivek
Interviewstreet
([http://www.interviewstreet.com](http://www.interviewstreet.com)) - Mountain
View & Bangalore, part of YC S2011.

Interviewstreet's recruit product helps companies hire programmers using
coding challenges. A ton of top technology companies like Facebook, Amazon,
Adobe, Walmart-Labs, Evernote, Box, Quora and many more are our customers and
it has proved to be insanely effective (saving ~50-60 hours for every
developer hired)

We are a team of 25, well-funded by top-tier investors (YC, Khosla Ventures,
Jawed Karim, SV Angel) and are growing really really fast. That statement of
fast growth might sound cliched, but our revenues grew by 210% (yes!) last
month and we have a ton of enterprise deals in the pipeline to keep up that
momentum.

Meanwhile, we also launched a new product (hackerrank.com) to create a
community of programmers in different domains of Computer Science - AI, ML,
Image processing, security, etc. The aim is to build a place to get every
problem solver in the world and add an engaging layer on the top - contests,
jobs, prizes, office hours (Eg: hackerrank.com/quora) from companies who are
our customers already.

2 years from now you can imagine us to be in a position to have 20-30k
technology companies using our recruit product and 100-150k active programmers
on hackerrank making it effectively a hugely powerful platform to connect
programmers with right opportunities (jobs, contests, cash prizes to solve
real-world problems, learning a new domain, inventing a new technique to solve
a problem and many more) in the fastest way. And when this happens, it will
help ship products faster thus accelerating the pace of the world.

It's a tough mission ahead but we are all geared up. Everyone is so passionate
and hardworking that sometimes from an external view, you might find it hard
to differentiate a founder from an employee.

Both the products are built by the same team and we are hiring for all the
roles - PM, hacker, sales, marketing (hackerrank.com/careers)

E-mail me: vivek [at] interviewstreet (or) vivek [at] hackerrank if you'd like
to know more.

------
JonAtkinson
FARM Digital - full-time Lancashire/Hampshire UK or REMOTE

We're a fast-growing digital agency (Wirehive 100 "One To Watch" in 2012), we
build interesting sites for brands and apps for businesses. We're primarily a
Django outfit, though we are doing a lot more JS recently (Angular, Titanium
etc.)

We're a very technical development team, and we focus on best practices (TDD,
BDD, CI, CD), and applying them in a pretty hectic and demanding agency
business.

We'd prefer remote applicants to come from within 2 hours +/\- GMT. There is
more information here:

[http://wearefarm.com/jobs/jobs-
webdeveloper.html](http://wearefarm.com/jobs/jobs-webdeveloper.html)

------
ayers
Who we are: [http://www.intelligentreach.com](http://www.intelligentreach.com)

Intelligent Reach is a market leading on-line Digital marketing agency and
technology vendor. Through direct client relationships with leading retailers
such as Debenhams, House Of Fraser, Argos, Shop Direct, Carphone Warehouse,
Halfords and through top media agency partnerships Intelligent Reach manages
and optimises over £3bn in client revenue across Shopping Comparison,
Affiliates, Marketplaces (eBay, Amazon and Play), Paid Search and Display
channels. Intelligent Reach now has over 75 clients in the UK, US, Germany,
France and Australia and is growing at a phenomenal rate.

==================================

Currently looking to fill two developer roles, one senior and one junior:

London (Victoria), UK | Full-time | Software Developer (Full stack, with main
focus on the front end.

 _You will be joining a small(6) but highly productive development team. This
will be a high impact role building out new features and enhancements to our
platform. You will be reporting directly to the technical co founder while
working alongside other developers and QA to deliver high quality work. Some
benefits of working at Intelligent Reach are;_

- _Casual office environment_

- _Fresh fruit_

- _Unlimited Nespresso_

- _Flexi time_

- _Indoor football Fridays_

 _Advantageous to have experience with SQL Server Analysis Server and MDX
queries._

 _JavaScript | jQuery | HighCharts | TypeScript | ASP MVC 4 | C# .Net 4.5 | MS
SQL Server 2012| SSAS | SSIS | MS Testing Framework | TFS 2012_

==================================

Applying:

When applying please put in the subject: Developer HN Sep 2013

jobs@intelligentreach.com

I am one of the developers you will be working with, so please feel free to
contact me personally with any questions or to find out more about the role.
steve.ayers@intelligentreach.com

------
davidz
Voxel (Palo Alto, CA) - Local

We run mobile apps in the cloud (virtualized) so you could use them without
first downloading the binaries. Help us change how people create and
distribute mobile apps.

We are a small team, and are looking for a couple of hackers to join us.
Competitive salary + equity. [http://voxel.com/jobs](http://voxel.com/jobs)

Server Scaling Engineer

* You love building & scaling distributed systems

* You've built systems that serve millions of users

* You have managed production systems and had the joy of seeing it go down unexpectedly... at 2am in the morning

Systems Engineer

* Help us build the virtualization platform that powers Voxel

* You are good with low level programming and speak fluent C

* You enjoy solving hard problems with creative solutions

------
vuzum
Blogvio (IS, Romania) - Sorry, no remote work.

We’re an early-stage startup (in Private Beta:
[http://www.blogvio.com/](http://www.blogvio.com/)) focused on making content
distribution easy and fun! We love our work and what we’re learning and
building together.

We are currently seeking a few developers to join the team and help us reach
our goals. Our web stack is based on Symfony, a custom implementation of
SpineJS / CofeeScript and MongoDB. Ideally you’re also experienced with Stylus
/ NIB, enjoy analytics and have some front end skills (Ajax, HTML5, CSS3).

Competitive salary commensurate with skills and experience.

\--

If we’ve interested you, tell us your story at jobs [at] vuzum.com.

------
edent
Intern position at The Lab - part of Telefonica O2. Pay of £15k a year -
working in our Slough, UK offices on internal and external facing projects.

You could be coding an iPhone app for the Six Nations, building 3D printers,
analysing internal processes, talking to real customers, or simply finding
interesting things to do with out new 4G network.

To apply, enter our hacking competition at
[https://thelab.o2.com/2013/07/competition-hack-your-way-
to-w...](https://thelab.o2.com/2013/07/competition-hack-your-way-to-win-a-job-
at-the-lab/)

We'll be at Campus Party all week - so stop by and say hi if you're interested
in knowing more.

~~~
splike
The grand prize for the competition is a 12 month placement in a minimum wage
job?

~~~
edent
Minimum wage is £5.03 - on a 35 hour week, that's £9k a year. I you're over
20, that rises to £12k/year.

So, better than minimum wage.

If you have several years experience, it's probably not the job for you. If,
however, you've just left school or are taking a break from university - I
think it's a pretty fairly paid way to get your foot in the industry.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
My internship in Silicon Valley pays double that.

------
karlkatzke
Sentry Data Systems - Offices in Deerfield Beach, FL, Indianapolis, IN, or
Austin, TX + REMOTE anywhere else in the US.

Overview:
[http://www.sentryds.com/company/employment/](http://www.sentryds.com/company/employment/)
\- We process medical data for auditing and compliance. We're an essential
part of making certain medicare programs work for underserved populations who
wouldn't otherwise be able to afford the prescriptions they were given by
doctors.

Right now, we're working on our next generation products. The current
generation has been wildly successful, and we'll continue to improve them, but
we're expanding our offerings and our teams.

We offer a modified version of 20% time for developers and other people in the
Technology group to work together to incubate projects that are designed to
solve pain points that we know of. Many of these projects, if successful, will
become formal projects and some may even be released to open-source. For now,
as a company, we hack on these things as a group every Friday.

Specific positions:

 __Frontend Web Engineer __\- Influence the visual design of our next-
generation products.[http://www.sentryds.com/wp-
content/uploads/sds_frontend_webe...](http://www.sentryds.com/wp-
content/uploads/sds_frontend_webengineer.pdf)

 __QA __\- Quality Assurance is a huge part of our operations and you 'll get
to work with some very smart people. [http://www.sentryds.com/wp-
content/uploads/sds_qualityassura...](http://www.sentryds.com/wp-
content/uploads/sds_qualityassurance_analyst.pdf)

 __Project Management __\- We 've got several new projects in the works, and
we've recently added project management to help oversee them.
[http://www.sentryds.com/wp-
content/uploads/sds_project_manag...](http://www.sentryds.com/wp-
content/uploads/sds_project_manage_director.pdf) (This position may not allow
remote work.)

 __Programmer __\- Our developer focus right now is PHP, Ruby, Javascript,
Oracle SQL, and other languages as needed. There 's a bunch of different
things scattered throughout the environment and a lot of opportunities to
influence what directions we take in the future.

There are several other positions that are either administrative, business, or
healthcare functions; please click through the overview link above to see
them.

------
fblp
Sydney - Australia -
[http://feedbackloop.com.au/jobs](http://feedbackloop.com.au/jobs)

Seeking front end developer with UX flair and/or javascript mastery. Remote or
we'll help you come work in Sydney. We make software that helps business build
trust and increase sales with testimonials. We sometimes dress up as Kangaroos
to sell our software. Photos at
[http://www.facebook.com/feedbacklp](http://www.facebook.com/feedbacklp)

See testimonials from our staff and apply at
[http://feedbackloop.com.au/jobs](http://feedbackloop.com.au/jobs)

------
lra
Percolate, [http://percolate.com/](http://percolate.com/) New York, NY.

Looking for Python Engineers, Data Engineers, and DevOps.
[http://percolate.com/about/jobs/](http://percolate.com/about/jobs/)

Our mission is to figure out what's happening on the Internet in real time,
and to present it to our users. We use whatever makes sense, we automate
everything, and we allocate the time to build quality software.

We are having fun, and are building a product that people pay for. We have
lots of ideas in the pipe that are waiting for you to build them, you should
join !

\-- Laurent, Lead Eng at Percolate

------
chrisaycock
Old Mission Capital - Chicago, IL. No remote.

We are an automated trading firm looking for a QA tester to make our software
more robust.

You will need strong scripting skills (we use Python and bash) as well as
strong communication skills.

You don't need to have worked in the finance industry, but you must have
experience with automated testing tools.

To apply, go through our Stack Overflow Careers post:

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/39811/qa-tester-a-
trad...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/39811/qa-tester-a-trading-firm-
in-chicagos-river-old-mission-capital)

I got here via Stack Overflow myself, so feel free to send a link to your
profile if you have one.

------
jonathanmarcus
Goodsie ([http://goodsie.com](http://goodsie.com)) provides modern e-commerce
software for small and medium size retailers.

REMOTE: We are looking for a full-stack Python developer based anywhere in the
United States, with a preference for the East Coast or Midwest (EST or CST
time zone).

A strong expertise in Python/Django is required. Experience with Backbone.js
or administering AWS services is preferred.

Compensation, equity and health benefits are very competitive.

Our team has a strong track record in the consumer Internet sector with
experience from Vimeo, Pentagram and IAC.

Please send an email with a resume and Github code samples to jonathan at
goodsie dot com.

------
adw
Flipboard (flipboard.com) – Palo Alto, CA (local only)

We're a personal magazine for tablets and phones. That means; award-winning
design, very serious mobile and HTML5 work, and lots of lots of crunchy data -
I'm a PM/data scientist on content discovery.

Competitive salary, equity, very generous benefits, lots of users.

We're hiring for seven different roles right now, so if you do any of iOS,
Android, Web, data infrastructure, scaling machine learning, systems or
devops, we want to talk with you.

Apply here: [http://jobvite.com/m?3wju2gw6](http://jobvite.com/m?3wju2gw6) –
and mail me (andrew@flipboard.com) with any questions.

------
andrewgioia
TeachBoost (Brooklyn, NY) - [http://teachboost.com](http://teachboost.com) \-
Local preferred, remote negotiable

We're a growing education technology startup in NYC looking for a full time
developer. We need someone (preferably a few years experience but we're open
to all backgrounds) who can develop new features and small projects, handle
bug fixes, and work with and learn from our lead programmer. Right now we need
help with front end development, mysql/database tuning, and back
end/application development--if you can handle any two we'd love to meet you!

Because we're in education and love working with schools, teachers, and
principals, it's important that you have a passion for it as well or are
comfortable working with schools and institutional users (and going heads up
against large institutional competitors).

There's 5 of us right now spanning dev, sales, support, and ops: 3 in NYC, 1
in Philly, and 1 in Seattle. We're open to a remote developer but have a
preference for being NYC or Brooklyn-based. We're early stage and bootstrapped
and you'll have the opportunity to not only help make better teachers but get
meaningful equity, own projects from the beginning, work in a casual
environment with a small group of friendly people, and help build a company.

A little bit about us, you, and what you'd be doing:

* We're a web-based app with a stack built on: PHP, MySQL, javascript, mongodb, nginx; our frameworks include jQuery, CodeIgniter, and Trunk

* Ideally you have 1+ years experience working on web apps or startup experience, know how to use mercurial/version control, and have demonstrated knowledge of HTML, CSS, javascript, and modern standards-compliance

* You should learn new languages and technologies quickly, be innovative, enjoy challenges, and have a great work ethic

* Projects will include new feature development, bug fixes, cross-compatibility testing, iPad and tablet optimization, database optimization and load balancing, and larger independent projects you'd like to work on and dream up

Drop us a line at jobs@teachboost.com!

------
jdevonport
PageHub - London UK. Local only right now.

Hiring for 2 positions...

Lead Django Engineer & Frontend backbone/d3.js dev - We are looking for devs
to join us working on a totally new product displaying real time customer
insights. We have recently been funded and will be making a lot of hires over
the coming months so you will be joining early in our history!

More details on StackOverflow
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/uk/employer/jobs/49125/list...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/uk/employer/jobs/49125/listing)
or drop me a email at james@pagehub.co.uk if you're interested!

------
PieterPaul
Pie - SINGAPORE. FULL-TIME.

We're hiring smart, senior and passionate full-stack software engineers to
join our small and kick-ass team of 4 in sunny.... Singapore! We can't sponsor
relocation costs, but we offer highly competitive salaries including a
generous equity stake.

Pie is a SaaS startup building a super fast, real-time, responsive and
scalable platform with global reach. We are agile and use different
technologies, among others Node, Javascript, Redis, and Rails. We don't write
code without testing it and we use continuous integration to do so.

As an early Pie team member you'll be part of the core dev team and there will
be lots of interesting strategic choices and challenges to deal with.

Still here? Drop us a note, we'd love to hear from you! team@piethis.com

More About Pie

Pie is a knowledge management tool that people will actually use.

Our goal is to make Pie the best tool for professionals to securely share,
collect and curate knowledge. We're doing this by making Pie as visual and
intuitive as possible. We're data-driven and we believe a strong developer
culture is vital for building the most valuable product for our users.

The founding team of Pie is not new to building, scaling and exiting startups.
Thijs has previously built and sold a contextual search venture to Mozilla.
Pieter has lead the product management department for Playfish in Beijing
which was later sold to EA.

Pie has some incredibly smart investors and shareholders that believe in the
team and share their vision. Among others we have the co-founder of Match.com,
a boardmember of SingTel, a large U.S. based VC, and several other highly
experienced investors backing us. We've also got NEO.com as one of our
shareholders (which is highly unusual for them).

We've been overwhelmed with the positive feedback we got from the 350+ pilot
companies that signed-up for our early Beta. We're currently growing the team
with senior software developers to further increase the value that our growing
user base derives from Pie.

Drop us a note on team@piethis.com or see www.piethis.com for more information

~~~
zerr
As far as I know, a work permission is quite easy to get for Singapore. So
could you please explain why you can't sponsor relocation costs? If you mean
that you can't afford to buy an airplane ticket, then things aren't really
going good in your company.

------
rogerbinns
Appington (funded startup) - SF Bay area, remote ok.
[http://www.appington.com/jobs](http://www.appington.com/jobs)

We help add voice prompts to mobile apps. This leads to a better user
experience, increased retention, and has elements of science (measurement,
analysis) as well as art (emotion, copywriting) to it.

Generalists are great as we have everything: on device code (Java/Android,
ObjC/iOS), AppEngine for the servers, MongoDB, web (Bootstrap, HTML5, Jinja2,
jQuery, Flask on server), and various bits in between all working together.

------
ryan_f
20spokes - Chicago, IL Ruby on Rails Developers

We are hiring all levels of Ruby on Rails developers. We are a Chicago
development agency that works with an assortment of projects. We are always
exploring the best and right technology for jobs. It was started to focus on
providing the best value for clients. We are also focused on several of our
own products that are growing.

We are a small team with a focus on work/life balance. Developers at 20spokes
are given a lot of responsibility of their projects and gain a lot of
experience.

Check us out!

[http://www.20spokes.com/careers/](http://www.20spokes.com/careers/)

------
gshx
Shutterfly - Redwood City, CA

We're looking for Infrastructure/Platform Software Engineers to help us build
the next generation of our core media/upload/render systems (that manage and
serve tens of billions of images = x100PB binary storage + x100TB metadata) as
well as our IaaS backbone.

More details about the position here:
[http://www.shutterflyinc.com/positions.html?jvi=ow6fXfwy](http://www.shutterflyinc.com/positions.html?jvi=ow6fXfwy)
or if you have questions or would like to discuss in more detail, please feel
free to email me at gsharma[at]shutterfly[dot]com

------
speek
Boxfish ([http://boxfish.com](http://boxfish.com)) - Palo Alto, CA

We are building the index of Television.

Boxfish captures every word spoken on television, as it happens. We process
the data in real-time and we use it as a new layer of discovery for
television.

With our technology, Boxfish is transforming television from a passive
entertainment medium into a truly dynamic source of real-time information - on
any platform.

The android app has been featured in the google play store a couple times, and
our iOS app kicks ass.

\-----

We're looking for some help with our iOS and Android apps (big bonus if you
can do both). Please shoot me an email at marc@boxfish.com

\-----

------
jstreebin
EasyPost - San Francisco (REMOTE -- but willing to move to bay area)

We're quickly growing our team and looking for early hires. We recently
received top 8 at Demo Day, have a host of new investors and funding, and are
ready to get back to building.

We're down to Earth, active, and have a great time working on a product with
real revenue and that customers love.

We're looking for senior developers who want to get in early, take over an
area of the API, and make it great.

Interested? Email us at work@easypost dot com with what you'd like to
add/change about our API. If we're a fit for you, we'll let you build it!

~~~
vital
What is the technology stack? What are the open positions?

------
dberg
Huffington Post is hiring

Senior Scala Engineer - Strong background in building scalable systems and
APIs with Scala (Play2, Scalatra, etc). Be a part of the team re-architecting
some of the core Huffington Post technology components

Data Architect - Experience leading teams and building large scalable big data
systems with technologies like Hadoop, Cassandra, Hbase, etc. Help us rebuild
our next generation real time stats plaform

[https://github.com/huffingtonpost/HuffPost-Tech-
Jobs](https://github.com/huffingtonpost/HuffPost-Tech-Jobs)
developer@huffingtonpost.com

------
dhyasama
New York - Intern - ff Venture Capital

We are an early-stage venture capital fund based in midtown Manhattan and are
seeking CS interns. We have projects in Django, Rails and Node.

\+ You will have ownership of your own projects and manage them from start to
finish

\+ Interact and learn from venture capitalists and entrepreneurs

\+ Get to know the New York startup community

\+ Work directly underneath our Director of Engineering

[http://ffventure.theresumator.com/apply/gD5JAH/Venture-
Capit...](http://ffventure.theresumator.com/apply/gD5JAH/Venture-Capital-
Computer-Science-2013-Fall-Undergrad-Intern.html)

~~~
jogle
$7.25/hour, nice!!

------
chayesfss
New England-Remote Office-Identity & Access Management Sales Engineer
[http://www.secureauth.com/company/careers/#salesENG](http://www.secureauth.com/company/careers/#salesENG)

Leader in strong authentication and SSO is looking for a sales engineer.
VPN's, SAML, WS-Fed, WS-Trust, LTPA, OpenID, OAuth, Oath, sharepoint, drupal,
liferay, SaaS, AD, SQL, etc...

You'll be working with a team that targets New England based companies and
providing relevant demos, installs, testing, Pilots, etc...

ggrajek @ our company domain name.com

------
vividseats
Vivid Seats - Chicago, Contract-to-perm Vivid Seats is a fast growing
e-commerce site that serves the secondary event ticket market. We're looking
full-stack Java web developers of varying experience levels. Competence in
SQL, JavaScript, HTML and CSS are all pluses. Vivid Seats competes for the
best talent -- we offer the perks, culture, and opportunity of an
entrepreneurial start-up, supported by the scale, stability, and resources of
over 10 years of profitable growth. Please email kristin.okelly@vividseats.com
if interested.

------
allsystemsgo
Bottle Rocket Apps - Dallas, Texas

I'm not a recruiter. I'm a new iOS developer at Bottle Rocket Apps. I can't
say enough good things about this company. We make great products, unlimited
vacation, competitive pay, etc.

We are hiring junior and senior level iOS and Android developers. We likely
need more senior level developers but I encourage anyone who is interested to
apply.

When you apply, mention that you saw the post on Hacker News.

[http://www.bottlerocketapps.com/get-in-
touch/apply](http://www.bottlerocketapps.com/get-in-touch/apply)

------
sunils34
Buffer ([http://bufferapp.com](http://bufferapp.com)) - REMOTE (We're a small
distributed team of 12 people across the US, UK, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Sweden and
Australia)

I'd love for you to come join Buffer for the fun ride. We have just under 1
million users and are on a $2m annual revenue run rate. There are some super
interesting challenges ahead, as we're just about to pass 1 million users (any
day now). We are expecting even faster growth as we focus on Buffer for
business.

We're looking to expand our engineering team with the following open
positions.

* Backend/DevOps Engineer

* Front-end Engineer

Here are some key stats about our technology and scale.

    
    
        - we have over 150k monthly active users.
        - 6000+ API clients. Most popular: Feedly, IFTTT, Pocket, Instapaper
        - we release changes several times a day
        - we have an entirely data-driven process, with Einstein and Buffer-Metrics, our custom built a/b testing and metrics tracking framework.
        - Some of the tech we work with: PHP, Python, MongoDB, AWS (Elastic Beanstalk, Elasticache, SQS), Backbone.js, Grunt.js, Android, iOS.
    

More stats and stack details here:
[http://overflow.bufferapp.com/2013/08/01/scaling-buffer-
in-2...](http://overflow.bufferapp.com/2013/08/01/scaling-buffer-in-2013/)

We're a small team of driven hackers and happiness heroes (our support
people). Just like you, we're excited and passionate about engineering
challenges and have some interesting architecture and scaling problems we work
on.

If you're interested in coming on board, you will:

    
    
        - work closely myself on technical architecture and Joel on product.
        - ship to thousands of users and iterate quickly
        - work with our metrics team to make smart changes
        - be friendly and comfortable talking directly to customers on issues and features
        - be a happy, positive-minded and kind person who has a great approach in dealing with others
        - be a Buffer user 
        - be anywhere in the world, and if you'd like, you have help and support from us to move to where you want to be
        - have experience working with another startup or building side projects before (would be awesome, it’s cool if not)
    

Some aspects of Buffer culture that makes us a little different:

    
    
        - we are totally transparent. We raised $450k, we currently have 1 million users and generate $160k/mo. Ask me anything else!
        - within the company, all salaries and equity are open and we have a formula for the distribution.
        - we're all very focused on self improvement - we have daily standups where we discuss our current improvements. This could be waking up earlier, starting public speaking, blogging, exercise, learning a language, etc.
        - here's our culture deck: http://www.slideshare.net/bufferapp/buffer-culture-03
    

Salary: 88k-110k depending on location (living costs) and experience.
([http://99u.com/articles/15527/the-age-of-salary-
transparency](http://99u.com/articles/15527/the-age-of-salary-transparency))

Equity: 0.5-1%

If this sounds fun, let's chat. Send me a note about yourself, why you’re
interested in Buffer, and any relevant links (Github profile, projects and
background): [http://jobs.bufferapp.com](http://jobs.bufferapp.com)

\- Sunil (CTO) thenexthacker@bufferapp.com

~~~
nawitus
Interesting that location affects salary. If you move to a location with lower
living costs, is your salary cut?

~~~
pkj
Nothing wrong. This is standard industry practice. Check out glassdoor
salaries for companies in diverse locations.

~~~
zerr
Face-less industry BigCo's is another thing.

Startups are more personal, small teams, that once in a while all of them,
including the "boss", gather together to drink a beer or soda, and you know
that on that table, people with same responsibilities have same compensations.
It feels fair.

~~~
eps
If anything, it would seem _un_ -fair to pay a US-based programmer the same
salary as to someone working from India. Just look at it from the US guy
perspective.

~~~
zerr
From US guy PoV: Gee, this guy does the same work as I do, but he's paid 5
times less... something is wrong with our company.

There are reasons US guy won't want to live in India, right? So the salary
should compensate at least some part of those reasons (I mentioned in another
comment here).

Most people with jobs from poor countries have to support way many family
members or relatives than that US guy.

------
laeng
San Francisco, CA / Bay Area [http://leagueapps.com](http://leagueapps.com)
Our platform powering recreational sports leagues & events needs to evolve to
keep up with the demand. We're seeking an experienced software engineer well
versed in Java, Javascript, and SQL (Scala & Python relevant as well). You
will own large chunks of the system and work with a small team faced with many
interesting challenges. Send your resume and a brief note to
bob@leagueapps.com

------
kaielvin
Full time, Singapore

Company : Pirate 3D, a Kickstarter funded 3D printing company.

Howto : Pass the small challenge. We flight you to Singapore asap if we like
what you do.

\-------

Main task : Creation of a webstore in Ember.js or AngularJS.

Details :
[http://pirate3d.com/challenges/#web1](http://pirate3d.com/challenges/#web1)

\-------

Main task : Creation of a language compiler and related, in Java.

Details :
[http://pirate3d.com/challenges/#java1](http://pirate3d.com/challenges/#java1)

\-------

(keyword) H1B : We can get you a work visa within a few days (processing is
usually very fast).

~~~
vladimirralev
Your compiler challenge is probably flawed.

"a small Java program capable of compiling the code and returning the correct
output"

Did you mean to ask for an interpreter rather than compiler?

Also, the functional language level doesn't seem particularly functional.

~~~
enry_straker
Well, Java compiles to bytecode. The bytecode gets interpreted at runtime by
the JVM. In this context, the line between a compiler and an interpreter is
fuzzy.

I guess the developer who wrote the challenge just wanted to find someone who
is capable of developing and maintaining a language, written in java, to
design 3d shapes for their 3d printer.

~~~
vladimirralev
I know what the developer probably means, but I think he should be more clear
and answer a few questions before somebody commits a weekend to work on his
task.

------
medwezys
AlphaSights is hiring Ruby on Rails developers of all levels in New York and
London, UK.

AlphaSights is reinventing the way business leaders make decisions; we build
the applications that make it possible.

London: [http://www.alphasights.com/positions/ruby-developer-
london](http://www.alphasights.com/positions/ruby-developer-london)

New York: [http://www.alphasights.com/positions/ruby-developer-new-
york](http://www.alphasights.com/positions/ruby-developer-new-york)

------
parsabg
Growth Hacker - Dublin, Ireland

Hi HN, we are a Dublin-based Semantic Web startup. We are small, skilled,
focused and lean. We're developing a consumer product.

We are looking for a new team member with the following qualities:

\- A great sense of Internet marketing and messaging \- Proficiency in data-
driven growth, being comfortable with data \- Technical enough to ship
features or to communicate with the technical team about what to do

Candidates from all over the Europe are welcomed to apply.

Let's talk: parsa [at] aylien [dot] com.

------
ninjazee124
Frontend Developer / Lead Frontend Developer - WhisperInvest
([http://www.whisperinvest.com/](http://www.whisperinvest.com/)) - New York,
NY.

We are are early stage but funded startup, looking for our 5th hire!

Prefer a CS degree with prior frontend web development/JavaScript experience.

Salary based on experience, and you get equity. Come be part of a great team
and have fun building and learning with us! Send me your resume at
careers@whisperinvest.com

------
wrath
360pi (Ottawa, Canada)

For those who are interested in big data, working with the top retailers,
crawling the web and the latest technologies.

Some of the open positions:

\- Lead Development Representative \- User Experience Designer \- Webkit
Crawler Developer \- Data Import Developer \- Implementation Developer \- QA
Automation Developer

Message me if you're interested or apply through [http://www.360pi.com/about-
us/careers.aspx](http://www.360pi.com/about-us/careers.aspx)

~~~
pyre
> Message me if you're interested

Are we supposed to message wrath@360pi.com? :P

------
royka118
CloudfindHQ a start up based in Bath, SouthWest UK

[http://cloudfindhq.com/](http://cloudfindhq.com/)

Looking for Django/Python/Web developers As well as anyone with salesforce and
machine learning experience.

\---- Currently a small team, just got some major funding and looking to
expand.

Doing exciting stuff with natural language processing. To change the way
people use the cloud

\--- Description from job advert

As a key member of our growing team, you will be critical to the success of
our company, working closely with the two founders, who have developed the
beta.

Your role will involve technical architecture, software design, development
(frontend, web app and data analysis), automated testing, and deployment.

Current Stack: Python, Django, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, Linux and EC2. We
develop on Mac with vim/PyCharm, Git, and Linux VMs (and of course you can
choose your own IDE).

Product: The backend integrates with REST APIs for cloud storage, applying
advanced algorithms to determine relevant tags that make sense to our users.
Our UI uses responsive design for HTML5 browsers and we will expand to mobile
apps and HTML5-centric desktop apps.

You will be involved in choosing the best available technologies as required,
possibly including Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, WebSockets, Sass/Less, JavaScript
frameworks, and CoffeeScript.

We’re also interested in developers with experience of the Salesforce
Force.com platform, including Apex/Visualforce as well as off-platform
integration via REST/SOAP APIs. We don’t require Python experience if you fit
this profile, as long as you are keen to learn Python.

One unique aspect of this role is the option to move into advanced algorithm
development, working with specialist developers and our mathematician/CEO. Our
incremental analysis backend uses algorithms such as natural language
processing, machine learning, etc to improve our auto-tagging performance,
while also staying CPU and I/O efficient so that new files are indexed ASAP.
(However, we are also interested in pure web app developers!)

This is a chance to create a world-changing web app with cutting edge
technologies, without moving to Silicon Valley.

------
windwil
Fan | [http://fan.tv/jobs](http://fan.tv/jobs) | San Mateo, CA (Intern,
Fulltime, H1-B)

Fan is the simplest way for people to find, watch and share movies and TV
shows.

Founded in 2011, Fan is backed by the investors behind TiVo, Netflix and
Sonos.

We are looking for smart people to help us build a hardware product that
millions will use:

* Android (Java application, UI framework, video framework, Dalvik, Kernel)

* Ruby on Rails (frontend, backend, architect)

Join us in changing the way entertainment is consumed.

------
arupchak
PagerDuty - San Francisco and Toronto. We're growing, our customer base is
growing, and the number of interesting technical problems are growing. We have
an obsession with building highly available and reliable services for our
customers. I'm specifically hiring for infrastructure automation engineers,
but we're hiring at every layer of the stack. You can ping me directly if
interested or apply at pagerduty.com/jobs

------
BrianPetro
Remote and Relocation Work Available for JavaScript Developers.

Do you have JavaScript code samples that we can evaluate for referral to open
AngularJS positions? We are also accepting CVs and resumes for initial
consideration.

Upload your sample/CV/resume here
[https://www.angularjobs.com/profile/uploader](https://www.angularjobs.com/profile/uploader)

Send talent solution inquiries to richard@angularjobs.com.

------
DustinCalim
Palo Alto, CA.

You- Senior rails dev w/ mysql experience. Must have gone to University(CS
degree not necessary). Preference if you have worked at a startup before. You
enjoy small teams and working on something really exciting. (our team will
always remain small). No perks, no big paycheck. Generous options and an
ability to help shape the company as it grows.

email your resume and samples of your work/projects to:
schoolishteam@gmail.com

------
gstar
London (Old St Roundabout) - EDITD

[http://editd.com/jobs/engineering/](http://editd.com/jobs/engineering/)

Data science, devops, engineering. Hiring 5 engineers now.

I'm the technical cofounder, and I've never worked with a smarter group of
people in one place. It's a great team, doing important things for the fashion
industry, helping them reduce waste and be more efficient.

------
asanwal
New York, NY - CB Insights

Full-time, H1 ok with US masters degree

National Science Foundation-backed firm that helps investors and Fortune 500
companies sense emerging trends and companies early using predictive
analytics.

We are profitable and non-VC backed.

Looking for \- full stack developers \- tech industry analyst \- machine
learning engineers

More details here - www.cbinsights.com/jobs

Data featured in 200+ press articles this year - www.cbinsights.com/press

~~~
truth_to_power
I tried looking at your sight, and cannot find any research that you guys have
done and released under the terms of your NSF grant? I suggest you would do
yourself a favor to highlight any research you have made available per your
terms of accepting the grant. TIA

~~~
lutusp
> I tried looking at your sight ...

I think you may have meant "site".

------
willyum
eCommHub - Atlanta, GA

TL;DR, we are hiring and we'd love to talk to you. Email us: jobs@ecommhub.com

Join the first 500 Startup-backed company in the Southeast.

A little about us:

At eCommHub, you will have the unique opportunity to tackle a variety of
meaningful technical challenges as we scale our SaaS product to automate
thousands more online stores. We’re taking the pain out of ecommerce and
revolutionizing the e-commerce supply chain by enabling online retailers to
outsource their fulfillment as easily as they can create a frontend for their
online store.

We use a service-oriented architecture with many independent services and
value testing. We iterate quickly and deploy often. Our design makes it easy
for you to own and grow your part of the product. As a developer, you’ll have
ownership of your projects and have a chance to build a strong developer
foundation at a young startup company.

\---------------Lead Ruby Developer-----------------

Requirements: * Experience organizing and leading dev teams * Extensive
background in Ruby and Rails * Comfortable collaborating with marketing, sales
and management team. * Experience supporting live production infrastructure,
can put out fires under pressure when things go wrong * Exposure to
architectural patterns of a large, high-scale web application * Experience
migrating and scaling large amounts of data * Experience designing,
implementing, deploying, and maintaining complex online applications *
Database design experience in SQL and NoSQL * Proficient in API Design * Love
tinkering with new technologies and frameworks Some more details
([http://ecommhub.com/careers/](http://ecommhub.com/careers/))

\-------We're also looking for frontend and backend devs as well as those with
sales + marketing experience-------

------
radikalus
Greenlight Trading (Chicago, ???)

We're one of the many, many HFT startups in Chicago; on the developer side,
we're looking for C/C++ people with significant networking expertise or those
with hardware experience.

We're also in the market for individuals with general HPC/networking expertise
on the IT side of things.

Drop me an email if you're interested: green at glt-llc.com

~~~
zerr
Before posting again, maybe it is better to reply to people who applied for
your previous posting?

This is not a generic dumb job board, if you get emails from HN people,
please, take a time and reply to _all_ of them.

~~~
radikalus
Did I miss a reply to someone? I apologize if I did, don't hesitate to re-
email me; it's not my intent to just cherry pick a few attractive CVs.

~~~
zura
Thanks. Btw, what's that ??? after Chicago? You mean you might be open for
remote (overseas) candidates?

~~~
radikalus
Sure -- we've got other stuff going on in Asia, but we try to keep it on the
down low. (Think Tokyo, Hong Kong, Seoul, etc)

As for fully remote, we don't have any full-time employees currently working
remotely, but we do have some people that do projects off-site, so depending
on the role, it's a possibility. Generally, for developers, I think remote is
pretty hard to make work in this industry, but I'm open to being wrong. On the
quant side, it's a bit easier assuming you all work on the same stack.

------
ink701
Hey all, I'm currently working with 1stDibs to find Frontend (JavaScript) and
Backend (Java) Engineers in the NYC area. A little bit about 1stDibs...

-We are led by former Google president, David Rosenblatt. -We've raised over 200MM in VC funding -We are profitable but looking to take things even further (possibly with your help!)

Feel free to email me @: phil.chu@1stdibs.com

------
gbernitz
rewardStyle, Full-time - Dallas, TX -
([https://www.rewardstyle.com/](https://www.rewardstyle.com/)) Engineers in
rewardStyle's product development team are responsible for developing key
features for rewardStyle's state-of-the-art web and mobile applications and
services. Developers on any part of the stack are encouraged to apply (front-
end, back-end, middleware). rewardStyle's international platform presents a
number of challenges that require intimate understanding of distributed web
architectures and load balancing, synchronous and asynchronous database
clustering and replication, algorithms, data structures, JavaScript
development and libraries, DOM layout and styling, as well as network security
protocols and intrusion detection. To qualify for this position, please
present an example of your work that would demonstrate your engineering skills
to dev.jobs@rewardstyle.com

------
theatrus2
Twitter (San Francisco, Sunnyvale, Seattle) is hiring.

While well beyond the scrappy startup phase, we are looking for a broad range
of skills, from front end, mobile, operations, SRE, and backend positions.

See the job postings at [https://twitter.com/jobs](https://twitter.com/jobs)
and feel free to e-mail me at yann@[company].com

------
pashields
Adzerk - Durham, NC 12 person (and growing fast) ad platform. Real customers
(Reddit, Stack Overflow, and more), real revenue.

We have open positions in sales, devops, and developer roles. More info on the
positions here: [http://www.adzerk.com/job-
openings/](http://www.adzerk.com/job-openings/)

------
arikrak
Learneroo - cofounder (NYC, New York)

I created [http://www.Learneroo.com](http://www.Learneroo.com) for interactive
education and I'm looking for a cofounder to help continue developing it.
Looking for an experienced Rails and Javascript programmer. Email me at
ak[at]learneroo[dot]com if interested.

------
eimieimi
San Francisco/CA, New York/NY, London/UK Remote/Re-location OK, Full-time

Whitetruffle.com is a game-changing recruiting platform that matches software
engineers and UX/designers to great tech jobs. We’re looking for more
engineers to join our family to help refine and enchance our proprietary
matching algorithm, improve our UI, and lead the development of our mobile
app. We have 2500+ companies like Pebble, Asana, Path, Evernote, Optimizely,
Delve News, etc. who use Whitetruffle to source talent to build out their
teams. The popularity of the platform stems from the fact that candidate
contact info remains anonymous until both parties agree to the match, and
you're introduced directly to the in-house hiring source (founders, CTOs, HR
lead) so it's fast without any spam. We're scaling quickly and need to keep up
with our growth. If you have a passion for disruptive products and like
coding, fast releases, cool designs, and being part of an energetic and smart
team, you’d be a good match. Our office is based in the SoMA area of San
Francisco, California, close to all transportation hubs and freeways.

Work style - “work whenever, wherever” Workflow: Weekly meeting over IRC every
Monday morning. Once a week team lunch brings everyone together to talk about
the product, brainstorm new ideas, or share their crazy weekend stories. On
Tuesdays we have a 1 hour product meeting over Google Hangout. We're on IRC
all the time. Push Process: Push to master whenever you want, unit tests run
automatically and are hooked up to IRC; push to prod whenever you want as long
as unit tests pass. QA on your own. It’s OK if you break the site from time to
time, we like taking risks and prefer to push code.

Job openings: 1\. Sr. Software Engineer (Machine Learning, MySQL, Python or
Ruby, API experience a plus) 2\. Engineering Director/Manager (Management,
Python, Ruby, Java, MySQL, API) 3\. Seasoned UI Engineer (CSS3, JavaScript,
PHP, jQuery, Python or Ruby) 4\. Mobile Engineer (iOS, Obj-C, Android, Java)

90% of our engineers were hired using our own product. For all jobs, register
(build your profile) at
[http://www.whitetruffle.com/company/whitetruffle](http://www.whitetruffle.com/company/whitetruffle).
If you’re a good match, we’ll contact you.

For more details visit
[https://www.whitetruffle.com/candidates](https://www.whitetruffle.com/candidates).
Make sure to try our service so we can have a productive conversation.

------
dave_h
Mortgage Returns - St. Louis, MO - No Remote, No H1B

Looking for a software developer to join our team. We use the latest Microsoft
technologies: .Net MVC, WF, WCF, AppFabric. We are an Agile shop following
Scrum and are committed to having a self-organizing team.

If interested, send an email to itemployment at mortgagereturns.com.

------
mmaha
Okta (www.okta.com) is hiring. Ton of roles: Check it out here:
[http://www.okta.com/company/careers.html](http://www.okta.com/company/careers.html)

Please feel free to contact me (email in profile) for any details. Challenging
problems to solve in an interesting area.

------
Splendor
AmeriBen - Boise, ID

Web Developer

\- Bachelor’s Degree and/or 1-2 years equivalent experience in IS/IT or in the
healthcare industry.

\- HTML5 / CSS / JavaScript

\- Microsoft .NET (C# preferred)

\- SQL (Transact SQL preferred)

\- AJAX

\- XML/XSL

\- Microsoft SharePoint

[http://ameribeniecgroup.iapplicants.com/ViewJob-460945.html](http://ameribeniecgroup.iapplicants.com/ViewJob-460945.html)

------
dominiek
Bottlenose ([http://bottlenose.com](http://bottlenose.com)) - LA or NYC
preferred. Will require frequent trips to Amsterdam (the Netherlands). Remote
might be possible.

We are looking for Big Data Engineers, Data Hackers and Machine Learning
Pragmatists. Example job description here: [http://bottlenose.com/jobs/senior-
big-data-engineer](http://bottlenose.com/jobs/senior-big-data-engineer). But
if you are hungry for challenges in the intersection of Big Data / Machine
Learning. Talk to us. Contact me at dominiek at bottlenose dot com (Recruiters
NOT OK).

Bottlenose is headquartered in LA with a large part of the development team in
Amsterdam. Technologies we use: Cassandra, Storm, Hadoop, MongoDB, Node.js.

Our Vision:

The Stream. It's what matters now. From email to tweets, from forum postings
to customer complaints, from enterprise social to automated systems monitors,
the drivers for business are now in vortex of voices reflecting markets,
internal morale, innovation, brand equity, product acceptance, politics and
threats. Rational intend has shifted to irrational actions. Understanding the
past bares no guarantee for the future. Understanding what's actionable in
streams after-the-fact is expensive. Even dangerous.

This new paradigm requires new tools and methods that can make sense out of
the stream and understand human emotion. Bottlenose’s core technology -
StreamSense - creates a virtual mind map of everything people pay attention
to. It is a new kind of database to derive powerful new insights. StreamSense
gives organizations the emotional intelligence that they didn’t have before.
It allows them to sense what people are feeling and to anticipate the unknown
unknowns - both the good and the bad.

Attempts at creating machine understanding of our world like the Semantic Web
and the Knowledge Graph have failed due to two fundamental flaws: 1) A model
of the world is not something that should be derived from documents written by
experts; 2) In order to build a ‘global brain’ you need to understand human
emotion and human intend.

Bottlenose’s ultimate mission is to create a global artificial brain. This
global consciousness is build out of a continuous stream of human conversation
and attention. By analyzing these vast amounts of data and by analyzing the
emotions around it, we build up a mental model of the world. We think this
will give us a shot at creating an incredibly powerful Artificial General
Intelligence.

~~~
samstave
Are you funded by In-Q-Tel? Is the NSA one of your customers?

------
jv22222
digedu - The digital education company

\---

Remote, Full Time Salary, Must be able to Work in USA Timezone

\---

\- UI centric javascript engineer with deep understanding of single page web
apps. Hard core experience with one or more of the following is a must. ember,
spine, backbone, angular. OR has written an open source javascript framework.
Also must have css quirks "down" and experience of building mobile apps in
html/css. PHP/mySQL with ubuntu also a bonus. Understanding of design,
thinking outside the box, building hardware, optimism also a bonus.

\---

Perks: The problems presented by the this space are very, very difficult. You
get to help our crack team continue to defy the odds. We go deep into every
part of the tool chain including hardware, software and networking.

\---

Send resume, github, open source, hardware projects, etc, to me (CTO) at
justin at digedu . co

------
jdrock
Datafiniti - Austin, TX.

We're looking for a Sales Engineer and Operations Engineer. Come help us scale
the world's first and only search engine for data!

Full details here:
[https://www.datafiniti.net/home/careers](https://www.datafiniti.net/home/careers)

------
oxtopus
Felt ([http://feltapp.com/](http://feltapp.com/))

    
    
      - Java EE, Glassfish, and AWS experience
      - Experience scaling to one million+ users
      - Location: anywhere in the U.S.
    

Please email tomer at feltapp.com for details!

------
aefeuer
Panorama Education (YC S13) \- Boston

We're hiring software engineers to help us bring data analytics to schools.
We're currently working in 3,600 schools. Contact: jobs@panoramaed.com.

We're also hiring school district coordinators to help us grow, for anyone
less technical reading HN.

------
BrianPetro
Angular Jobs [https://www.angularjobs.com](https://www.angularjobs.com)

For those of you who are interested in working with AngularJS, please visit
our website. We distribute new opportunities for developers to work with this
new technology.

------
nfriedly
San Francisco, CA

[http://sociablelabs.com/](http://sociablelabs.com/)

Sociable Labs I'd looking for a 4th Ops guy (or gal). Ubuntu Linux, JVM,
Memcached, PostgreSQL, EC2, and a little bit of other fun stuff.

Contact Ross @ <company site> .com for details.

~~~
nfriedly
*is (Sorry, wrote this on my phone and didn't see the typo until it was too late to edit.)

------
brunomiranda
Doximity (San Francisco, CA):

[http://doximity.theresumator.com/apply/I4u6BD/Software-
Engin...](http://doximity.theresumator.com/apply/I4u6BD/Software-Engineer-
Build-The-Medical-Internet-With-Ruby-And-CoffeeScript.html)

------
georgespencer
Rentify - London, England

Currently hiring front end engineers to join our rapidly growing team in
central London.

We make the UK's best property marketing + management platform. VC backed but
agile and fast moving.

Come and help us solve real world problems. Email our CTO on
buford@rentify.com

------
hardscore
Berlin, Germany (No remote). No German requirements necessary. We develop
mobile games for real gamers. Currently team of 7, expanding quickly.
www.staradmiral.com

* Unity3D developer: front-end deve * Server developer (C#/Windows)

Email the founder: felix@hardscoregames.com

------
dsjoerg
GGTracker - New York, NY (Soho) - full-time

We're building a next-generation automated coaching system, starting with
StarCraft.

Seeking a full-stack developer. See more at
[http://ggtracker.com/hiring](http://ggtracker.com/hiring)

------
altziebler
REMOTE JOB User Interface Developer / INTRIDEA

[http://intridea.theresumator.com/apply/zfkELH/User-
Interface...](http://intridea.theresumator.com/apply/zfkELH/User-Interface-
Developer.html)

------
pytrin
Binpress ([http://www.binpress.com](http://www.binpress.com)) Mountain View,
CA. We provide a platform for developers to build profitable businesses from
their open-source projects. We are a funded startup that's already generating
significant revenue.

\--

CMO / Head of growth

We are looking for a creative thinker who is experienced with all online
marketing channels, including paid acquisition, search marketing, social and
online communities, and Email marketing, and has a knack for using
unconventional methods to acquire customers (i.e, growth hacking).

Ideally you are intimately familiar with the software development process and
with marketing developer tools. Responsibilities include:

* Outlining and executing immediate and long-term marketing plans.

* Breaking down marketing plans into action items and being accountable for getting it done.

* Analyzing marketing performance and constantly adjusting strategy.

* Coming up with creative ideas for impact growth through unconventional methods.

* Helping us build our marketing team.

* This position is an onsite position - no remote.

Developer Evangelist

we want you to help us build the online presence of Binpress and evangelize
our platform to developers. As our evangelist you will:

* Reach out to potential publishers and community influencers, both inside and outside our community.

* Attend conferences and meetups as our official representative with Binpress schwag.

* Write content on our blog around the topics of open-source, software licensing, and general software development topics.

* Help us refine our core messaging through interacting with developers in and outside our community.

* Organize other people in different locations to do what you do in their local developer community.

* Remote is possible, but preference for someone local

We have a couple of other positions you can find through our AngelList jobs -
[https://angel.co/binpress/jobs](https://angel.co/binpress/jobs) You can
connect with us through there, or by sending your details directly to me at
eran@binpress.com (I'm the CTO and co-founder). If you do send your details in
through either channel, please include a note about which role you are
applying for, and how you think you can help us in that capacity.

------
capkutay
WebAction (www.webaction.com) in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time- Hiring Front-
End/UI Developers and Platform Engineers

Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is an enterprise infrastructure software company based in the Palo
Alto, providing a platform that will enable the next generation of real-time,
data driven applications. We acquire and crunch all types of mission critical
data found in enterprise companies and turn it in to alerts and beautiful
dashboards. Our platform is real-time from end-to-end.

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates, beer fridays, and (of course) a kitchen stocked with
snacks and drinks. If you want to join our cutting-edge team, grow as we do
and share the excitement of an early start-up environment please apply today.
We're currently hiring Front-end and Platform Engineers

Desired Skills & Experience for Front-end Position:

-JavaScript knowledge necessary

-Experience with HTML5/CSS3

-Experience with JavaScript frameworks (jQuery, Backbone, etc.)

-Experience or interest in learning visualization frameworks (d3, processing.js)

-Excellent communication skills, both written and oral

-Must be able to function well in an early stage startup environment

-Must be able to multi-task

Pluses:

-Experience in user interaction design and user experience

-Knowledge of back-end web frameworks

-iOS or Android experience

-A passion for design

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to implement parts of a
distributed, highly optimized data processing infrastructure.

Skills you should have or at least be interested in learning:

Large-scale distributed systems, Highly available, highly scalable
architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data Serialization (Avro
/ Thrift / Protocol Buffers), Bytecode generation and injection, NoSQL /
BigData (MongoDB / Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel /
Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com. If you're
not an exact match (according to this job post) but still feel like you could
contribute...feel free to shoot us an e-mail regardless.

~~~
boggzPit
Salary?

~~~
capkutay
'We offer a competitive salary'

Details revealed upon speaking more but it's certainly attractive compared to
the other SF Bay Area tech companies.

~~~
debacle
half of the time, or more, "we offer a competitive salary" is code for "Our
salary is not very competitive."

Define a range, so you aren't wasting your time or other people's time.

Disclaimer: I am not interested in the position, just providing an observation
about a lot of job postings of this nature.

------
bpedro
CloudWork (Barcelona, Spain - no remote)

We're hiring a Backend PHP Developer.

Apply here:
[http://getapp.mytribehr.com/careers/view/17](http://getapp.mytribehr.com/careers/view/17)

------
marcus
Wix - Tel Aviv, Israel

Looking for Front-End hacker. Wix is looking for you, an experienced developer
with passionate for Web development; JavaScript, HTML5 ,CSS3, TDD, Angular.JS

Contact info in my profile

------
shon
Chandler, AZ. - HiringSolved is hiring!

1\. UX/UI 2\. Front End Engineer 3\. Growth Farmer

[https://HiringSolved.com](https://HiringSolved.com)

Hit us up @hiringsolved

------
neomindcheryl
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6310240)

------
wh-uws
Driveless ([http://driveless.co/](http://driveless.co/)) - REMOTE from: SF Bay
Area, LA, Santa Monica, NYC, Austin, Houston or Atlanta

Hi, I'm starting a company called driveless and I'm looking to build a kick
ass team

I'm technical, full stack, and love getting my hands dirty with all types of
tech. I've been doing web development since shortly before firebug was created
and most recently spent 2 years at Ruby/Rails shop. Now I want to build with
Scala and the Play Framework.

 _Here’s the pitch:_

This is a startup building a service to help people find shared rides to and
from nightlife (bars / restaurants / etc.) so they don't have to drive home
drunk.

Also have big ambitions of becoming a general purpose local transit
alternative (think commuters) but want to start with the smaller market
segment first.

I want the company to ultimately be completely distributed but I want people
in LA (especially Santa Monica), NYC, Austin, Atlanta, Houston or the SF Bay
Area to start for the first 3 to 6 months. These places have active nightlife
scenes that I know and/or quality technical talent around.

Right now the company is completely bootstrapped and I want to keep it that
way for as long as possible so you’ll need to have a cash reserve. If we can
get really good traction getting funding may be entertained but I’d rather
raise money from customers, you should feel the same too.

 _Here’s where you come in:_

Across the board people will need to be scrappy and not be afraid of wearing
many hats.

Specific roles:

\- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

* CTO / Vp Engineering

Have you built cool stuff that lots of people use?

Do you want to run you own engineering organization of really smart people and
have them at your disposal to help solve problems?

I want to build from the ground up with Scala on the backend. But if you can
convince me Go or <insert your favorite language> is a better choice and is
the new python re:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/pypar.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/pypar.html)
I'm all ears.

come join driveless!

* Developer

Have you built cool stuff that lots of people use?

Not quite ready to lead the team but still think the concept is cool and want
to be a part.

You’ll be a part of decisions that have a direct impact on the direction of
the company and a great deal of autonomy to figure out and then go build what
users want or may not even know they want.

come join driveless!

* Lead Designer / UX

Have you built beautiful usable products that lots of people love?

I need you help crafting great user experiences that will keep people engaged
as they are introduced to and explore their ability to move around town
without a car through shuttle and charter services.

Need them coming back for more.

come join driveless!

\- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

 _check it out_

all there is right now is an interest form and ideas in trello boards.

you would be in from the ground up

[http://driveless.co/](http://driveless.co/)

if you're interested in the roles or just think the concept is interesting and
want to chat feel free to shoot me an email at

wharris [at] driveless.co

------
tk999
jobs@themes-mart.com

[http://themes-mart.com](http://themes-mart.com) is looking for kick ass
"website themes/templates" UX/designer. We are a new comer to website
templates market place with a different spin. If you are looking for part-time
or full-time website designer position. Please drop us an email.

------
ketralnis
hipmunk is hiring for web developers, both backend and frontend (we're mostly
Python and Coffeescript), and for Android developers (Java, of course)

You can email me at david at hipmunk dot com or the email address on
[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

------
merinid
Enigma.io - New York, NY

Looking for candidates with especially strong Graph database/theory/processing
experience.

jobs@enigma.io

------
paulormg
Chaordic ([http://www.chaordicsystems.com](http://www.chaordicsystems.com)) -
Florianópolis, Brazil | Full-time, intern, work permit (H1B-equivalent) and
relocation assistance provided.

Chaordic is a fast-growing but already established startup leading the field
of online recommendations in Brazil. We currently serve tens of millions users
and billions of requests per month from all over Brazil. Sounds interesting?
We're hiring passionate and fun people from all over the world. :-) We're also
open for internships of master and PhD students.

We have a multidisciplinary and diverse team, composed of engineers, computer
scientists, designers and researchers in the fields of artificial
intelligence, mathematics and user experience. Want to work with the latest
distributed systems, big data, cloud computing and artificial intelligence
technologies? Have a look in some of our open positions:

\- Full Stack Developer
([https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/21194/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/21194/))

\- Big Data Scientist
([https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/10317](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/10317))

\- Back End Developer
([https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20345/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20345/))

\- Front End Developer
([https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20350/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20350/))

Other positions and application available @
[https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/)

We offer free food, health and dental care, a fun office and startup-like
atmosphere, among other cool perks. We are located in a top surfing and
ecotourism destination in Brazil, Florianópolis:
[http://brazilecojourneys.com/about_florianopolis.php](http://brazilecojourneys.com/about_florianopolis.php)

Still interested? Check out some pictures of our new office, with beer fridge,
video games, pool and poker tables, located in one of the coolest
neighborhoods in town:
[https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.10...](https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107368.264928353551123&type=3)

Want to know a bit more about us or have any questions? drop me a note on
paulo.motta ("at\ chaordicsystems ;dot< com

Cheers!

Paulo

------
manndog
Boston, MA - Cognii - NLP Research Engineer

Want to build the "Siri for Education?" Cognii is an ed-tech startup that is
on a mission to transform the education with the help of artificial
intelligence technologies. Based in Boston as part of LearnLaunchX accelerator
and started by Vlingo/Nuance alumni, we are seeking very bright and talented
research engineers to advance our natural language processing technology for
educational assessments. You will have the opportunity to work with the
experienced team towards developing compelling products and services for the
growing customer demand. Some of the responsibilities include:

• Design and implement algorithms for educational assessments

• Data preprocessing and analysis for model building

• Write different scripts and tools to measure the performances of algorithms

• QA and maintenance of the system

• Contribute to technical documentation of data analysis systems, solutions
and results

You should have experience and background in following areas with a strong
commitment to developing practical applications

• natural language understanding

• machine learning

• syntactic and semantic analysis

• textual entailment and assessment

• large scale data modeling

• information extraction and filtering

• educational technology experience is a plus

If you feel that writing programs to process a few words long input is boring
and want the challenge of processing a few sentences long input, then Cognii
would love to talk to you! As part of the early team, you will get a hands on
experience in a startup with significant equity based compensation. Desired
Skills & Experience

• MS or PhD in computer science or related discipline

• Strong background in statistical modeling, NLP and machine learning

• Extensive experience programming in C/C++, Java

• Proficiency with SQL, Ruby, Python, Octave, Shell scripting, Git, AWS EC2

• Experience in analyzing data using statistical/psychometric techniques

• Demonstrate a willingness to learn and apply a wide range of technologies

• Strong written and verbal communication skills

Experience with scalable web app development and deployment is a plus

• RESTful API design

• Server design and configuration

Please send your application to jobs@cognii.com with the subject "[HN] - Your
Name"

------
Bootvis
Veneficus, Rotterdam, The Netherlands, No Remote

\-----

Back-end Web Developer

We are looking for an ambitious addition to our team who would like to be
involved with the development of our web tools. Within Veneficus we are
increasingly developing web applications to present our analysis. Some recent
examples are:

\- VF Survey ([http://www.vfsurvey.nl/demo/](http://www.vfsurvey.nl/demo/))

\- Web2Docx ([http://web2docx.com/](http://web2docx.com/))

\- World Sea Trade Mode
([http://www.veneficus.nl/en/demos/wstm/](http://www.veneficus.nl/en/demos/wstm/))

In this position you will be involved with many ideas where you take on the
role of web developer. The focus will be on the development of the back-end.
You should estimate the feasibility of (new) ideas, and you are responsible
for translating these ideas to web tools.

Basically, this is a job where you will be working with the latest
technologies and where you will have many responsibilities as well as plenty
of freedom to develop yourself.

Job profile

Required experience:

\- Work experience as a back-end developer

\- Experience using Python and Django

\- Database / SQL expertise

Personal qualities:

\- Independent and able to work with accuracy

\- Attention to details

\- Translation of business ideas to web applications

\- Modular and structured programming

Pros:

\- Linux command line knowledge

\- Experience in developing apps for smart phones

\- Open source or other code for inspection

\- Knowledge of a client side MVC framework

We offer

\- Entrepreneurial and dynamic working environment

\- Good fixed salary depending on experience

\- Personal bonus plan

\- Possibility of education and training

\- Own initiative and ideas are rewarded with us

\- Nice working atmosphere among a highly educated and young team with high
ambitions

Interested?

Are you the person we are looking for? Then please send your CV, motivation
letter and portfolio or project you are proud of to recruitment@veneficus.nl.
Would you like to know more about Veneficus and this job, please contact
Robbert Bos via telephone +31 10 40 47 333.

~~~
walshemj
CLI is only a pro and not an absolute requirement for a unix based dev?

~~~
Bootvis
We deploy to Linux but developers can use Windows on their own machines. Of
course, Django requires some CLI usage and you have to know that. In my
opinion, the CLI rooks and training will be available as necessary.

------
jwein
Unpakt - New York, NY - Ruby Developer & Bookkeeper

Www.unpakt.com/jobs

------
jcs
Rangespan, London, UK - Lead DevOps Engineer

You will be responsible for the availability, performance and delivery of our
web services, as well as taking an active role in the development of the
platform.

 _Examples of upcoming projects_

\- Architecting and scaling our AWS based infrastructure, planning and
executing a migration to a hybrid cloud approach

\- Automating the provisioning and configuration of new hardware and services

\- Developing a framework for improved end-to-end testing

\- Autoscaling our Hadoop cluster

\- Performance tuning our Elasticsearch cluster

\- Migrating existing data and web services into Cassandra

\- Implementing an event-based messaging system on xMQ

\- Developing a split real-time and batch data processing pipeline

 _Skills & Requirements_

\- Experience scaling web services at both the software and hardware
architecture level

\- An intimate understanding of AWS best practices, Linux administration and
configuration management tools

\- Can demonstrate proficiency with, or have a willingness to learn Python

\- Experience in getting the best out of: MySQL, Elasticsearch, Hadoop, Hive,
Cassandra, DynamoDB, MongoDB, Redis

 _Perks_

\- Choose your own kit – just send us a shopping list before you start

\- Dedicated R&D time set aside to explore new ideas

\- Flexible working arrangements, including support for working from home

\- Cover for presenting at conferences

\- Childcare vouchers

\- Season ticket loans

\- Friday lunch o’clock provided by Rangespan

\- 5 weeks holiday

 _About Rangespan_

Rangespan’s technology helps retailers expand and optimise their product range
to more closely match online market demand. It includes data analytics that
tracks and ranks more than 120 million products, to provide retailers with
better visibility of the range that they don’t already offer. The company also
operates a supplier integration platform that automates dropship supplier
management and product set-up tasks, to reduce the costs of product range
expansion.

Founded by ex-Amazon executives in 2011, Rangespan now works with hundreds of
leading retailers and suppliers, including six of the UK’s 20 largest online
retailers.

For more information, please email jobs@rangespan.com or visit
[https://www.rangespan.com/](https://www.rangespan.com/)

------
jballanc
Burnside Digital
([http://www.burnsidedigital.com/](http://www.burnsidedigital.com/)) --
Portland, OR or REMOTE (anywhere in the world)

We're a consulting shop focused mostly on Ruby, Rails, and Mobile development.
Currently, we're hiring for a number of different positions. Feel free to
email jobs@burnsidedigital.com and get in touch!

\---

* Front-End Developer
    
    
        - Translate visual designs, user experience flows and content into functional and engaging interfaces.
        - Produce standards-compliant code while adhering to best practices in order to create efficient code from a structure, performance, scalability, SEO and design standpoint.
        - Approach each project as an opportunity to improve the work designed, not just simply execute it.
        - Act as a resource to the producers during scoping and scheduling of projects.
        - Contribute to quality assurance testing including design and functionality bug tracking and resolution, browser/operating system testing and accessibility testing.
        - Stay connected and engaged in the digital community to expose new technologies to the rest of the agency.
        - Always choose the right way over the easy way.
        - 3+ years experience as a front-end developer
        - Excellent HTML/CSS, JavaScript skills
        - Experience with JavaScript frameworks such as jQuery, Angular.JS, Backbone
        - Experience integrating front-end code with back-end technologies, especially Ruby on Rails
        - Experience with responsive design and mobile Web site development
        - Ability to develop pixel perfect implementations of Photoshop comps
        - Ability to resolve cross-browser compatibility issues
        - Experience working with version control systems (Git/Subversion)
        - An eye for elegant UI and commitment to retaining the design integrity of each project
        - Excellent English verbal communication for daily scrum
    

* UI/UX
    
    
        - Drive User Interface and User Experience design across a variety of Web and mobile products
        - Create an intuitive and cohesive look, feel, and overall user experience for our products
        - Continuously innovate and revamp our products to keep us at the top of the market
        - First and foremost, an excellent eye for design - you should know great Web UI when you see it, and be able to explain why it's great (even if you didn't create it!)
        - Photoshop expertise (and in your other favorite design tools) and be fluent in wireframing to create a quick proof of concept or detailed visual treatment for complex tools
        - Working knowledge of HTML/CSS (bonus if you can cut up your own comps)
        - Self-motivation to jump in quickly without a lot of direction and learn by asking the right questions
        - Finally, a solid portfolio of Web application design - we want to see that you've built great Web interfaces, not just great Web sites
    

* iOS Developer
    
    
        - Prior knowledge of Objective C, and Mac development or iOS development
        - Objective-C based projects you've worked on that you can share with us (do not need to be in an app store)
        - Prior work experience as a software engineer
        - Understanding of scalability, systems engineering, and algorithms
        - Experience building apps against a REST api
        - Great product sense and design sense
        - Knowledge of the following iOS frameworks: Core Data, Core Graphics, Core Animation
        - Experience with Web development, ability to work on backend development as well
        - Experience working on large-scale or popular iOS apps
        - Understanding of memory management, C/C++ development
        - Excellent English verbal communication for daily scrum
    

* Android Developer
    
    
        - Strong experience with Android development
        - Successful released apps in the Android Market (please include names)
        - Good understanding of Java and best programming practices for Java environments
        - Prior work experience as a software engineer
        - Understanding of scalability, systems engineering, and algorithms
        - Experience building apps against a REST API
        - Great product sense and design sense
        - Experience building apps in the general reading space, such as eBooks, news, and PDF apps
        - Experience with Web development, ability to work on backend development as well
        - Experience working on large-scale or popular Android apps
        - Excellent English verbal communication for daily scrum
    

* Ruby on Rails Developer
    
    
        - 5+ years Web development experience
        - Experience designing and building back-end solutions using Ruby on Rails, or Node.js (Most of our full-stack apps are Rails)
        - Practical understanding of HTML5 and CSS3.
        - Experience implementing designs in standards compliant HTML & CSS with thought given to accessibility and SEO.
        - Experience with test driven development in JavaScript, RoR.
        - Solid understanding of cross-browser/platform issues and solutions.
        - Experience using JS Frameworks/Libraries (jQuery, Bootstrap.js, Backbone.js, Underscore.js).
        - Passion for good design and usability on the Web.
        - Experience building responsive Web sites.
        - Unix admin skills and hosting experience
        - Excellent English verbal communication for daily scrum

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - [https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs) \- San Francisco, CA

==================================

IFTTT is looking for engineers to help build the next generation of its
platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core architecture
of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll get to work
on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven group of
developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
60 unique services and runs nearly a hundred million recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We're well funded, and we work hard to do right by our employees. New hires at
IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full benefits, sane work schedules,
and a flexible vacation policy. Much more than that, we offer interesting,
deep projects and an amazing team experience. We operate on the philosophy
that the best job perk is fantastic teammates, and to this end we’ve assembled
a staff of intensely curious, well-rounded, talented people who happen to be
great engineers. We’re hoping you can be the next one.

==================================

Mobile Engineer

Earlier this summer we released our first mobile app, IFTTT for iPhone
([https://ifttt.com/mobile](https://ifttt.com/mobile)). The response has been
overwhelmingly positive (Editor's Choice, #1 Productivity). We're looking for
talented mobile developers who can help us continue to innovate on iPhone, as
well as bringing IFTTT to new platforms (Android, wearable computing, embedded
systems, etc).

==================================

Platform Engineer

We’re hoping to find candidates who speak fluently about distributed
architectures, databases, and ops, who enjoy rolling up their sleeves and
writing code at all levels of the stack, and who have the confidence and depth
of knowledge to take ownership of long-term projects. IFTTT currently runs on
a polyglot mix of technologies, including EC2, Rails, Node.js, MySQL, Redis,
Memcached, and Chef. Experience with these is a big plus, but we’re constantly
evolving, and we value creative problem-solving and desire to learn over
domain knowledge.

------
pankajrisbood
Zendrive -- Full time, onsite, San Francisco, CA (
[http://www.zendrive.com](http://www.zendrive.com) )

Face it. Driving Sucks. No one wants to be a bad driver. No one wants to drive
more than necessary, especially not in traffic. No one wants to over pay for
gas, insurance or a new vehicle. And everyone wants to prove they are better
driver than most.

We're bringing big-data to driving and we're surfacing insights about all of
these topics to drivers in a fun and interactive way. We're building something
new, that combines best of both quantified-self and game mechanics. It's going
to be useful, fun and rewarding. And we'll be disrupting a couple of
industries in the hundreds of Billions of dollars.

A small team of ex-Google and ex-Facebook product and engineering folks
working on solving a problem that touches hundreds of millions of lives. We
are backed by leading angel and seed investors in valley. Join us to work on a
problem that everyone can understand and will make a meaningful, positive
impact on the world (while building a multi-billion dollar business). Craft a
beautiful product that everyone can use. Including your mom!

For all positions apply online at
[http://www.zendrive.com/#careers](http://www.zendrive.com/#careers)

\--------------- Product Designer/ Art Director

Role: * Define the design process and drive execution around usability, design
and user research. * Lead our design-driven process of rapid iterations in
user research, discovery and feature definition. * Provide creative direction
and vision, all the way from branding and identity, through customer value
props, down to the product flows on pixel and interaction level. * Contribute
to high-level, strategic product direction in close collaboration with
engineering.

Ideal Candidate: * Strong portfolio of product design that has been built and
shipped to users, especially in mobile. * Proven ability to execute on visual
and interaction details. * Ability to spec, wireframe and build UX and UI for
features and interactions. * Experience working on projects involving Game
Mechanics and/or Data Visualization.

Bonus: * Being efficient with creating wireframes and interaction prototypes,
yet also capable of diving deep to polish and conceptualize rich animations. *
Experience working with an agile engineering team and across time zones. *
Experience in using game mechanics and consumer psychology. * Experience with
driving engagement and organic growth through interaction. * Understanding of
usability and design frameworks for both iOS and Android.

[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/574](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/574)

\---------------

Senior iOS Engineer

Role: * Work with core team dedicated to create a beautiful app from the
ground up with custom native user interfaces. * Take a leadership role, with
ability to deeply influence product and design, as well as culture of young
company. Build a superstar mobile hackers team. * Analyze, identify, and
optimize performance bottlenecks and reliability. * Conquer challenges of
using location services, and sensors while optimizing for battery.

Ideal Candidate: * Has helped build and ship at least one iOS application
professionally. We're less concerned with how many years of experience you
have than with your iOS chops. * Is very comfortable with iOS technologies
(Objective C, Cocoa, iPhone SDK - iOS 5 + 6, iOS 7) and environment. * A CS
degree OR 4+ years mobile experience. * Comfortable with TDD and a paranoid
about code quality.

Bonus: * Previous startup experience, ability to prototype and move fast. *
Strong UI/UX sense and experience implementing game mechanics and/or dynamic
infographics a plus. * Sound judgment for balancing scrappiness and long-term
code maintainability. * Experience with battery optimization and location
APIs.

[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/575](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/575)

\-----------------

------
geofft
Moka5 - Redwood City, CA (between San Francisco and Palo Alto), interns and
H1Bs welcome

Moka5 makes life easier for large corporate IT departments who have too many
computers to manage, and life better for end-users who would otherwise have to
deal with a corporate IT department that's enforcing ridiculously restrictive
policies for their own sanity. Our primary product, Moka5 Player, delivers you
a VM image of a corporate system that you can run on your own computer
(Windows or Mac). You can install whatever software you want, and we
automatically split new files into "layers", so IT can push a new base layer
that takes effect as soon as you reboot, and you can press a button and wipe
all locally-installed software including IE toolbars and other nonsense, but
keep IT-provided software and non-application files like documents. Since it's
running locally, you can get work done offline (unlike Citrix, VMware View,
etc.), and not hate your life if you're not on the LAN. We also do a bunch of
security work to make it reasonable to run a corporate VM on your personal
machine: this way, you're not stuck carrying two laptops around.

One product that's been seeing lots of growth is Moka5 BareMetal, a stripped-
down Ubuntu derivative that boots directly into Moka5 Player. By providing our
usual management capabilities on an underlying OS you don't have to think
about, you get the benefits of our product (easier updates, layering, single
image, etc.) on corporate-owned hardware. We're also writing iOS and Android
apps for remotely accessing your files on the go (even when you don't have a
network connection), and currently getting ready to release a client-side
encrypted filesystem for synchronizing your files between your desktop and
mobile device. There's also quite a bit of work on the server side -- you get
to solve fun problems about reliability, scalability, and geographic
redundancy, but since we sell a product and not a service, nobody on our team
has to carry a pager and get woken up to fix things for customers.

We're not per se a virtualization company: we don't write the hypervisor,
since other people already do a great job of that. We do write a lot of things
just above and just below the hypervisor layer, and in general a lot of
computer systems work. If you enjoy operating systems, file systems,
virtualization, or networking, come talk to us. If dynamic-linker trickery
sounds like your idea of fun, we'll get along well. We work in C++ and C# on
the desktop, J2EE on the server, and the native languages (Objective-C and
Java) on mobile; there is also a fair amount of open source work to be done in
various languages, and we try to be good citizens and work with upstream.

See moka5.com for more info, and send me an email (gthomas at that domain
name) if you're interested!

~~~
zerr
REMOTE possible for the "right" candidate?

~~~
geofft
Not impossible, although right now our engineering is entirely in one office
so that wouldn't be our preference. Feel free to send me an email if you're
interested and I can ask around about making this work.

~~~
zerr
Thanks! That's why I love HN job board - if the posting doesn't strictly
mention "no remote", it is almost always possible to negotiate.

------
sugnid
Rap Genius (YC S11) - Brooklyn, NY -
[http://rapgenius.com](http://rapgenius.com) \- Help us build the Internet
Talmud

jobs@rapgenius.com

Rap Genius is at an unusual point in our history: we're one of the fastest-
growing sites on the internet, we get 25MM unique visitors per month, we've
raised $15m from Andreesen Horowitz, and yet our tech team is still only six
people.

What this means is that for anyone who joins us now it's a best-of-all-
possible-worlds–type situation: you'll get to work on something that a ton of
people are obsessed with, you'll eat a lot of sushi, and yet you'll still have
the chance to experience the small-team vibe and pick everyone else who works
here / "define the culture."

WHO WE ARE

We're a tiny, quick-shipping team. Each of us makes product decisions and owns
whole features. We're close and we all enjoy spending time together.

Our house library includes Metaprogramming in Ruby; Godel, Escher, Bach, an
Eternal Golden Braid; The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich; POODR; and "Is
Justified True Belief Knowledge?".

Loving rap is not a prerequisite for working here, though an appreciation
osmoses to everyone after a while.

WHAT WE'RE BUILDING

We started Rap Genius in 2009 to explain the meaning of rap lyrics, but the
big vision goes beyond music and touches _all of text_ – whether it's the Bill
of Rights ([http://news.rapgenius.com/United-states-congress-the-us-
cons...](http://news.rapgenius.com/United-states-congress-the-us-constitution-
bill-of-rights-lyrics)), the Bible
([http://news.rapgenius.com/God-10-commandments-
lyrics](http://news.rapgenius.com/God-10-commandments-lyrics)), “The Waste
Land” ([http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Ts-eliot-the-waste-land-
lyrics](http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Ts-eliot-the-waste-land-lyrics)), or the
Supreme Court’s DOMA ruling ([http://news.rapgenius.com/The-supreme-court-of-
the-united-st...](http://news.rapgenius.com/The-supreme-court-of-the-united-
states-ruling-united-states-v-windsor-lyrics)), it's all on Rap Genius (or
Poetry Genius, or News Genius, or... you get the idea). One of our favorite
recent examples is Junot Diaz's amazing annotations on an excerpt from his own
The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao ([http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Junot-diaz-
the-brief-wondrous-li...](http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Junot-diaz-the-brief-
wondrous-life-of-oscar-wao-excerpt-lyrics)).

BENEFITS

    
    
      * Bomb salary and equity—you won't be taking a pay cut to work here
      * We don't count vacation days
      * Free meals in the office, free unlimited Seamless, free unlimited Fresh Direct
      * Free gym in the building
      * We pay your phone bill and when you join we'll upgrade you to the newest iPhone (or, if you insist, Droid (just kidding, you're getting an iPhone))
      * Laundry and shower in the office
      * Free indoor bike parking
      * Free health, dental, and vision benefits
      * The deluxe computer setup of your choice
    

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

    
    
      * Experienced full-stack Rails engineers
      * Front-end developers with an eye for design
      * iOS devs to build our iPhone app from the ground up
    

INTERESTED? Hit us up at jobs@rapgenius.com with:

    
    
      * Your name and GitHub profile, your Twitter, blog, StackOverflow account, personal website, etc. The more, the better
      * A cool side project you built, library you've released, or some code that's impressive
      * Something brief about what you like and dislike about the technologies you've used
      * Your résumé
      * Location—you can't get the true RG cult effect working remotely, so only apply if you live in NYC or are willing to relocate. Our office is in Williamsburg.

------
steve_w
Manchester, UK. Skylab:
[http://www.studioskylab.com/](http://www.studioskylab.com/) \- Senior
Developer & developers.

We develop innovative and exciting web projects for both clients and
ourselves.

We're looking for people who take pride in their work and get excited by the
industry they work in, people who work well with others, people with a good
eye for detail.

 _We work with technologies such as:_

\- HTML 5

\- CSS 3 and SASS

\- Responsive design

\- Amazon Web Services

\- Git

\- Symfony 2

\- Puppet

\- Auto-scaling server infrastructures

 _Why you might want to work here:_

Training — Dedicated time set aside to training; whether that’s self-teaching,
online courses or attending conferences.

Collaboration — Fortnightly get-togethers to discuss new technologies and how
we can push things forward; everyone’s opinion is important.

Money — We offer competitive salaries.

Apples — Everyone gets an iMac or MacBook Pro.

Apples — We provide free fruit for the team.

 _Roles available:_

\--- Senior developer ---

What you'll be doing:

The role will be a blend of architecting solutions for both client and
internal projects, hands-on development and maintenance of the projects,
mentoring the team, code reviews, helping set standards and getting involved
in writing technical documents and proposals.

What we're looking for:

 _Experience_

\- Development of commercial projects

\- Mentoring and training of other team members

\- Use of development patterns and processes such as MVC, dependency injection
and TDD - Writing client-friendly technical documents

 _Technical skills_

In addition to the skills listed in the introduction:

PHP (ideally with Symfony 2 or similar framework experience), Javascript, LAMP
server administration, Continuous integration (Jenkins or similar), Automated
deployments (Puppet or similar), Architecting scalable web infrastructures,
WordPress and ExpressionEngine.

Not all of these are essential, as long as you have a lust for knowledge.

\--- Developer ---

What you'll be doing:

The role will be a blend of architecting solutions for both client and
internal projects, hands-on development and maintenance of the projects.

What we're looking for:

 _Experience:_ Development of commercial projects

 _Technical skills:_

In addition to the skills listed in the introduction - PHP (ideally with
Symfony 2 or similar framework experience), Javascript, WordPress and
ExpressionEngine.

Not all of these are essential, as long as you have a lust for knowledge.

We would love to hear from you so please contact us at
careers[at]studioskylab.com

------
bencpeters
AIQ Investments - Park City, UT

QA Engineer/Sys Admin/Jr. Developer

We are looking for a candidate with strong Linux system administration skills
and some application development experience including automated testing and
dynamic scripting languages to fill a Testing & Systems Administration
position at our financial start-up. The successful candidate would become an
integral part of a small, fast-paced team and would be expected to wear
multiple hats, including everything from working on hardware maintenance of
our super computer to helping fill a QA vacancy on the primary development
team. We want someone who enjoys working hard and learning new things, but
also does well in an environment with a lot of freedom and self supervision.
We currently have a small, tight-knit team but are poised to scale up quickly,
so this position has a lot of potential for growth for the right candidate.
We've got some pretty impressive hardware resources to play with, and we
respect powder days.

Necessary Skills:

* Demonstrated experience working with and administering Linux installations (Fedora/Red Hat preferred)

* Demonstrated experience developing software including automated testing

Nice to Have:

* Experience with Groovy, Bash, JavaScript, and Python scripting and development

* Web application development experience using a modern framework like Node.js, Rails, Django, or Grails

* Familiarity with Spock testing framework for Groovy

* Experience managing a grid compute environment (SunGrid) VPN administration experience

* Experience building computers and working with server hardware

About Us:

We are a financial start-up located in Park City, UT capitalizing on
exponentially improving processing power and machine learning algorithms to
disrupt the money management industry. We combine state-of-the-art hardware
(we've got our own, in-house GPU super computer) with a variety of machine
learning techniques to develop data-inspired investment strategies. We strive
for a "Work Hard, Play Hard" mentality and live in Park City for a reason -
some of the best skiing, mountain biking, and hiking in the country is located
right outside of our office. If you're looking for a relatively entry-level
position with a lot of potential for advancement outside of the Bay Area
bubble, we want to hear from you.

If this sounds interesting, submit your resume, cover letter, github profile
(if applicable) and/or code sample to jobs@aiqinvestments.com. We'd love to
hear details of any projects (professional or academic) that you're proud of
and had an important/lead role in bringing to fruition too.

If you have any other questions, feel free to contact me personally by email
(see profile)

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a social platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research. 4.1m academics have
joined Academia.edu, and over 300k join each month.

Many people believe that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
make science faster and more open. There are 4 things we are trying to achieve
with Academia.edu:

\- Instant distribution. Right now there is a 12 month time-lag between
submitting a paper to a journal, and the paper being published. We need to
make publishing a button, and the distribution of scientific ideas instant.

\- Better peer review. Currently two people peer review a paper, which is too
small a sample size. With 50,000 people worldwide in a research community like
Machine Learning, or breast cancer, what 2 people think is not statistically
significant. We need a broader-based peer review process, one that surfaces
the opinions from the entire scientific community.

\- Data-sets. Scientists don't share their data-sets right now. The data
remains stuck on their hard-drives. The main reason for this is a lack of
incentives for the scientists to share their data. We need to introduce the
right reputation mechanisms in science to facilitate the sharing of data. -

\- Open access. We need to bring about a world where a villager in India has
the same access to the world’s scientific output as a professor in Harvard.
When you open up access to the world’s scientific literature to the 2.5
billion people who are online right now, magical things can happen.

We're a 12-person engineering-driven team based in downtown San Francisco.
Technologies we use include Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Varnish, Solr,
Memcached, and Mongodb.

We have raised $6.7 million from Spark Capital, True Ventures, Mark
Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu), and others. We are looking to hire software
engineers to help build a faster and more open science.

There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). There is more on
TechCrunch about our mission here [http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/the-
future-of-peer-review/](http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/the-future-of-peer-
review/) (The Future of Peer Review) and here
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/03/the-future-of-the-
scientifi...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/03/the-future-of-the-scientifi..).
(Reputation Metrics in Science)

We will handle re-location, including visas. We are not currently hiring
remote employees.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard
[at] academia.edu.

------
akelani
ShowKit - West Hollywood, CA - REMOTE possible
[http://blog.showkit.com/post/59632103553/showkit-is-
hiring-t...](http://blog.showkit.com/post/59632103553/showkit-is-hiring-
talented-developers)

ShowKit (www.showkit.com) is a mobile/software startup run out of Curious
Minds (www.curiousminds.com), a privately funded incubator in West Hollywood,
CA. Curious Minds specializes in highly disruptive mobile and web
applications.

We are currently looking for a talented Software Engineer with strong skills
in network programming and SIP/RTP. You will build and improve our real-time
SIP/RTP-based framework & applications.

Qualifications: \- Strong C/C++ programming skills \- Strong OO & multi-
threaded programming skills \- Mobile development experience \- Network
programming experience \- SIP/RTP development experience \- Strong debugging
skills \- Experience dealing with bandwidth and latency issues \- Self-
Motivated \- Good design and analytical skills \- Good communication skills \-
Passion for real-time!

Desired/Other Skills: \- Experience with Objective-C \- Experience with
SipWise \- Mac/iOS development (AVFoundation) \- Windows development \- H264
encoding/decoding \- openGL \- Knowledge of network security strategies \-
Android development \- Familiar with Xamarin and PhoneGap

Product: ShowKit is a mobile software development kit that turbo charges apps
with live communication features in under 30 minutes. Before ShowKit, it would
take companies and software engineers months of intensive development to add
features like audio/video conferencing, screen sharing, and gesture control to
their applications. Our first-to-market gesture control functionality empowers
users to tap, swipe, highlight, and fully control another users’ screen
remotely while simultaneously connecting the two users via audio/video
conference.

Notably, ShowKit is the only framework that includes hardware accelerated
video encoding & decoding. This enables 720p at 30fps, the highest quality
video conferencing resolution on the market, while using minimal cpu resources
and allowing the app to run seamlessly in the background while a call is
taking place. Comparable solutions use full cpu resources & only achieve
4-5fps at that resolution, which isn’t feasible for video conferencing.

AngelList Profile: [https://angel.co/showkit](https://angel.co/showkit)
ShowKit Demo Videos:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/ShowKitSDK](http://www.youtube.com/user/ShowKitSDK)

Our Office & Perks: Our Penthouse office sits on the historic Sunset Strip
with the best view of all of LA. \- Top of the line gear \- Kitchen stocked
full of drinks and snacks \- Friendly and down-to-earth work environment \-
Health, Dental & Vision Coverage

To apply: Send your resume and GitHub account to anthony@showkit.com

------
rwincek
Canaan Partners (www.canaan.com) - Investment Analyst - Menlo Park CA

Canaan Partners is seeking an analyst who is energetic, passionate about
technology, and intellectually curious to join its Menlo Park, CA Information
Technology team.

The analyst role is a 2-3 year position that is traditionally followed by
business/graduate school or an operational role. The analyst, working directly
with Canaan’s senior IT investment professionals, will have the following
responsibilities:

• Assessment, analysis, and due diligence of potential investments

• Evaluation of business plans

• Identification of new investment areas and development of investment theses

• Preparation of advisory meeting presentations

• Development and management of data sets and sources

• Sourcing of new deals

The candidate should possess:

• 1-3 years work experience at a startup or other tech company. A year or two
of management consulting or investment banking prior is desirable, but not
necessary

• Deep knowledge of and interest in Information Technology. Our team covers a
broad landscape from mobile apps and social media to enterprise SaaS,
datacenter infrastructure, and hardware (and everything in between). While the
firm has a Health Care team, this role is specifically for the Information
Technology team

• Active network in the Bay Area startup community. Strong preference will be
given to candidates who are already in the Bay Area

• A personality that is data-driven, creative, and analytical. We have a lot
of unstructured, proprietary data and want to think up new ways to use it

• An undergraduate degree in engineering, math, computer science, physical
science, or related field from a top university. This is a pre-MBA position

• Strong interpersonal skills

• Ability to work in small team environment

• Willingness to articulate opinions on investment decisions

Company Description: Canaan Partners is an early stage Venture Capital firm
with offices in Menlo Park, New York, Connecticut, India, and Israel. Founded
in 1987, the firm is currently investing its ninth fund, Canaan IX, a $600M
vehicle raised in early 2012. With $3.5B under management, the firm is
committed to catalyzing the growth of innovative companies in the internet,
mobile, enterprise, digital media, and health care industries. Current Canaan
portfolio companies include Lending Club, Kabam, Zoosk, WibiData, The
RealReal, Tremor Media (NYSE: TRMR), Skybox Imaging, Cardlytics, Prime Sense,
Bharat Matrimony, and Soasta. Past successes include Virsto (acquired by
VMWare), DoubleClick (acquired by Google), SuccessFactors (acquired by SAP),
Acme Packet (NASDAQ: APKT), Active Network (NYSE: ACTV), ID Analytics
(acquired by LifeLock), Advanced BioHealing (acquired by Shire), and SandForce
(acquired by LSI) among others. For more information, please visit
www.canaan.com.

Please reach out to rwincek [at] canaan [dot] com

------
mattiasgunneras
BREAKFAST - Brooklyn NY - Full Time Engineers

We're an early stage startup looking to define the intersection of real-world
signage and the digital world and we're looking for a few experienced computer
engineers to join our small team in Brooklyn.

Roles we're hiring for:

\- Software engineers with strong analytical and match skills. Machine
learning, "big data" and complex algorithms such as search or online ad-
platform experience is a bonus.

\- Full stack developer and operations (dev-ops) engineer. Experience with
large platform systems and geo is a bonus but not a requirement.

\- Electrical Engineer, this is a senior and very varied role. We're looking
for someone with lots of experience with PCB schematics and layout, assembly
and manufacturing. Experience with microcontroller circuits, serial and SPI
interfaces, and everything up into system integration and firmware coding.
Experience with FPGAs is a bonus.

We're mainly looking for senior applicants however I don't want to discourage
younger engineers to apply.

About us

We're a small company in Brooklyn, NY (Dumbo), our mission is to bring smart
wayfinding to the masses. Our smart mechanical/digital street sign, Points
([http://breakfastny.com/points](http://breakfastny.com/points)), is just the
beginning of what is possible in this brand new market. Using all the power
that comes with realtime data and online signals, in a real-world scenario
opens up new doors to what physical spaces can offer.

We are big users of open source software. Our codebase is mainly python, c/c++
and javascript (node.js). However we do not discriminate if your main focus
has been some other language. Our software stacks usually include linux,
nginx, postgres, redis and misc AWS services.

We do a lot of prototyping in-house. We believe that engineers should have
access to the right tools to get their job done. We have 3D printers, a large
scale CNC for cutting metal and a slowly growing prototyping shop for
electronics work.

By looking at our previous work you can get a better sense of who we are and
what we like to tinker with.
[http://breakfastny.com/projects/](http://breakfastny.com/projects/)

We'll offer salary based on your experience and the specific role that you fit
in. We also offer health care, an unlimited vacation policy, weekly happy hour
beers and a couple of office get-away days a year where we all go out and do
something crazy to blow off some steam (zip-lining, go-carting and other
juvenile-ish fun). We'll let you pick the laptop of your choice as well.

If you're interested in joining us in this very early and exciting time of our
business, please talk to us so we can figure out how to get you on the team.

Get in touch with me on jobs+engineer@breakfastny.com

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 15mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with funding some of the biggest names in the
valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch Kapor...), and we're
one of the fastest growing education companies of all time. We're the only
non-YC company that Paul Graham has ever invested in. We've built a product
that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement with millions of kids,
and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully with you on board. We
have a strong team, an extremely comfortable and relaxed environment and great
salary + benefits. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
      --------------------------    
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:
[http://www.classdojo.com/jobs](http://www.classdojo.com/jobs)

\--------------------------

We're particularly looking for:

    
    
      * Frontend Engineer  
    

\--------------------

What's the role?

\--------------------

At the core of ClassDojo is a node.JSON API built on node.js which makes use
of multiple services and handles hundreds of requests per second. The frontend
web application talks to this API, and it's a single page app that uses our
own (soon to be open-sourced) JS framework - mojo.js - which combines the best
bits of Backbone, Ember and Angular. That means great templating with powerful
and efficient data-binding, but plenty of flexibility to build apps quickly.
You'll work on this and other awesome tools, and you'll build a lot of user-
facing features that go out to millions of kids around the world every day.
It's pretty rare to have impact like this, and as much freedom as we'll give
you.

Everyone on our team agrees that this is the most exciting phase of the
company that we've seen, and we're growing so quickly that we're all very
eager to meet and work with you!

\--------------------

What skills are we looking for?

\--------------------

* This is primarily an engineering role, rather than being design or CSS focused. We'd like you to be really strong on JavaScript fundamentals, up-to-date with modern JS engineering, and familiar with advanced DOM manipulation. * Having said that, some minimal design chops would be cool... * ...but not essential. We do have designers. * A good sense of product and a desire to have a creative role in designing product features is important to us. * You love building things well and building them quickly - like us!

The best way to show this off is to point to things you've built. We'd love to
see personal projects which demonstrate the above.

Is this you? Apply here: [https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-
classdojo/](https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/)

~~~
rudasn
hey are you guys open to consider remote?

------
billjohn
Apple is always hiring. But you generally have to live in Cupertino.

~~~
tutufan
*affordable rent not included

